# 2018 NCSQ Meet: 6-8 APRIL 2018 - near Greensboro, NC



## bertholomey

It's That Time Again! Try your best to read this first post thoroughly versus the 'skim' some are want to do  

*Info:*

I'm trying to get an early jump on the planning of the NCSQ Meet for 2018. Ian is trying to coordinate his meet in Virginia, and some are looking to combine this event with the Vinny, so I'm going to go ahead and declare the 6-8 of April THE DATE. 

As we did for the Spring meet last year, we will have the Saturday portion of this meet at a local park instead of my house (Friday portion will be at my house) unless something precludes me being able to secure the park.

FWIW, here is a link to the 2017 Spring Meet for those who didn't attend:

2017 NCSQ Spring Meet

Here are a few pics from previous Spring Meets 

2015










2016










2017












On to the meet....

*When/Where:*

My House on Friday night, Hagan-Stone Park on Saturday.

*Friday Night Info:*

For those coming on Friday night to get a head start - it will still be at my house.
Friday night: 4:00 - 10:00 PM. Will probably order pizza for dinner.
PM me for directions to my house.


*Saturday Info:*

Hagan-Stone Park: 09:00 AM to 5:30 PM (gates close at 6:00 PM).

Info for Hagan-Stone Park:
5920 Hagan-Stone Park Rd
Pleasant Garden, NC 27313
(336)641-2090

Map for Hagan Stone Park

The park is about 20 minutes or so from my house. I’ll plan on being over at the park between 0830 - 0900ish. We should have electrical (well, if Gerald is with us  ) and bathrooms available. Reminder - this is rain or shine - we have a shelter if we have bad weather. There is a grill on premises, and we may bring an additional one. GPS should get you there - but contact me if you have problems. I've attached a couple drawings to illustrate where you need to go at the bottom of this post.

I'm hoping to get this same shelter....










*Sunday Info:*

One of the reasons to select this weekend for the meet is that a few of the competitors would like to combine this event with the Vinny in Tennessee. It is a good opportunity to hang out Friday / Saturday - get down to TN and get some good points.....then drive back on Monday. 

The Vinny


*Food:*

Probably snack items for lunch. We may grill, we may do sandwiches again, or BBQ. 

*Stuff to bring:*


Yourself
A friend / spouse / kids (of course you are responsible for policing said kids)
Your vehicle with or without anything setup/tuned
Favorite music on discs, thumb drive, or other device
Camera
Lawn chair if you want to use one
Openness to learn, ask questions, take constructive criticism and humbly give advice/criticism
A coat....may still be chilly then.


Current list of attendees:
Name (Screenname) - Car - State if you want

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - North Carolina


----------



## claydo

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - North Carolina
2) Clay (claydo) - 2009 Cobalt 


Long way off just yet, but I figure I'll be there!


----------



## Babs

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - North Carolina
2) Clay (claydo) - 2009 Cobalt 
3) Scott (Babs) - 2008 Civic Si Sedan

In like Flint!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## probillygun

) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - North Carolina
2) Clay (claydo) - 2009 Cobalt 
3) Scott (Babs) - 2008 Civic Si Sedan
4) Bill (probillygun) - 2012 Toyota FJ cruiser - PA


----------



## Truthunter

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - North Carolina
2) Clay (claydo) - 2009 Cobalt 
3) Scott (Babs) - 2008 Civic Si Sedan
4) Bill (probillygun) - 2012 Toyota FJ cruiser - PA 
5) Ryan (Truthunter) - 2015 Camry - NY



naiku said:


> Roll on Spring!!


----------



## Notloudenuf

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - North Carolina
2) Clay (claydo) - 2009 Cobalt
3) Scott (Babs) - 2008 Civic Si Sedan
4) Bill (probillygun) - 2012 Toyota FJ cruiser - PA
5) Ryan (Truthunter) - 2015 Camry - NY
6) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - 2017 CR-V NC


----------



## Theslaking

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - North Carolina
2) Clay (claydo) - 2009 Cobalt
3) Scott (Babs) - 2008 Civic Si Sedan
4) Bill (probillygun) - 2012 Toyota FJ cruiser - PA
5) Ryan (Truthunter) - 2015 Camry - NY
6) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - 2017 CR-V NC
7) Jeremy (Theslaking) - 2001 Maxima - NY

Someone is gonna have to set aside some tuning teaching time. If I ever get my 8x12 working


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - North Carolina
2) Clay (claydo) - 2009 Cobalt
3) Scott (Babs) - 2008 Civic Si Sedan
4) Bill (probillygun) - 2012 Toyota FJ cruiser - PA
5) Ryan (Truthunter) - 2015 Camry - NY
6) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - 2017 CR-V NC
7) Jeremy (Theslaking) - 2001 Maxima - NY
8) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 14 Grand Cherokee - AR

The drive is BRUTAL but always worth it in the end.

Jeremy-I'd be happy to give you a hand with the 8x12 tuning on Friday. Hopefully y'all get yours figured out. When it's working correctly it's a great unit and I think it sounds more "open" than the 6x8.


----------



## CBS13WRX

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - North Carolina
2) Clay (claydo) - 2009 Cobalt
3) Scott (Babs) - 2008 Civic Si Sedan
4) Bill (probillygun) - 2012 Toyota FJ cruiser - PA
5) Ryan (Truthunter) - 2015 Camry - NY
6) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - 2017 CR-V NC
7) Jeremy (Theslaking) - 2001 Maxima - NY
8) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 14 Grand Cherokee - AR
9) Jeff (CBS13WRX) - 2017 Volkswagen Jetta - TN


----------



## naiku

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - North Carolina
2) Clay (claydo) - 2009 Cobalt
3) Scott (Babs) - 2008 Civic Si Sedan
4) Bill (probillygun) - 2012 Toyota FJ cruiser - PA
5) Ryan (Truthunter) - 2015 Camry - NY
6) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - 2017 CR-V NC
7) Jeremy (Theslaking) - 2001 Maxima - NY
8) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 14 Grand Cherokee - AR
9) Jeff (CBS13WRX) - 2017 Volkswagen Jetta - TN
10) Ian (naiku) - 2006 Audi A4 Avant - VA

Can't wait for this, always a great time.


----------



## Mic10is

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - North Carolina
2) Clay (claydo) - 2009 Cobalt
3) Scott (Babs) - 2008 Civic Si Sedan
4) Bill (probillygun) - 2012 Toyota FJ cruiser - PA
5) Ryan (Truthunter) - 2015 Camry - NY
6) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - 2017 CR-V NC
7) Jeremy (Theslaking) - 2001 Maxima - NY
8) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 14 Grand Cherokee - AR
9) Jeff (CBS13WRX) - 2017 Volkswagen Jetta - TN
10) Ian (naiku) - 2006 Audi A4 Avant - VA
11) Mic - 06 Tsx. NC


----------



## captainobvious

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - North Carolina
2) Clay (claydo) - 2009 Cobalt
3) Scott (Babs) - 2008 Civic Si Sedan
4) Bill (probillygun) - 2012 Toyota FJ cruiser - PA
5) Ryan (Truthunter) - 2015 Camry - NY
6) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - 2017 CR-V NC
7) Jeremy (Theslaking) - 2001 Maxima - NY
8) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 14 Grand Cherokee - AR
9) Jeff (CBS13WRX) - 2017 Volkswagen Jetta - TN
10) Ian (naiku) - 2006 Audi A4 Avant - VA
11) Mic - 06 Tsx. NC
12) Steve (Captainobvious) - 2016 Ford Transit Connect


----------



## ErinH

captainobvious said:


> 1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - North Carolina
> 2) Clay (claydo) - 2009 Cobalt
> 3) Scott (Babs) - 2008 Civic Si Sedan
> 4) Bill (probillygun) - 2012 Toyota FJ cruiser - PA
> 5) Ryan (Truthunter) - 2015 Camry - NY
> 6) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - 2017 CR-V NC
> 7) Jeremy (Theslaking) - 2001 Maxima - NY
> 8) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 14 Grand Cherokee - AR
> 9) Jeff (CBS13WRX) - 2017 Volkswagen Jetta - TN
> 10) Ian (naiku) - 2006 Audi A4 Avant - VA
> 11) Mic - 06 Tsx. NC
> 12) Steve (Captainobvious) - 2016 Ford Transit Connect
> 13) Erin (ErinH) - 2006 Honda Civic Sedan - AL


Jason, I can't really express to you how much I look forward to this meet each year. So glad you're having it again.


----------



## ErinH

Notloudenuf said:


> 6) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - 2017 CR-V NC


New ride!? Sweet! The new CR-V is at the top of my list for new car options.


----------



## claydo

ErinH said:


> Jason, I can't really express you how much I look forward to this meet each year. So glad you're having it again.


Here's hoping the new version of the civic is done for this, been thinking about those drivers since ya showed em off at al's!


----------



## Babs

ErinH said:


> New ride!? Sweet! The new CR-V is at the top of my list for new car options.





Notloudenuf said:


> 6) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - 2017 CR-V NC


That'll be cool to see some tunes in a later CRV. 
Been trying to talk my wife into one to replace the old subie.
Hard to beat a Honda.


----------



## Notloudenuf

ErinH said:


> New ride!? Sweet! The new CR-V is at the top of my list for new car options.


Yep we just got it in September. It's really nice. 



Babs said:


> That'll be cool to see some tunes in a later CRV.
> Been trying to talk my wife into one to replace the old subie.
> Hard to beat a Honda.


Uhhh I don't know about the tunes being in it just yet. :worried:


----------



## probillygun

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - North Carolina
2) Clay (claydo) - 2009 Cobalt
3) Scott (Babs) - 2008 Civic Si Sedan
4) Bill (probillygun) - 2012 Toyota FJ cruiser - PA
5) Ryan (Truthunter) - 2015 Camry - NY
6) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - 2017 CR-V NC
7) Jeremy (Theslaking) - 2001 Maxima - NY
8) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 14 Grand Cherokee - AR
9) Jeff (CBS13WRX) - 2017 Volkswagen Jetta - TN
10) Ian (naiku) - 2006 Audi A4 Avant - VA
11) Mic - 06 Tsx. NC
12) Steve (Captainobvious) - 2016 Ford Transit Connect
13) Erin (ErinH) - 2006 Honda Civic Sedan
14) Greg (greggers) - 2014 Toyota Tundra - PA


----------



## Salami

) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - North Carolina
2) Clay (claydo) - 2009 Cobalt
3) Scott (Babs) - 2008 Civic Si Sedan
4) Bill (probillygun) - 2012 Toyota FJ cruiser - PA
5) Ryan (Truthunter) - 2015 Camry - NY
6) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - 2017 CR-V NC
7) Jeremy (Theslaking) - 2001 Maxima - NY
8) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 14 Grand Cherokee - AR
9) Jeff (CBS13WRX) - 2017 Volkswagen Jetta - TN
10) Ian (naiku) - 2006 Audi A4 Avant - VA
11) Mic - 06 Tsx. NC
12) Steve (Captainobvious) - 2016 Ford Transit Connect
13) Erin (ErinH) - 2006 Honda Civic Sedan
14) Greg (greggers) - 2014 Toyota Tundra - PA
15) Rich (Salami) - 2013 Honda Accord - North Carolina



I'm 66.666666% or more likely to be there. I'll know for sure 2 weeks before but I am going to do everything in my power to be there.


----------



## BigAl205

Nope, nope, nope, nope, nope!



...well maybe...


I'm starting a new job, so I'll have to see how the vacation scheduling works.


----------



## bertholomey

BigAl205 said:


> Nope, nope, nope, nope, nope!
> 
> 
> 
> ...well maybe...
> 
> 
> I'm starting a new job, so I'll have to see how the vacation scheduling works.


DUDE! Good luck on the new job my friend!


----------



## Mullings

Count me in, (11) Kevin (mullings ) 2010 civic or 2004 Civic, or maybe both if I get a driver


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SkizeR

Mullings said:


> Count me in, (11) Kevin (mullings ) 2010 civic or 2004 Civic, or maybe both if I get a driver
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh man, if your going I might have to go too

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## claydo

SkizeR said:


> Oh man, if your going I might have to go too
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


That would make 4 of yall NY fellers, you definitely should!


----------



## rton20s

SkizeR said:


> Oh man, if your going I might have to go too
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


Maybe the lot of you can hire a transport company to bring all of the cars down?


----------



## Mullings

That would be great to see the NY crew again and put faces to all the names on here, mike Velosity please tell me your coming through 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## claydo

BigAl205 said:


> Nope, nope, nope, nope, nope!
> 
> 
> 
> ...well maybe...
> 
> 
> I'm starting a new job, so I'll have to see how the vacation scheduling works.


Congrats on the new job al! I know you've been wanting that for a while.......hope you get to come up!


----------



## Theslaking

claydo said:


> That would make 4 of yall NY fellers, you definitely should!


That probably breaks some kinda NC law?


----------



## claydo

Theslaking said:


> That probably breaks some kinda NC law?


Lmao...naw, where Jason lives we should be good, but where I live, they might bring out the militia......j/k...well, kinda....just remember to remove all yer hillary bumper stickers......j/k again....you can leave em on....


----------



## Truthunter

claydo said:


> Lmao...naw, where Jason lives we should be good, but where I live, they might bring out the militia......j/k...well, kinda....just remember to remove all yer hillary bumper stickers......j/k again....you can leave em on....


Heh, there's more to NY than just the NYC and most of it is RED


----------



## Babs

SkizeR said:


> Oh man, if your going I might have to go too


Yep, you kinda gotta


----------



## claydo

Truthunter said:


> Heh, there's more to NY than just the NYC and most of it is RED



Lmao....I keed, I keed!


----------



## audiophile25

) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - North Carolina
2) Clay (claydo) - 2009 Cobalt
3) Scott (Babs) - 2008 Civic Si Sedan
4) Bill (probillygun) - 2012 Toyota FJ cruiser - PA
5) Ryan (Truthunter) - 2015 Camry - NY
6) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - 2017 CR-V NC
7) Jeremy (Theslaking) - 2001 Maxima - NY
8) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 14 Grand Cherokee - AR
9) Jeff (CBS13WRX) - 2017 Volkswagen Jetta - TN
10) Ian (naiku) - 2006 Audi A4 Avant - VA
11) Mic - 06 Tsx. NC
12) Steve (Captainobvious) - 2016 Ford Transit Connect
13) Erin (ErinH) - 2006 Honda Civic Sedan
14) Greg (greggers) - 2014 Toyota Tundra - PA
15) Rich (Salami) - 2013 Honda Accord - North Carolina
16) Mike (Audiophile25) - 2016 Scion IM - TN


----------



## bertholomey

What is funny about the NY thing.....my new neighbors across the street are from Long Island, and they are some of the nicest people I have met!


----------



## Theslaking

I don't think any of us from NY are red. Syracuse, Buffalo, and NYC area are not. I made it out safe last time. Hopefully Clay isn't bringing any of his "friends".


----------



## Babs

Theslaking said:


> I don't think any of us from NY are red. Syracuse, Buffalo, and NYC area are not. I made it out safe last time. Hopefully Clay isn't bringing any of his "friends".


Ooh just had an idea.. I need a "Make my tune great again" hat :laugh:


----------



## bose301s

I'll put the date on the calendar, can't guarantee anything at this point but would definitely love to be there.


----------



## ErinH

claydo said:


> Here's hoping the new version of the civic is done for this, been thinking about those drivers since ya showed em off at al's!


You know... I had a text/convo with Al a couple nights ago about this... about how both of us just have no motivation lately to get any work done. I've been in a real car audio 'funk' the last couple years, where I'll do a build for a show or meet and then need/want to change something. I'll pull all the gear and be excited about the updates but then I lose steam before I even start. I've had my amp out since August and have had the updated amp rack sitting in the garage since mid-October. I don't know for sure but I think a lot of it has to do with me being bored of the Civic and ready for something new. I came thiiiiiis close to buying a new car a couple months ago but ultimately decided to keep driving my civic until the wheels fall off. 217k miles on it now. So far so good. But, I suppose this isn't the place to really delve too much in to that. Jason's announcement came at a good time; it should give me a kick in the rear to get started on the build. I'll be at the meet and I'm looking forward to hanging with my buds again.


----------



## kmbkk

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - North Carolina
2) Clay (claydo) - 2009 Cobalt
3) Scott (Babs) - 2008 Civic Si Sedan
4) Bill (probillygun) - 2012 Toyota FJ cruiser - PA
5) Ryan (Truthunter) - 2015 Camry - NY
6) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - 2017 CR-V NC
7) Jeremy (Theslaking) - 2001 Maxima - NY
8) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 14 Grand Cherokee - AR
9) Jeff (CBS13WRX) - 2017 Volkswagen Jetta - TN
10) Ian (naiku) - 2006 Audi A4 Avant - VA
11) Mic - 06 Tsx. NC
12) Steve (Captainobvious) - 2016 Ford Transit Connect
13) Erin (ErinH) - 2006 Honda Civic Sedan
14) Greg (greggers) - 2014 Toyota Tundra - PA
15) Rich (Salami) - 2013 Honda Accord - North Carolina
16) Mike (Audiophile25) - 2016 Scion IM - TN 
17) Kelly (kmbkk) - 2013 Scion FRS - VA

I'm hopeful to finally make it down Jason!


----------



## captainobvious

You and I are on opposite ends of that one Erin. You're looking for motivation and I am constantly changing and can't sit still


----------



## ErinH

captainobvious said:


> You and I are on opposite ends of that one Erin. You're looking for motivation and I am constantly changing and can't sit still


Ha! Well, I’m changing, too. Not even the speaker wire is staying. Lol. I’ve had all the gear I need for a couple weeks now. Just haven’t found the motivation to do anything with it. ?


----------



## bertholomey

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - North Carolina
2) Clay (claydo) - 2009 Cobalt - NC
3) Scott (Babs) - 2008 Civic Si Sedan - NC
4) Bill (probillygun) - 2012 Toyota FJ cruiser - PA
5) Ryan (Truthunter) - 2015 Camry - NY
6) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - 2017 CR-V NC
7) Jeremy (Theslaking) - 2001 Maxima - NY
8) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 14 Grand Cherokee - AR
9) Jeff (CBS13WRX) - 2017 Volkswagen Jetta - TN
10) Ian (naiku) - 2006 Audi A4 Avant - VA
11) Mic - 06 TSX - NC
12) Steve (Captainobvious) - 2016 Ford Transit Connect - PA
13) Erin (ErinH) - 2006 Honda Civic Sedan - AL
14) Greg (greggers) - 2014 Toyota Tundra - PA
15) Rich (Salami) - 2013 Honda Accord - NC
16) Mike (Audiophile25) - 2016 Scion IM - TN 
17) Kelly (kmbkk) - 2013 Scion FRS - VA
18) Kevin (mullins) - 2010/2014 Civic - NY


----------



## Mic10is

ErinH said:


> Ha! Well, I’m changing, too. Not even the speaker wire is staying. Lol. I’ve had all the gear I need for a couple weeks now. Just haven’t found the motivation to do anything with it. ?


im highly motivated (Unless its stupid cold) but waiting on product....

also will be building a car with Lori so she can compete this year


----------



## Babs

Mic10is said:


> im highly motivated (Unless its stupid cold) but waiting on product....
> 
> also will be building a car with Lori so she can compete this year


NICE! I was my Mrs was into it.. She couldn't care less. However, she did start dancing when she came into the garage while I was demo'ing some Kool and the Gang (I think it was) in Jason's BRZ.. True story, Jason can confirm.


----------



## captainobvious

That's great Mic- looking forward to seeing what you and Lori come up with.


----------



## bertholomey

Babs said:


> NICE! I wish my Mrs was into it.. She could care less. However, she did start dancing when she came into the garage while I was demo'ing some Kool and the Gang (I think it was) in Jason's BRZ.. True story, Jason can confirm.


That is close.....I think this is the one


----------



## BigAl205

ErinH said:


> I came thiiiiiis close to buying a new car a couple months ago but ultimately decided to keep driving my civic until the wheels fall off. 217k miles on it now. So far so good.


With as much cutting, bending, and holes drilled in that car over the years, I'd be more afraid of it falling apart due to metal fatigue than anything mechanical in nature 

I keep expecting to see this come driving up


----------



## Babs

bertholomey said:


> That is close.....I think this is the one


That's the one!!  Yeah she was really digging that one.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

BigAl205 said:


> With as much cutting, bending, and holes drilled in that car over the years, I'd be more afraid of it falling apart due to metal fatigue than anything mechanical in nature
> 
> I keep expecting to see this come driving up


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA:laugh:But yeah that Civic has been through a lot over the years.


----------



## casey

Missed out on getting to the meet last year, first spring meet Ive missed since my first one in 2013.

I sold my Integra that I had the simple setup in. Ill be there in one or maybe both cars? lol





1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - North Carolina
2) Clay (claydo) - 2009 Cobalt - NC
3) Scott (Babs) - 2008 Civic Si Sedan - NC
4) Bill (probillygun) - 2012 Toyota FJ cruiser - PA
5) Ryan (Truthunter) - 2015 Camry - NY
6) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - 2017 CR-V NC
7) Jeremy (Theslaking) - 2001 Maxima - NY
8) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 14 Grand Cherokee - AR
9) Jeff (CBS13WRX) - 2017 Volkswagen Jetta - TN
10) Ian (naiku) - 2006 Audi A4 Avant - VA
11) Mic - 06 TSX - NC
12) Steve (Captainobvious) - 2016 Ford Transit Connect - PA
13) Erin (ErinH) - 2006 Honda Civic Sedan - AL
14) Greg (greggers) - 2014 Toyota Tundra - PA
15) Rich (Salami) - 2013 Honda Accord - NC
16) Mike (Audiophile25) - 2016 Scion IM - TN 
17) Kelly (kmbkk) - 2013 Scion FRS - VA
18) Kevin (mullins) - 2010/2014 Civic - NY
19) Casey (casey) - 2006 Accord/1992 Civc


----------



## ErinH

BigAl205 said:


> With as much cutting, bending, and holes drilled in that car over the years, I'd be more afraid of it falling apart due to metal fatigue than anything mechanical in nature


Oh, you got jokes, huh!? Lol. 

Really, though, there’s only two holes cut in it up front. No other metal cut. I’d be as concerned by some other things I see people do to their cars.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

ErinH said:


> Oh, you got jokes, huh!? Lol.
> 
> Really, though, there’s only two holes cut in it up front. No other metal cut. I’d be as concerned by some other things I see people do to their cars.


All for the sake of making the dream a realityThat said, I have room to fab a metal enclosure underneath the tire well. And know a really good welder for Weldbilt boats that could do it too. Chances of it happening are zilch though cuz I don't got the balls to cut metal.


----------



## claydo

I only cut metal that's in the way........


----------



## ErinH

claydo said:


> I only cut metal that's in the way........


Me, too. Like, in the way of 10" midbass in the kicks. 




On another note, I've already started making my NCSQ 2018 disc.


----------



## probillygun

ErinH said:


> Me, too. Like, in the way of 10" midbass in the kicks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On another note, I've already started making my NCSQ 2018 disc.


Was just listening to one you made for 2017 last night at Gregger's house. The bar is very high for you. Please don't disappoint us


----------



## Theslaking

Hillbilly SQ said:


> All for the sake of making the dream a realityThat said, I have room to fab a metal enclosure underneath the tire well. And know a really good welder for Weldbilt boats that could do it too. Chances of it happening are zilch though cuz I don't got the balls to cut metal.


All steel cut can be welded. AND welds are stonger! At least that's what I tell myself.


----------



## audiophile25

This will be my first time attending a NC meet. Sounds like fun.


----------



## naiku

audiophile25 said:


> This will be my first time attending a NC meet. Sounds like fun.


You will have a blast. Jason is a great host and puts on an excellent meet. Everyone who attends is very open and friendly, the number of people who are already committing is testament to how enjoyable they are.


----------



## ErinH

audiophile25 said:


> This will be my first time attending a NC meet. Sounds like fun.


You'll have a blast, Mike! Jason's meets are always a great time.


----------



## BigAl205

audiophile25 said:


> This will be my first time attending a NC meet. Sounds like fun.


Haven't we met before?

Are you dragging Chris along?


----------



## mumbles

Looking forward to seeing everyone!

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - North Carolina
2) Clay (claydo) - 2009 Cobalt - NC
3) Scott (Babs) - 2008 Civic Si Sedan - NC
4) Bill (probillygun) - 2012 Toyota FJ cruiser - PA
5) Ryan (Truthunter) - 2015 Camry - NY
6) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - 2017 CR-V NC
7) Jeremy (Theslaking) - 2001 Maxima - NY
8) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 14 Grand Cherokee - AR
9) Jeff (CBS13WRX) - 2017 Volkswagen Jetta - TN
10) Ian (naiku) - 2006 Audi A4 Avant - VA
11) Mic - 06 TSX - NC
12) Steve (Captainobvious) - 2016 Ford Transit Connect - PA
13) Erin (ErinH) - 2006 Honda Civic Sedan - AL
14) Greg (greggers) - 2014 Toyota Tundra - PA
15) Rich (Salami) - 2013 Honda Accord - NC
16) Mike (Audiophile25) - 2016 Scion IM - TN 
17) Kelly (kmbkk) - 2013 Scion FRS - VA
18) Kevin (mullins) - 2010/2014 Civic - NY
19) Casey (casey) - 2006 Accord/1992 Civc
20) Eric (mumbles) - 2016 Mustang GT - GA


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

mumbles said:


> Looking forward to seeing everyone!
> 
> 1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - North Carolina
> 2) Clay (claydo) - 2009 Cobalt - NC
> 3) Scott (Babs) - 2008 Civic Si Sedan - NC
> 4) Bill (probillygun) - 2012 Toyota FJ cruiser - PA
> 5) Ryan (Truthunter) - 2015 Camry - NY
> 6) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - 2017 CR-V NC
> 7) Jeremy (Theslaking) - 2001 Maxima - NY
> 8) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 14 Grand Cherokee - AR
> 9) Jeff (CBS13WRX) - 2017 Volkswagen Jetta - TN
> 10) Ian (naiku) - 2006 Audi A4 Avant - VA
> 11) Mic - 06 TSX - NC
> 12) Steve (Captainobvious) - 2016 Ford Transit Connect - PA
> 13) Erin (ErinH) - 2006 Honda Civic Sedan - AL
> 14) Greg (greggers) - 2014 Toyota Tundra - PA
> 15) Rich (Salami) - 2013 Honda Accord - NC
> 16) Mike (Audiophile25) - 2016 Scion IM - TN
> 17) Kelly (kmbkk) - 2013 Scion FRS - VA
> 18) Kevin (mullins) - 2010/2014 Civic - NY
> 19) Casey (casey) - 2006 Accord/1992 Civc
> 20) Eric (mumbles) - 2016 Mustang GT - GA


Your car gonna be ready for some seat time?


----------



## ErinH

probillygun said:


> Was just listening to one you made for 2017 last night at Gregger's house. The bar is very high for you. Please don't disappoint us


haha. Glad you're still enjoying it, bro! I've been acquiring some *new to me* CDs to start getting some really solid, best-of-the-best masters for certain songs. Hope you guys enjoy the mix.


----------



## Theslaking

probillygun said:


> Was just listening to one you made for 2017 last night at Gregger's house. The bar is very high for you. Please don't disappoint us


I have one that Erin found a way to sneak in a Puff Daddy song that made sense. You never know what you'll get!


----------



## sirbOOm

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - North Carolina
2) Clay (claydo) - 2009 Cobalt - NC
3) Scott (Babs) - 2008 Civic Si Sedan - NC
4) Bill (probillygun) - 2012 Toyota FJ cruiser - PA
5) Ryan (Truthunter) - 2015 Camry - NY
6) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - 2017 CR-V NC
7) Jeremy (Theslaking) - 2001 Maxima - NY
8) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 14 Grand Cherokee - AR
9) Jeff (CBS13WRX) - 2017 Volkswagen Jetta - TN
10) Ian (naiku) - 2006 Audi A4 Avant - VA
11) Mic - 06 TSX - NC
12) Steve (Captainobvious) - 2016 Ford Transit Connect - PA
13) Erin (ErinH) - 2006 Honda Civic Sedan - AL
14) Greg (greggers) - 2014 Toyota Tundra - PA
15) Rich (Salami) - 2013 Honda Accord - NC
16) Mike (Audiophile25) - 2016 Scion IM - TN 
17) Kelly (kmbkk) - 2013 Scion FRS - VA
18) Kevin (mullins) - 2010/2014 Civic - NY
19) Casey (casey) - 2006 Accord/1992 Civc
20) Eric (mumbles) - 2016 Mustang GT - GA
21) Nick (sirboom) - 2016 Mustang GT PP or 2015 Dodge Durango Citadel _(tentative)_


----------



## captainobvious

audiophile25 said:


> This will be my first time attending a NC meet. Sounds like fun.


You're in for a treat Mike. These are the best SQ gtg's around. High turnout, some great people, fun times and some veryyyy good sounding cars. 


-Steve


----------



## bertholomey

captainobvious said:


> You're in for a treat Mike. These are the best SQ gtg's around. High turnout, some great people, fun times and some veryyyy good sounding cars.
> 
> 
> -Steve




'Some' great people  Probably aimed at the host 

We need to get Big Mike Young up in here.....he is the one that initially recommended doing a combined event with The Vinny. We need to reach out to Mike Douglas as well.......and Benjamin (Coppertone)......get those Jersey dudes motivated.


----------



## Notloudenuf

bertholomey said:


> 'Some' great people  Probably aimed at the host


I read that as "Of all the people that exist, NCSQ members are some of the great ones"

i.e. We are a subset of the "great people" of the overall set of "People"

:biggrinflip: :toff: :book2:


----------



## captainobvious

Bingo. You read it right


----------



## mumbles

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Your car gonna be ready for some seat time?


It's a little further along than the last time you didn't see it


----------



## audiophile25

I should have quite a few changes to the car by then. Hope to get some feedback on it. I can't wait to hear everyone else's setup as well.


----------



## bertholomey

audiophile25 said:


> I should have quite a few changes to the car by then. Hope to get some feedback on it. I can't wait to hear everyone else's setup as well.


I was so sad that I didn't get a demo at Finals, but I guess the only benefit would be that I could have heard the before / after. I'm looking forward to hearing the new Audible Physics drivers


----------



## claydo

audiophile25 said:


> This will be my first time attending a NC meet. Sounds like fun.



Hope to see ya there, been trying to get yall boys across the mountains since I met all of ya in Knoxville several years back!


----------



## bose301s

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - North Carolina
2) Clay (claydo) - 2009 Cobalt - NC
3) Scott (Babs) - 2008 Civic Si Sedan - NC
4) Bill (probillygun) - 2012 Toyota FJ cruiser - PA
5) Ryan (Truthunter) - 2015 Camry - NY
6) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - 2017 CR-V NC
7) Jeremy (Theslaking) - 2001 Maxima - NY
8) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 14 Grand Cherokee - AR
9) Jeff (CBS13WRX) - 2017 Volkswagen Jetta - TN
10) Ian (naiku) - 2006 Audi A4 Avant - VA
11) Mic - 06 TSX - NC
12) Steve (Captainobvious) - 2016 Ford Transit Connect - PA
13) Erin (ErinH) - 2006 Honda Civic Sedan - AL
14) Greg (greggers) - 2014 Toyota Tundra - PA
15) Rich (Salami) - 2013 Honda Accord - NC
16) Mike (Audiophile25) - 2016 Scion IM - TN 
17) Kelly (kmbkk) - 2013 Scion FRS - VA
18) Kevin (mullins) - 2010/2014 Civic - NY
19) Casey (casey) - 2006 Accord/1992 Civc
20) Eric (mumbles) - 2016 Mustang GT - GA
21) Nick (sirboom) - 2016 Mustang GT PP or 2015 Dodge Durango Citadel (tentative)
22) Richard - 2017 Mazda 6 - NC

I'm going to say yes for this as I am not sure of my availability going forward after June, and if you wonder why, my wife is pregnant and due June 15.


----------



## claydo

Congrats Richard!


----------



## bertholomey

Awesome News!


----------



## captainobvious

Yes congrats Richard, that's awesome.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Congrats Richard!


----------



## BigAl205




----------



## probillygun

Note; If anyone needs one Stereo Integrity 6.5" version 1, let me know and I can bring it to the meet for you.


----------



## JI808

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - North Carolina
2) Clay (claydo) - 2009 Cobalt - NC
3) Scott (Babs) - 2008 Civic Si Sedan - NC
4) Bill (probillygun) - 2012 Toyota FJ cruiser - PA
5) Ryan (Truthunter) - 2015 Camry - NY
6) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - 2017 CR-V NC
7) Jeremy (Theslaking) - 2001 Maxima - NY
8) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 14 Grand Cherokee - AR
9) Jeff (CBS13WRX) - 2017 Volkswagen Jetta - TN
10) Ian (naiku) - 2006 Audi A4 Avant - VA
11) Mic - 06 TSX - NC
12) Steve (Captainobvious) - 2016 Ford Transit Connect - PA
13) Erin (ErinH) - 2006 Honda Civic Sedan - AL
14) Greg (greggers) - 2014 Toyota Tundra - PA
15) Rich (Salami) - 2013 Honda Accord - NC
16) Mike (Audiophile25) - 2016 Scion IM - TN 
17) Kelly (kmbkk) - 2013 Scion FRS - VA
18) Kevin (mullins) - 2010/2014 Civic - NY
19) Casey (casey) - 2006 Accord/1992 Civc
20) Eric (mumbles) - 2016 Mustang GT - GA
21) Nick (sirboom) - 2016 Mustang GT PP or 2015 Dodge Durango Citadel (tentative)
22) Richard - 2017 Mazda 6 - NC
23) Jason (JI808) - 1966 Chevelle - VA


----------



## casey

Got some stuff ordered for the Accord - Ram 2A and SI TM65 MKII hoping to pick up a couple more things and have something together


----------



## Zippy

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - North Carolina

2) Clay (claydo) - 2009 Cobalt - NC

3) Scott (Babs) - 2008 Civic Si Sedan - NC

4) Bill (probillygun) - 2012 Toyota FJ cruiser - PA

5) Ryan (Truthunter) - 2015 Camry - NY

6) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - 2017 CR-V NC

7) Jeremy (Theslaking) - 2001 Maxima - NY

8) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 14 Grand Cherokee - AR

9) Jeff (CBS13WRX) - 2017 Volkswagen Jetta - TN

10) Ian (naiku) - 2006 Audi A4 Avant - VA

11) Mic - 06 TSX - NC

12) Steve (Captainobvious) - 2016 Ford Transit Connect - PA

13) Erin (ErinH) - 2006 Honda Civic Sedan - AL

14) Greg (greggers) - 2014 Toyota Tundra - PA

15) Rich (Salami) - 2013 Honda Accord - NC

16) Mike (Audiophile25) - 2016 Scion IM - TN 

17) Kelly (kmbkk) - 2013 Scion FRS - VA

18) Kevin (mullins) - 2010/2014 Civic - NY

19) Casey (casey) - 2006 Accord/1992 Civc

20) Eric (mumbles) - 2016 Mustang GT - GA

21) Nick (sirboom) - 2016 Mustang GT PP or 2015 Dodge Durango Citadel (tentative)

22) Richard - 2017 Mazda 6 - NC

23) Jason (JI808) - 1966 Chevelle - VA
24) Bo(zippy) - 2018 Audi RS3(stock) - OH

I’m in. I’ll be there more to catch up with everyone and listen to others systems.


----------



## bertholomey

Wow.......I'm looking forward to seeing you and That Car! That is one of my unicorns.


----------



## Zippy

I ordered it in April and it showed up late November. I’m still in disbelief at how well it handles and accelerates. It’s sharing garage time with my BRZ right now due to weather.


----------



## chithead

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - North Carolina
2) Clay (claydo) - 2009 Cobalt - NC
3) Scott (Babs) - 2008 Civic Si Sedan - NC
4) Bill (probillygun) - 2012 Toyota FJ cruiser - PA
5) Ryan (Truthunter) - 2015 Camry - NY
6) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - 2017 CR-V NC
7) Jeremy (Theslaking) - 2001 Maxima - NY
8) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 2014 Grand Cherokee - AR
9) Jeff (CBS13WRX) - 2017 Volkswagen Jetta - TN
10) Ian (naiku) - 2006 Audi A4 Avant - VA
11) Mic - 2006 TSX - NC
12) Steve (Captainobvious) - 2016 Ford Transit Connect - PA
13) Erin (ErinH) - 2006 Honda Civic Sedan - AL
14) Greg (greggers) - 2014 Toyota Tundra - PA
15) Rich (Salami) - 2013 Honda Accord - NC
16) Mike (Audiophile25) - 2016 Scion IM - TN 
17) Kelly (kmbkk) - 2013 Scion FRS - VA
18) Kevin (mullins) - 2010/2014 Civic - NY
19) Casey (casey) - 2006 Accord/1992 Civc
20) Eric (mumbles) - 2016 Mustang GT - GA
21) Nick (sirboom) - 2016 Mustang GT PP or 2015 Dodge Durango Citadel (tentative)
22) Richard - 2017 Mazda 6 - NC
23) Jason (JI808) - 1966 Chevelle - VA
24) Bo (zippy) - 2018 Audi RS3(stock) - OH
25) Daniel (chithead) - 2014 Grand Cherokee - NC


----------



## ErinH

^ you forgot a parenthesis! Daniel!!!! Dangit!!!!


----------



## chithead

ErinH said:


> ^ you forgot a parenthesis! Daniel!!!! Dangit!!!!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Two 2014 Grand Cherokees at the same meet. Will both of them have a fully functional and tuned system? dun dun dun!


----------



## #1BigMike

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - North Carolina
2) Clay (claydo) - 2009 Cobalt - NC
3) Scott (Babs) - 2008 Civic Si Sedan - NC
4) Bill (probillygun) - 2012 Toyota FJ cruiser - PA
5) Ryan (Truthunter) - 2015 Camry - NY
6) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - 2017 CR-V NC
7) Jeremy (Theslaking) - 2001 Maxima - NY
8) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 2014 Grand Cherokee - AR
9) Jeff (CBS13WRX) - 2017 Volkswagen Jetta - TN
10) Ian (naiku) - 2006 Audi A4 Avant - VA
11) Mic - 2006 TSX - NC
12) Steve (Captainobvious) - 2016 Ford Transit Connect - PA
13) Erin (ErinH) - 2006 Honda Civic Sedan - AL
14) Greg (greggers) - 2014 Toyota Tundra - PA
15) Rich (Salami) - 2013 Honda Accord - NC
16) Mike (Audiophile25) - 2016 Scion IM - TN 
17) Kelly (kmbkk) - 2013 Scion FRS - VA
18) Kevin (mullins) - 2010/2014 Civic - NY
19) Casey (casey) - 2006 Accord/1992 Civc
20) Eric (mumbles) - 2016 Mustang GT - GA
21) Nick (sirboom) - 2016 Mustang GT PP or 2015 Dodge Durango Citadel (tentative)
22) Richard - 2017 Mazda 6 - NC
23) Jason (JI808) - 1966 Chevelle - VA
24) Bo (zippy) - 2018 Audi RS3(stock) - OH
25) Daniel (chithead) - 2014 Grand Cherokee - NC
26) Mike (#1BigMike) - 2013 VW Beetle - PA


----------



## Babs

^ Sweet!!!! Been dying to hear that beetle! Will be great to see ya Mike!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Agreed. Heard nothing but good things about the bug.


----------



## #1BigMike

Thanks fellas, I am excited about the trip. This G2G has been on my bucket list for a couple of years now. After meeting Jason at finals, I knew I had been missing out.


----------



## claydo

#1BigMike said:


> Thanks fellas, I am excited about the trip. This G2G has been on my bucket list for a couple of years now. After meeting Jason at finals, I knew I had been missing out.


Glad you're coming down, I've heard good things about that beetle! We always have loads of fun at these, so I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## jtwrace

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - North Carolina
2) Clay (claydo) - 2009 Cobalt - NC
3) Scott (Babs) - 2008 Civic Si Sedan - NC
4) Bill (probillygun) - 2012 Toyota FJ cruiser - PA
5) Ryan (Truthunter) - 2015 Camry - NY
6) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - 2017 CR-V NC
7) Jeremy (Theslaking) - 2001 Maxima - NY
8) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 14 Grand Cherokee - AR
9) Jeff (CBS13WRX) - 2017 Volkswagen Jetta - TN
10) Ian (naiku) - 2006 Audi A4 Avant - VA
11) Mic - 06 TSX - NC
12) Steve (Captainobvious) - 2016 Ford Transit Connect - PA
13) Erin (ErinH) - 2006 Honda Civic Sedan - AL
14) Greg (greggers) - 2014 Toyota Tundra - PA
15) Rich (Salami) - 2013 Honda Accord - NC
16) Mike (Audiophile25) - 2016 Scion IM - TN 
17) Kelly (kmbkk) - 2013 Scion FRS - VA
18) Kevin (mullins) - 2010/2014 Civic - NY
19) Casey (casey) - 2006 Accord/1992 Civc
20) Eric (mumbles) - 2016 Mustang GT - GA
21) Nick (sirboom) - 2016 Mustang GT PP or 2015 Dodge Durango Citadel (tentative)
22) Richard - 2017 Mazda 6 - NC
23) Jason (jtwrace) no car but world class demo disc and golden ears


----------



## bertholomey

Awesome! I’m glad your going to make it J!


----------



## ErinH

#1BigMike said:


> Thanks fellas, I am excited about the trip. This G2G has been on my bucket list for a couple of years now. After meeting Jason at finals, I knew I had been missing out.


Yooooooo!

Will be good hanging out with you in a location that isn't someone's back yard in the heat of the summer. Jason doesn't have a swing set like Cook does, but we can still have fun shooting the bull.  


In other words, see you there, Mike!


----------



## probillygun

Jason! Glad you're coming and don't forget to bring your golden ears! I need them for tuning the FJ


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Looks like I'm stepping over to Audiofrog. I think one of my SB17's are hurt and Erin jumped in and reminded me about speaker shopping with vehicle acoustics in mind. Might go GB on the tweets but will be gs690 for the doors.


----------



## chasingSQ

jtwrace said:


> 1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - North Carolina
> 2) Clay (claydo) - 2009 Cobalt - NC
> 3) Scott (Babs) - 2008 Civic Si Sedan - NC
> 4) Bill (probillygun) - 2012 Toyota FJ cruiser - PA
> 5) Ryan (Truthunter) - 2015 Camry - NY
> 6) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - 2017 CR-V NC
> 7) Jeremy (Theslaking) - 2001 Maxima - NY
> 8) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 14 Grand Cherokee - AR
> 9) Jeff (CBS13WRX) - 2017 Volkswagen Jetta - TN
> 10) Ian (naiku) - 2006 Audi A4 Avant - VA
> 11) Mic - 06 TSX - NC
> 12) Steve (Captainobvious) - 2016 Ford Transit Connect - PA
> 13) Erin (ErinH) - 2006 Honda Civic Sedan - AL
> 14) Greg (greggers) - 2014 Toyota Tundra - PA
> 15) Rich (Salami) - 2013 Honda Accord - NC
> 16) Mike (Audiophile25) - 2016 Scion IM - TN
> 17) Kelly (kmbkk) - 2013 Scion FRS - VA
> 18) Kevin (mullins) - 2010/2014 Civic - NY
> 19) Casey (casey) - 2006 Accord/1992 Civc
> 20) Eric (mumbles) - 2016 Mustang GT - GA
> 21) Nick (sirboom) - 2016 Mustang GT PP or 2015 Dodge Durango Citadel (tentative)
> 22) Richard - 2017 Mazda 6 - NC
> 23) Jason (jtwrace) no car but world class demo disc and golden ears


24) Ian (audirsfaux) - 2015 audi s4 - NH

im in on this !!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

W00T 28 on the list so far! This is gonna be EP!Cepper:


----------



## chithead

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - North Carolina
2) Clay (claydo) - 2009 Cobalt - NC
3) Scott (Babs) - 2008 Civic Si Sedan - NC
4) Bill (probillygun) - 2012 Toyota FJ cruiser - PA
5) Ryan (Truthunter) - 2015 Camry - NY
6) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - 2017 CR-V NC
7) Jeremy (Theslaking) - 2001 Maxima - NY
8) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 2014 Grand Cherokee - AR
9) Jeff (CBS13WRX) - 2017 Volkswagen Jetta - TN
10) Ian (naiku) - 2006 Audi A4 Avant - VA
11) Mic - 2006 TSX - NC
12) Steve (Captainobvious) - 2016 Ford Transit Connect - PA
13) Erin (ErinH) - 2006 Honda Civic Sedan - AL
14) Greg (greggers) - 2014 Toyota Tundra - PA
15) Rich (Salami) - 2013 Honda Accord - NC
16) Mike (Audiophile25) - 2016 Scion IM - TN
17) Kelly (kmbkk) - 2013 Scion FRS - VA
18) Kevin (mullins) - 2010/2014 Civic - NY
19) Casey (casey) - 2006 Accord/1992 Civc
20) Eric (mumbles) - 2016 Mustang GT - GA
21) Nick (sirboom) - 2016 Mustang GT PP or 2015 Dodge Durango Citadel (tentative)
22) Richard - 2017 Mazda 6 - NC
23) Jason (JI808) - 1966 Chevelle - VA
24) Bo (zippy) - 2018 Audi RS3(stock) - OH
25) Daniel (chithead) - 2014 Grand Cherokee - NC
26) Mike (#1BigMike) - 2013 VW Beetle - PA 
27) Jason (jtwrace) no car but world class demo disc and golden ears
28) Ian (audirsfaux) - 2015 audi s4 - NH


----------



## JI808

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Looks like I'm stepping over to Audiofrog. I think one of my SB17's are hurt and Erin jumped in and reminded me about speaker shopping with vehicle acoustics in mind. Might go GB on the tweets but will be gs690 for the doors.


GS690s with GB10s is a nice combo. Go with GB15s if you can.


----------



## claydo

Werd.....with the bynines, I'd definitely go with the larger tweet........but chris is likely to be all over that allready.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

JI808 said:


> GS690s with GB10s is a nice combo. Go with GB15s if you can.


gs690, gb10, and g12d4 is the combo I'm going with. The g12 looks good on paper and 250rms rating with 91db efficiency will be perfect for the 300rms sub channel. Everyone knows I love this ported ID8v3 but I couldn't turn down the AF sub that's getting discontinuedNo go on the bigger tweeter. The x9's are angled where they'll act more like a 6" cone with 8" goodness. I don't like making it obvious there's car audio upgrades. Questionable people wander the parking lot at night while we're working. The gb10 will drop right into the stock locations and look like it belongs. Should sound pretty good. The 690 should work better in my door locations with stronger midbass output.


----------



## chasingSQ

Hillbilly SQ said:


> gs690, gb10, and g12d4 is the combo I'm going with. The g12 looks good on paper and 250rms rating with 91db efficiency will be perfect for the 300rms sub channel. Everyone knows I love this ported ID8v3 but I couldn't turn down the AF sub that's getting discontinuedNo go on the bigger tweeter. The x9's are angled where they'll act more like a 6" cone with 8" goodness. I don't like making it obvious there's car audio upgrades. Questionable people wander the parking lot at night while we're working. The gb10 will drop right into the stock locations and look like it belongs. Should sound pretty good. The 690 should work better in my door locations with stronger midbass output.


window tint works well sometimes . lol


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

audirsfaux said:


> window tint works well sometimes . lol


Already at 25% on the front sides (previous owner did it) and that's illegal here in Arkansas. That's OK though because my eyes are VERY sensitive. I think what I'm doing here will make this tank a whole different animal in a good way.


----------



## chasingSQ

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Already at 25% on the front sides (previous owner did it) and that's illegal here in Arkansas. That's OK though because my eyes are VERY sensitive. I think what I'm doing here will make this tank a whole different animal in a good way.


sounds like a good plan , now im excited to get my whole re-do done for this event , gives me a time frame so i dont get lazy .


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

audirsfaux said:


> sounds like a good plan , now im excited to get my whole re-do done for this event , gives me a time frame so i dont get lazy .


Last year I procrastinated all winter and ended up doing a full install and tune in less than 2 weeks. Don't have a garage or even a carport to work in either and the weather was dicey the whole time


----------



## ErinH

Yea, I need to get to work on my car as well. Complete system overhaul... and the time is ticking. But way too cold to do any glass work right now. I already plan on having Steve Cook do some work for me but may have to just have him do kicks and pillars for me depending on time.



And Chris, good call on the upgrades. The frog tweeters will be a nice improvement over the Seas for sure. Take care of the doors, like we talked about at Al's meet and you'll be good to go. I'm legit excited for you to step up in to some really quality gear.


----------



## Notloudenuf

ErinH said:


> I'm legit excited for you to step up in to some really quality gear.



And it was already sounding really good with the raw drivers he has now.
I can't imagine how good it'll sound with the Frogs.


----------



## Babs

CBS13WRX said:


> 1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - North Carolina
> 2) Clay (claydo) - 2009 Cobalt
> 3) Scott (Babs) - 2008 Civic Si Sedan
> 4) Bill (probillygun) - 2012 Toyota FJ cruiser - PA
> 5) Ryan (Truthunter) - 2015 Camry - NY
> 6) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - 2017 CR-V NC
> 7) Jeremy (Theslaking) - 2001 Maxima - NY
> 8) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 14 Grand Cherokee - AR
> 9) Jeff (CBS13WRX) - 2017 Volkswagen Jetta - TN


Hey Jeff, Heck yeah! Didn't realize you signed up.. Looking forward to hearing that Jetta again. Frogs represent! Fun car!


----------



## JI808

Hillbilly SQ said:


> gs690, gb10, and g12d4 is the combo I'm going with. The g12 looks good on paper and 250rms rating with 91db efficiency will be perfect for the 300rms sub channel. Everyone knows I love this ported ID8v3 but I couldn't turn down the AF sub that's getting discontinuedNo go on the bigger tweeter. The x9's are angled where they'll act more like a 6" cone with 8" goodness. I don't like making it obvious there's car audio upgrades. Questionable people wander the parking lot at night while we're working. The gb10 will drop right into the stock locations and look like it belongs. Should sound pretty good. The 690 should work better in my door locations with stronger midbass output.


Good deal. The GB10s will be awesome.


----------



## naiku

Ian (naiku) - Audi
Ian (audirsfaux) - Audi

Most be an "Ian" thing... Haha.


----------



## Zippy

ErinH said:


> I'm legit excited for you to step up in to some really quality gear.



This coming from the guy that makes $10 tweeters sound amazing.


----------



## DBlevel

Of course I’m in.........


1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - North Carolina
2) Clay (claydo) - 2009 Cobalt - NC
3) Scott (Babs) - 2008 Civic Si Sedan - NC
4) Bill (probillygun) - 2012 Toyota FJ cruiser - PA
5) Ryan (Truthunter) - 2015 Camry - NY
6) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - 2017 CR-V NC
7) Jeremy (Theslaking) - 2001 Maxima - NY
8) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 2014 Grand Cherokee - AR
9) Jeff (CBS13WRX) - 2017 Volkswagen Jetta - TN
10) Ian (naiku) - 2006 Audi A4 Avant - VA
11) Mic - 2006 TSX - NC
12) Steve (Captainobvious) - 2016 Ford Transit Connect - PA
13) Erin (ErinH) - 2006 Honda Civic Sedan - AL
14) Greg (greggers) - 2014 Toyota Tundra - PA
15) Rich (Salami) - 2013 Honda Accord - NC
16) Mike (Audiophile25) - 2016 Scion IM - TN
17) Kelly (kmbkk) - 2013 Scion FRS - VA
18) Kevin (mullins) - 2010/2014 Civic - NY
19) Casey (casey) - 2006 Accord/1992 Civc
20) Eric (mumbles) - 2016 Mustang GT - GA
21) Nick (sirboom) - 2016 Mustang GT PP or 2015 Dodge Durango Citadel (tentative)
22) Richard - 2017 Mazda 6 - NC
23) Jason (JI808) - 1966 Chevelle - VA
24) Bo (zippy) - 2018 Audi RS3(stock) - OH
25) Daniel (chithead) - 2014 Grand Cherokee - NC
26) Mike (#1BigMike) - 2013 VW Beetle - PA 
27) Jason (jtwrace) no car but world class demo disc and golden ears
28) Ian (audirsfaux) - 2015 audi s4 - NH
29) Russell (dblevel) - 89 Toyota Pickup


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

ErinH said:


> Yea, I need to get to work on my car as well. Complete system overhaul... and the time is ticking. But way too cold to do any glass work right now. I already plan on having Steve Cook do some work for me but may have to just have him do kicks and pillars for me depending on time.
> 
> 
> 
> And Chris, good call on the upgrades. The frog tweeters will be a nice improvement over the Seas for sure. Take care of the doors, like we talked about at Al's meet and you'll be good to go. I'm legit excited for you to step up in to some really quality gear.


At least my overhaul isn't NEARLY as complex as yours will likely be. I'll just be dropping in 4 speakers up front and building a new box and amp rack. Might even carpet this oneAnd yeah I did drop the ball on the initial door install. The rushed install became too much like work and corners were cut. Little did I know what I needed to do it right has been sitting in the shop for years. Just had to get the gray matter jogged. The g12 sub was a "why not" purchase to make it all Frog speakers and the price was right. They'll all be run by one big all a/b 5ch Frog Zapper.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Zippy said:


> This coming from the guy that makes $10 tweeters sound amazing.


For what he was doing they were the right tool for the job. The price was just a bonus


----------



## ErinH

Zippy said:


> This coming from the guy that makes $10 tweeters sound amazing.





Hillbilly SQ said:


> For what he was doing they were the right tool for the job. The price was just a bonus


Well, the funny thing is I had one band of EQ on those tweeters. Literally. That isn't "bragging". It's just that I spent about a month total tweaking the install and messing with aiming before I settled on the final configuration and once that was settled, I only needed a small cut around 8khz to get rid of a bump on the right tweeter. Like Chris said, those tweeters were the perfect driver for the task. If I had needed a tweeter that could cross lower then it would have been a different ballgame altogether in every aspect. 







Oh, and just to be clear, when I said I was excited for you to be getting some quality gear, I meant it more along the lines of being excited for you to be running some _higher_-end gear. Not so much to imply that what you had before was junk. It wasn't. The Seas tweeters and the SB woofers are fine drivers, especially considering the price. But the frog stuff is a definite step up in performance. As I'm sure you already know or will soon find out. Just wanted to clear that up because when I re-read my post I could see it being taken the wrong way.


----------



## captainobvious

Excited for some of the great systems that will be out there for this GTG. It will be fun giving demo's in my new ride too. A definite change of pace from the Mazda.


----------



## chasingSQ

naiku said:


> Ian (naiku) - Audi
> Ian (audirsfaux) - Audi
> 
> Most be an "Ian" thing... Haha.



maybe well race for the title . lol

im really looking forward for some honest reviews of my car and some help with its problem areas .

honest reviews will be rewarded with 60mph all wheel drive burnouts and 515hp launches . lol not near the gtg area though . haha


----------



## claydo

audirsfaux said:


> maybe well race for the title . lol
> 
> im really looking forward for some honest reviews of my car and some help with its problem areas .
> 
> honest reviews will be rewarded with 60mph all wheel drive burnouts and 515hp launches . lol not near the gtg area though . haha


Whoa......I'd be down for the launch demo, if not the 60mph burnouts!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

ErinH said:


> Oh, and just to be clear, when I said I was excited for you to be getting some quality gear, I meant it more along the lines of being excited for you to be running some _higher_-end gear. Not so much to imply that what you had before was junk. It wasn't. The Seas tweeters and the SB woofers are fine drivers, especially considering the price. But the frog stuff is a definite step up in performance. As I'm sure you already know or will soon find out. Just wanted to clear that up because when I re-read my post I could see it being taken the wrong way.


No worries. I knew where you were getting at. I do love the SB's and Seas tweeters for a low budget setup. They work well together for my ears and will hang on to my spare pair and 5 ohm er18's that are on ice for a possible future build. Bookshelves maybe? And you know why I'm finally able to justify higher end speakers. I still say bypassing the factory amp is THE BEST thing I'll ever do for this system.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

audirsfaux said:


> maybe well race for the title . lol
> 
> im really looking forward for some honest reviews of my car and some help with its problem areas .
> 
> honest reviews will be rewarded with 60mph all wheel drive burnouts and 515hp launches . lol not near the gtg area though . haha


If I'm lucky enough to get a ride let's make sure to do it BEFORE lunch:surprised:


----------



## bertholomey

CBS13WRX said:


> 9) Jeff (CBS13WRX) - 2017 Volkswagen Jetta - TN


BTW Jeff - just sitting here listening to Tool's _The Pot_ on the home rig - it is very different than when you heard the home rig.....I think you might be impressed. Will have to see if we can get you some seat time.....


----------



## CBS13WRX

bertholomey said:


> BTW Jeff - just sitting here listening to Tool's _The Pot_ on the home rig - it is very different than when you heard the home rig.....I think you might be impressed. Will have to see if we can get you some seat time.....


Can't wait.


----------



## naiku

audirsfaux said:


> honest reviews will be rewarded with 60mph all wheel drive burnouts and 515hp launches . lol not near the gtg area though . haha


I bet that thing is a blast to drive!


----------



## chasingSQ

naiku said:


> I bet that thing is a blast to drive!


it is, in classic audi style , i mostly just put it around , but when i get messed with its on ! lol


----------



## bertholomey

Hey guys - Bill tried to book a hotel in High Point / Archdale and found they were full....Furniture Market (which is kind of a big deal) starts on the 9th, so folks from across the country are traveling in to High Point, NC (lots of people around here rent out their homes for the week - 2 times a year). 

All that to say....if you are going to book a room, you will need to do that soon. I found that the Hampton in Asheboro has rooms, and Bill booked one there. It is only about 20 minutes from my house and the park, so it is a great location. There are other hotels in the area as well, but you will likely have better luck finding one that is East of Randleman. 

Hampton Inn Asheboro


----------



## chasingSQ

bertholomey said:


> Hey guys - Bill tried to book a hotel in High Point / Archdale and found they were full....Furniture Market (which is kind of a big deal) starts on the 9th, so folks from across the country are traveling in to High Point, NC (lots of people around here rent out their homes for the week - 2 times a year).
> 
> All that to say....if you are going to book a room, you will need to do that soon. I found that the Hampton in Asheboro has rooms, and Bill booked one there. It is only about 20 minutes from my house and the park, so it is a great location. There are other hotels in the area as well, but you will likely have better luck finding one that is East of Randleman.
> 
> Hampton Inn Asheboro


good to know thanks .


----------



## chasingSQ

booked at the hampton !


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Just booked at the Country Inn in Archdale which I believe is across the street from the Hampton that's full. I stayed there last year and it was really nice. Great reviews too.


----------



## bertholomey

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Just booked at the Country Inn in Archdale which I believe is across the street from the Hampton that's full. I stayed there last year and it was really nice. Great reviews too.


Good deal - thanks Chris for posting that!


----------



## Truthunter

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Just booked at the Country Inn in Archdale


Ditto


----------



## chasingSQ

i just changed my reservation to the country inn as well , should be a good group !


----------



## bertholomey

Update:

I reserved the shelter today (well, in truth, Vicki did......I didn’t have the patience to deal with the County website when it gave an error message every time I turned around ). 

Thankfully I’ve been blessed with an awesome help mate that can solve these kinds of issues. 

She and I were discussing food as well - from her prodigious memory (again, a week point for me), she feels that the grilling of hamburgers and hot dogs was the most well liked of the options (grilling, BBQ, deli sandwiches), so that is what we are likely going with. 

Again, there is a map of the park on the 1st post, and I have marked where Shelter #5 is - don’t think anyone had any issues getting there last year.


----------



## probillygun

Well I just switched my Hampton Inn to Country Inn too and saved $130


----------



## Babs

bertholomey said:


> Update:
> 
> I reserved the shelter today (well, in truth, Vicki did......I didn’t have the patience to deal with the County website when it gave an error message every time I turned around ).
> 
> Thankfully I’ve been blessed with an awesome help mate that can solve these kinds of issues.
> 
> She and I were discussing food as well - from her prodigious memory (again, a week point for me), she feels that the grilling of hamburgers and hot dogs was the most well liked of the options (grilling, BBQ, deli sandwiches), so that is what we are likely going with.
> 
> Again, there is a map of the park on the 1st post, and I have marked where Shelter #5 is - don’t think anyone had any issues getting there last year.


Good stuff! I'll be glad to help man the grill and chow line. I figure do what yer good at, and I don't remember too many complainers.


----------



## probillygun

Babs! your grilling skillz are STRONG!


----------



## probillygun

Greggers has been asking me about if he should do his beans again or something else? Thoughts?


----------



## Notloudenuf

Babs said:


> Good stuff! I'll be glad to help man the grill and chow line. I figure do what yer good at, and I don't remember too many complainers.


Complainers will be shot on site. Ok not really but will be chastised and shunned.


----------



## probillygun

Kendal! How about those pork bites!?


----------



## ErinH

I just hope Gerald comes again so he can take care of the power for us. LOL


----------



## claydo

Ooh.....Scott is a helluva grill man!......and yes to greggers beans there bill! Another vote for pork bites too! If we're having dogs, here's hoping for a little "fun dip"!!


----------



## probillygun

With the weather this year, Gerald would have to leave mid March to make it by April 6 !


----------



## Babs

claydo said:


> Ooh.....Scott is a helluva grill man!......and yes to greggers beans there bill! Another vote for pork bites too! If we're having dogs, here's hoping for a little "fun dip"!!


Thank you Sir.. I do try. 
Fun dip is by default.. Of course there must be fun dip.


----------



## BigAl205

bertholomey said:


> She and I were discussing food as well - from her prodigious memory (again, a *week* point for me), she feels that the grilling of hamburgers...


She can out-think you any day of the weak


----------



## ErinH

BigAl205 said:


> She can out-think you any day of the *weak*


----------



## captainobvious

probillygun said:


> Greggers has been asking me about if he should do his beans again or something else? Thoughts?



Ummm.....YESSSSS. Clearly yes.
:laugh:

But he can feel free to make some chili too if he's up for it....I won't complain


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

probillygun said:


> Greggers has been asking me about if he should do his beans again or something else? Thoughts?


I ate the hell out of those beans last time!

And I'll bring the chocolate chip oatmeal cookies again. All semisweet chocolate this time and more of them. Debating on which recipe to use. One uses shortening and the other uses REAL butter and 50% more oats per cookie. I like the butter recipe better but the shortening recipe is a family tradition...


----------



## Notloudenuf

probillygun said:


> Kendal! How about those pork bites!?


Yep, I can bring those to be grilled on site.


----------



## claydo

Hillbilly SQ said:


> I ate the hell out of those beans last time!
> 
> And I'll bring the chocolate chip oatmeal cookies again. All semisweet chocolate this time and more of them. Debating on which recipe to use. One uses shortening and the other uses REAL butter and 50% more oats per cookie. I like the butter recipe better but the shortening recipe is a family tradition...


Hell yeah, more heelbeely cookies too!


----------



## bertholomey

ErinH said:


>


Wow.....fail, fail, fail......didn't see all of that when I was looking on Tapatalk - sometimes it is best to circle back to 'full DIYMA'......insert favorite facepalm pic......


----------



## Mic10is

bertholomey said:


> Wow.....fail, fail, fail......didn't see all of that when I was looking on Tapatalk - sometimes it is best to circle back to 'full DIYMA'......insert favorite facepalm pic......




Will there be Gluten options for those of us who can eat real food?


----------



## ErinH

Mic10is said:


> Will there be Gluten options for those of us who can eat real food?


that has to be one of the funniest meals I've ever been part of


----------



## bertholomey

ErinH said:


> that has to be one of the funniest meals I've ever been part of


I'm just so glad I was able to take it in stride and laugh along with everyone......I'm not still bitter......:mean:


----------



## Mic10is

ErinH said:


> that has to be one of the funniest meals I've ever been part of


Every meal out w/ Jason is always amusing. Just when you think he has perfected his " this is going to be complicated" speech the wait staff throws in a monkey wrench which causes Jason great pause and reflection
:laugh::laugh:


----------



## Babs

Mic10is said:


> Every meal out w/ Jason is always amusing. Just when you think he has perfected his " this is going to be complicated" speech the wait staff throws in a monkey wrench which causes Jason great pause and reflection
> :laugh::laugh:


Should have seen his face while diving into a local burger at the "Local Joint".. After of course we straightened them out for forgetting the gluten free bread.  Only in Asheville can you get a gluten free farm-raised burger. In a diner attached to a gas station no less.

K.. I'm hungry now.


----------



## captainobvious

Who's bringing deez nuts?


----------



## Mic10is

captainobvious said:


> Who's bringing deez nuts?


you mean deez nutz right here? will deez nutz do?


----------



## ErinH

captainobvious said:


> Who's bringing deez nuts?


that waiter was awesome.


----------



## bertholomey

Mic10is said:


> Every meal out w/ Jason is always amusing. Just when you think he has perfected his " this is going to be complicated" speech the wait staff throws in a monkey wrench which causes Jason great pause and reflection
> :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Mic10is

Good to know......my friend orders food like Meg Ryan from the 80s......next he'll be faking an orgasm at the table



bertholomey said:


> Mic10is said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every meal out w/ Jason is always amusing. Just when you think he has perfected his " this is going to be complicated" speech the wait staff throws in a monkey wrench which causes Jason great pause and reflection
Click to expand...


----------



## bertholomey

Mic10is said:


> Good to know......my friend orders food like Meg Ryan from the 80s......next he'll be faking an orgasm at the table


No.....that friend has a clear line that won't be crossed.....


----------



## ErinH

I’ll have to pass on that lunch. 


Soooooo... how bout that car audio meet? Lol


----------



## probillygun

Jason ordering ANY meal is always a highlight for me!


----------



## probillygun

Yo Clay and Scott! 

Gregger's just bought a new 7 quart crockpot as opposed to last years small ineffective 6 quart one, so I thought you'd both be into knowing about the 1 extra quart of beans upgrade for 2018


----------



## claydo

Mo beans = mo better!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

probillygun said:


> Yo Clay and Scott!
> 
> Gregger's just bought a new 7 quart crockpot as opposed to last years small ineffective 6 quart one, so I thought you'd both be into knowing about the 1 extra quart of beans upgrade for 2018


We'll have to act out that one scene from "Blazing Saddles".


----------



## naiku




----------



## Notloudenuf

If anyone is on the fence about coming to an NCSQ meet this thread is exactly how we act in person. 
Lot's of jokes, obscure movie references, and good natured ribbing.
It's fun!


----------



## Babs

Hey boss how bout some more o them beans there Mr Taggert?

I’d say you’ve had enough!






Mel Brooks.. Genius.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Babs

bertholomey said:


>



LMAO! Nailed it!!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ErinH

Notloudenuf said:


> If anyone is on the fence about coming to an NCSQ meet this thread is exactly how we act in person.
> Lot's of jokes, obscure movie references, and good natured ribbing.
> It's fun!


Exactly. It's like a bunch of brothers getting together after not seeing each other for a long time. To the new people, don't worry, you will become indoctrinated quickly as long as you are up for it, and if you aren't don't worry, we know when to let up with the ribbing. 

The NCSQ crew is probably the nicest I know. But, really, over the years I've seen that "NCSQ" is a bit of a misnomer. There's people from hundreds (and hundreds) of miles away. This gathering has become more national than regional and it's full of great guys and gals.


----------



## #1BigMike

I am pretty excited to make this one.


----------



## Truthunter

After meeting some of you and having such a great time at Ian's meets last year, I figured I had to make this one regardless of the 22 hours of driving.

Really looking forward to it!


----------



## claydo

22 hours.....ouchy......Ryan, this group is built around an awesome core group of folks, I can about guarantee you'll have a spectacular time!

......not to mention the fact there is usually more cars than you can listen to in a day!


----------



## claydo

#1BigMike said:


> I am pretty excited to make this one.


I'm tickled you're coming, like I posted before, looking forward to hearing that beetle!


----------



## bose301s

I'm officially out, have baby classes I am doing with the wife that weekend, hope everyone has a great time and I'll miss being there.


----------



## ErinH

bose301s said:


> I'm officially out, have baby classes I am doing with the wife that weekend, hope everyone has a great time and I'll miss being there.


It comes up fast so, yep, get prepared!!  

Maybe we will see you at the next one!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Truthunter said:


> After meeting some of you and having such a great time at Ian's meets last year, I figured I had to make this one regardless of the 22 hours of driving.
> 
> Really looking forward to it!


I still got you beat by a hair. 24-25 hours total for me and about 1700 miles by the time I land back in my valley at the edge of the Ozarks. Last year I was on track to get home in 11 hours but that turned to around 13 after getting stuck in two interstate parking lots in TennesseeI make a lot better time between Asheville and Knoxville in the Jeep than I did in the Ram. Turn sport mode on and let it eatepper:


----------



## bose301s

ErinH said:


> It comes up fast so, yep, get prepared!!
> 
> Maybe we will see you at the next one!


Definitely going to miss seeing everyone and listening to all the great systems. We'll see how everything is going for the fall meet.


----------



## justgotone

DBlevel said:


> Of course I’m in.........
> 
> 
> 1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - North Carolina
> 2) Clay (claydo) - 2009 Cobalt - NC
> 3) Scott (Babs) - 2008 Civic Si Sedan - NC
> 4) Bill (probillygun) - 2012 Toyota FJ cruiser - PA
> 5) Ryan (Truthunter) - 2015 Camry - NY
> 6) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - 2017 CR-V NC
> 7) Jeremy (Theslaking) - 2001 Maxima - NY
> 8) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 2014 Grand Cherokee - AR
> 9) Jeff (CBS13WRX) - 2017 Volkswagen Jetta - TN
> 10) Ian (naiku) - 2006 Audi A4 Avant - VA
> 11) Mic - 2006 TSX - NC
> 12) Steve (Captainobvious) - 2016 Ford Transit Connect - PA
> 13) Erin (ErinH) - 2006 Honda Civic Sedan - AL
> 14) Greg (greggers) - 2014 Toyota Tundra - PA
> 15) Rich (Salami) - 2013 Honda Accord - NC
> 16) Mike (Audiophile25) - 2016 Scion IM - TN
> 17) Kelly (kmbkk) - 2013 Scion FRS - VA
> 18) Kevin (mullins) - 2010/2014 Civic - NY
> 19) Casey (casey) - 2006 Accord/1992 Civc
> 20) Eric (mumbles) - 2016 Mustang GT - GA
> 21) Nick (sirboom) - 2016 Mustang GT PP or 2015 Dodge Durango Citadel (tentative)
> 22) Richard - 2017 Mazda 6 - NC
> 23) Jason (JI808) - 1966 Chevelle - VA
> 24) Bo (zippy) - 2018 Audi RS3(stock) - OH
> 25) Daniel (chithead) - 2014 Grand Cherokee - NC
> 26) Mike (#1BigMike) - 2013 VW Beetle - PA
> 27) Jason (jtwrace) no car but world class demo disc and golden ears
> 28) Ian (audirsfaux) - 2015 audi s4 - NH
> 29) Russell (dblevel) - 89 Toyota Pickup


30) Rob (Justgotone) - 2010 nissan armada se

Haven't talked to the wife yet, but planning on being there. Will know for sure in a short while.


----------



## probillygun

Ok Rob! Will be nice seeing you there!


----------



## bertholomey

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - North Carolina
2) Clay (claydo) - 2009 Cobalt - NC
3) Scott (Babs) - 2008 Civic Si Sedan - NC
4) Bill (probillygun) - 2012 Toyota FJ cruiser - PA
5) Ryan (Truthunter) - 2015 Camry - NY
6) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - 2017 CR-V NC
7) Jeremy (Theslaking) - 2001 Maxima - NY
8) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 2014 Grand Cherokee - AR
9) Jeff (CBS13WRX) - 2017 Volkswagen Jetta - TN
10) Ian (naiku) - 2006 Audi A4 Avant - VA
11) Mic - 2006 TSX - NC
12) Steve (Captainobvious) - 2016 Ford Transit Connect - PA
13) Erin (ErinH) - 2006 Honda Civic Sedan - AL
14) Greg (greggers) - 2014 Toyota Tundra - PA
15) Rich (Salami) - 2013 Honda Accord - NC
16) Mike (Audiophile25) - 2016 Scion IM - TN
17) Kelly (kmbkk) - 2013 Scion FRS - VA
18) Kevin (mullins) - 2010/2014 Civic - NY
19) Casey (casey) - 2006 Accord/1992 Civc
20) Eric (mumbles) - 2016 Mustang GT - GA
21) Nick (sirboom) - 2016 Mustang GT PP or 2015 Dodge Durango Citadel (tentative)
22) Richard - 2017 Mazda 6 - NC
23) Jason (JI808) - 1966 Chevelle - VA
24) Bo (zippy) - 2018 Audi RS3(stock) - OH
25) Daniel (chithead) - 2014 Grand Cherokee - NC
26) Mike (#1BigMike) - 2013 VW Beetle - PA 
27) Jason (jtwrace) no car but world class demo disc and golden ears
28) Ian (audirsfaux) - 2015 audi s4 - NH
29) Russell (dblevel) - 89 Toyota Pickup
30) Rob (Justgotone) - 2010 Nissan Armada SE

I'm glad you are going to make it Russell - will be good to see you again. 

Rob - I really enjoyed hanging out a bit with you yesterday, and I enjoyed the demo in the Nissan! I hope it works out for you to join us!


----------



## HeyWaj10

bertholomey said:


> 1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - North Carolina
> 2) Clay (claydo) - 2009 Cobalt - NC
> 3) Scott (Babs) - 2008 Civic Si Sedan - NC
> 4) Bill (probillygun) - 2012 Toyota FJ cruiser - PA
> 5) Ryan (Truthunter) - 2015 Camry - NY
> 6) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - 2017 CR-V NC
> 7) Jeremy (Theslaking) - 2001 Maxima - NY
> 8) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 2014 Grand Cherokee - AR
> 9) Jeff (CBS13WRX) - 2017 Volkswagen Jetta - TN
> 10) Ian (naiku) - 2006 Audi A4 Avant - VA
> 11) Mic - 2006 TSX - NC
> 12) Steve (Captainobvious) - 2016 Ford Transit Connect - PA
> 13) Erin (ErinH) - 2006 Honda Civic Sedan - AL
> 14) Greg (greggers) - 2014 Toyota Tundra - PA
> 15) Rich (Salami) - 2013 Honda Accord - NC
> 16) Mike (Audiophile25) - 2016 Scion IM - TN
> 17) Kelly (kmbkk) - 2013 Scion FRS - VA
> 18) Kevin (mullins) - 2010/2014 Civic - NY
> 19) Casey (casey) - 2006 Accord/1992 Civc
> 20) Eric (mumbles) - 2016 Mustang GT - GA
> 21) Nick (sirboom) - 2016 Mustang GT PP or 2015 Dodge Durango Citadel (tentative)
> 22) Richard - 2017 Mazda 6 - NC
> 23) Jason (JI808) - 1966 Chevelle - VA
> 24) Bo (zippy) - 2018 Audi RS3(stock) - OH
> 25) Daniel (chithead) - 2014 Grand Cherokee - NC
> 26) Mike (#1BigMike) - 2013 VW Beetle - PA
> 27) Jason (jtwrace) no car but world class demo disc and golden ears
> 28) Ian (audirsfaux) - 2015 audi s4 - NH
> 29) Russell (dblevel) - 89 Toyota Pickup
> 30) Rob (Justgotone) - 2010 Nissan Armada SE


31) Scott (HeyWaj10) - 2012 Ford F150 SuperCrew - NC

*Fingers crossed* I'll have the system fully installed by then. Would be there for the Saturday portion of the meet!


----------



## bertholomey

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - North Carolina
2) Clay (claydo) - 2009 Cobalt - NC
3) Scott (Babs) - 2008 Civic Si Sedan - NC
4) Bill (probillygun) - 2012 Toyota FJ cruiser - PA
5) Ryan (Truthunter) - 2015 Camry - NY
6) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - 2017 CR-V NC
7) Jeremy (Theslaking) - 2001 Maxima - NY
8) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 2014 Grand Cherokee - AR
9) Jeff (CBS13WRX) - 2017 Volkswagen Jetta - TN
10) Ian (naiku) - 2006 Audi A4 Avant - VA
11) Mic - 2006 TSX - NC
12) Steve (Captainobvious) - 2016 Ford Transit Connect - PA
13) Erin (ErinH) - 2006 Honda Civic Sedan - AL
14) Greg (greggers) - 2014 Toyota Tundra - PA
15) Rich (Salami) - 2013 Honda Accord - NC
16) Mike (Audiophile25) - 2016 Scion IM - TN
17) Kelly (kmbkk) - 2013 Scion FRS - VA
18) Kevin (mullins) - 2010/2014 Civic - NY
19) Casey (casey) - 2006 Accord/1992 Civc
20) Eric (mumbles) - 2016 Mustang GT - GA
21) Nick (sirboom) - 2016 Mustang GT PP or 2015 Dodge Durango Citadel (tentative)
22) Richard - 2017 Mazda 6 - NC
23) Jason (JI808) - 1966 Chevelle - VA
24) Bo (zippy) - 2018 Audi RS3(stock) - OH
25) Daniel (chithead) - 2014 Grand Cherokee - NC
26) Mike (#1BigMike) - 2013 VW Beetle - PA 
27) Jason (jtwrace) no car but world class demo disc and golden ears
28) Ian (audirsfaux) - 2015 audi s4 - NH
29) Russell (dblevel) - 89 Toyota Pickup
30) Rob (Justgotone) - 2010 Nissan Armada SE
31) Scott (HeyWaj10) - 2012 Ford F150 SuperCrew - NC

Would be great to have you attend Scott - hopefully it will work out!


----------



## mumbles

HeyWaj10 said:


> 31) Scott (HeyWaj10) - 2012 Ford F150 SuperCrew - NC
> 
> *Fingers crossed* I'll have the system fully installed by then. Would be there for the Saturday portion of the meet!


@Scott (HeyWaj10) I have driven from Atlanta for two of these and not had a working system for either. My point is, you will have an awesome time even if you aren't giving demos of your truck... seriously a blast!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

31 people on the list. That might be a new record so far for one of the NC meets. Let's shoot for 100% attendance for this thing. I know we can do it!


----------



## Babs

Hillbilly SQ said:


> 31 people on the list. That might be a new record so far for one of the NC meets. Let's shoot for 100% attendance for this thing. I know we can do it!



Yeah I’m thinking name tags might be in order. I’ll be the guy hopefully with a Moog Music T-shirt on. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CBS13WRX

Babs said:


> Yeah I’m thinking name tags might be in order. I’ll be the guy hopefully with a Moog Music T-shirt on.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


I will be whoring my AF t-shirt and just ordered my AF hat.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

I might be rocking my safety green "IF YOU CAN READ THIS YOU'RE FISHING TOO CLOSE" t-shirt. Luckily fishing exclusively during the week I don't have to wear it on the water very often. Yeah name tags are a must. My short term memory ain't worth a damn after the carbon monoxide incident several years ago.


----------



## justgotone

bertholomey said:


> 1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - North Carolina
> 2) Clay (claydo) - 2009 Cobalt - NC
> 3) Scott (Babs) - 2008 Civic Si Sedan - NC
> 4) Bill (probillygun) - 2012 Toyota FJ cruiser - PA
> 5) Ryan (Truthunter) - 2015 Camry - NY
> 6) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - 2017 CR-V NC
> 7) Jeremy (Theslaking) - 2001 Maxima - NY
> 8) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 2014 Grand Cherokee - AR
> 9) Jeff (CBS13WRX) - 2017 Volkswagen Jetta - TN
> 10) Ian (naiku) - 2006 Audi A4 Avant - VA
> 11) Mic - 2006 TSX - NC
> 12) Steve (Captainobvious) - 2016 Ford Transit Connect - PA
> 13) Erin (ErinH) - 2006 Honda Civic Sedan - AL
> 14) Greg (greggers) - 2014 Toyota Tundra - PA
> 15) Rich (Salami) - 2013 Honda Accord - NC
> 16) Mike (Audiophile25) - 2016 Scion IM - TN
> 17) Kelly (kmbkk) - 2013 Scion FRS - VA
> 18) Kevin (mullins) - 2010/2014 Civic - NY
> 19) Casey (casey) - 2006 Accord/1992 Civc
> 20) Eric (mumbles) - 2016 Mustang GT - GA
> 21) Nick (sirboom) - 2016 Mustang GT PP or 2015 Dodge Durango Citadel (tentative)
> 22) Richard - 2017 Mazda 6 - NC
> 23) Jason (JI808) - 1966 Chevelle - VA
> 24) Bo (zippy) - 2018 Audi RS3(stock) - OH
> 25) Daniel (chithead) - 2014 Grand Cherokee - NC
> 26) Mike (#1BigMike) - 2013 VW Beetle - PA
> 27) Jason (jtwrace) no car but world class demo disc and golden ears
> 28) Ian (audirsfaux) - 2015 audi s4 - NH
> 29) Russell (dblevel) - 89 Toyota Pickup
> 30) Rob (Justgotone) - 2010 Nissan Armada SE
> 
> I'm glad you are going to make it Russell - will be good to see you again.
> 
> Rob - I really enjoyed hanging out a bit with you yesterday, and I enjoyed the demo in the Nissan! I hope it works out for you to join us!


Jason - it was good to see you as well, still have a lot of work to do on the truck, hopefully we'll be able to dig into it this weekend with the warmup on the weather. May only be able to do Saturday, we'll see how it goes.


----------



## justgotone

Working on a new demo disc to bring along, forgot to mention that. Will make copies in case anyone would like to get a copy.


----------



## probillygun

Babs said:


> Yeah I’m thinking name tags might be in order. I’ll be the guy hopefully with a Moog Music T-shirt on.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Yep, I'll bring name tags again


----------



## probillygun

Hillbilly SQ said:


> 31 people on the list. That might be a new record so far for one of the NC meets. Let's shoot for 100% attendance for this thing. I know we can do it!


Last year we had 34 signed up before the meet. So we would need a few more here to beat that. 

As far as the ratio of those signed up to those who actually attend, I'm not sure...


----------



## #1BigMike

So far its still looking good for me.


----------



## Mic10is

probillygun said:


> Babs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I’m thinking name tags might be in order. I’ll be the guy hopefully with a Moog Music T-shirt on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, I'll bring name tags again
Click to expand...



I'll pass on the name tag
For anyone who doesn't know me I'll be the one w chronic resting ***** face
Hard to miss....so I've been told


----------



## naiku

probillygun said:


> Yep, I'll bring name tags again


Good, those are really handy! I can remember a few people's names, but it's the guys I have only met once that I forget.

Need to get on and book my hotel. Hopefully this weekend I make some progress on the car (not audio related) as I am looking forward to this already.


----------



## Foghorn

Hey, I would like to attend this awesome get together. I’ve got a clear weekend and a stock FJ Cruiser with JBL system. 
-Clint


----------



## Theslaking

Well, just paste your name on the list!


----------



## Foghorn

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - North Carolina
2) Clay (claydo) - 2009 Cobalt - NC
3) Scott (Babs) - 2008 Civic Si Sedan - NC
4) Bill (probillygun) - 2012 Toyota FJ cruiser - PA
5) Ryan (Truthunter) - 2015 Camry - NY
6) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - 2017 CR-V NC
7) Jeremy (Theslaking) - 2001 Maxima - NY
8) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 2014 Grand Cherokee - AR
9) Jeff (CBS13WRX) - 2017 Volkswagen Jetta - TN
10) Ian (naiku) - 2006 Audi A4 Avant - VA
11) Mic - 2006 TSX - NC
12) Steve (Captainobvious) - 2016 Ford Transit Connect - PA
13) Erin (ErinH) - 2006 Honda Civic Sedan - AL
14) Greg (greggers) - 2014 Toyota Tundra - PA
15) Rich (Salami) - 2013 Honda Accord - NC
16) Mike (Audiophile25) - 2016 Scion IM - TN
17) Kelly (kmbkk) - 2013 Scion FRS - VA
18) Kevin (mullins) - 2010/2014 Civic - NY
19) Casey (casey) - 2006 Accord/1992 Civc
20) Eric (mumbles) - 2016 Mustang GT - GA
21) Nick (sirboom) - 2016 Mustang GT PP or 2015 Dodge Durango Citadel (tentative)
22) Richard - 2017 Mazda 6 - NC
23) Jason (JI808) - 1966 Chevelle - VA
24) Bo (zippy) - 2018 Audi RS3(stock) - OH
25) Daniel (chithead) - 2014 Grand Cherokee - NC
26) Mike (#1BigMike) - 2013 VW Beetle - PA 
27) Jason (jtwrace) no car but world class demo disc and golden ears
28) Ian (audirsfaux) - 2015 audi s4 - NH
29) Russell (dblevel) - 89 Toyota Pickup
30) Rob (Justgotone) - 2010 Nissan Armada SE
31) Scott (HeyWaj10) - 2012 Ford F150 SuperCrew - NC
32) Clint (Foghorn) - 2014 Toyota FJ Cruiser - MD

Made it official


----------



## bertholomey

Mic10is said:


> I'll pass on the name tag
> For anyone who doesn't know me I'll be the one w chronic resting ***** face
> Hard to miss....so I've been told




Can’t miss that mug.....or the bleached hair if no ball cap.......











Don’t worry......already feeling guilty...............


----------



## Mic10is

bertholomey said:


> Mic10is said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll pass on the name tag
> For anyone who doesn't know me I'll be the one w chronic resting ***** face
> Hard to miss....so I've been told
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can’t miss that mug.....or the bleached hair if no ball cap.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don’t worry......already feeling guilty...............
Click to expand...


Hey man, that's not cool

I suffer from a debilitating condition that affects millions of women ...and me.....


----------



## Babs

Mic10is said:


> Hey man, that's not cool
> 
> I suffer from a debilitating condition that affects millions of women ...and me.....













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Babs

Actually not true.. I’ve seen Mic laugh.. Watching me fumble around and turn nitrile gloves into sticky furry glass mittens did the trick. LOL!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BigAl205

Hillbilly SQ said:


> 31 people on the list. That might be a new record so far for one of the NC meets. Let's shoot for 100% attendance for this thing. I know we can do it!


But can Jason beat my 115% attendance record? 



...not that I'm showing off or anything...


----------



## claydo

Lmao al......bonus attendance is a rare thing!


----------



## captainobvious

Foghorn said:


> Hey, I would like to attend this awesome get together. I’ve got a clear weekend and a stock FJ Cruiser with JBL system.
> -Clint



You'll enjoy listening to Bill's FJ then as it's quite awesome


----------



## Mic10is

captainobvious said:


> You'll enjoy listening to Bill's FJ then as it's quite awesome


Bill doesnt even enjoy listening to his own FJ most of the time the past couple years...:laugh::laugh:

I know someone who would be super stoked to offer his services to retune it tho


----------



## claydo

Dammit....wish this would hurry up and get here! Struggling with keeping my current tune, or following tradition and starting over again......lol.


----------



## ErinH

claydo said:


> Dammit....wish this would hurry up and get here! Struggling with keeping my current tune, or following tradition and starting over again......lol.


No way man! I need all the time I can get!


----------



## claydo

ErinH said:


> No way man! I need all the time I can get!


Lol, you better git yer ass in gear dood!

Are the plans you shared in Alabama still on?


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

ErinH said:


> No way man! I need all the time I can get!


Same here. Got the new toads in the closet. Currently deciding on best way to go about the box and amp rack.


----------



## mumbles

ErinH said:


> No way man! I need all the time I can get!


Me too! It's been colder than $#!+ here and haven't been getting any work done


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Why do I have this sickening feeling that mine will be another quick install with an even quicker tune done the week before the meet? I know things will all fall into place once I get started but need a nice day in the 60's to pull panels. No garage or carport


----------



## naiku

ErinH said:


> No way man! I need all the time I can get!


Same here, need to fix this... 










Then see what else the damn vermin got into before putting the interior back together.


----------



## RRizz

I'm hopeful to attend once again. It should be right around the time I'm returning to work after my recent knee replacement, and I'll have to see if work schedule will allow it. I'm tentatively scheduled to be in Binghamton, NY on a project, so weekend home time will be at a premium with the sig. other, so......... I could possibly talk her into tagging along.


----------



## ErinH

claydo said:


> Lol, you better git yer ass in gear dood!
> 
> Are the plans you shared in Alabama still on?


Yep. Actually having Audio X build my pillars for me... not enough time for me to do it myself. I'll post a couple progress pics in a bit. 

That leaves me with kicks, IB wall, amp rack and running new wires. Which you'd think wouldn't take too long but for me it's taking months. lol





naiku said:


> Same here, need to fix this...
> 
> Then see what else the damn vermin got into before putting the interior back together.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

naiku said:


> Same here, need to fix this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then see what else the damn vermin got into before putting the interior back together.


I'm guessing that's what was causing your electrical gremlins? Last time I was in for an oil change they found a nest of some sort under my hood. They cleaned it out and didn't say anything was compromised.


----------



## naiku

Yep, going to bet it's the cause of all of them. Will be nice to finally be rid of the check engine light and bulb out warnings!


----------



## ErinH

random thought...

If any of you guys have a drone camera I think it would be really cool if you would bring it and get some overhead video of the meet group. Just a little overhead shot of the whole layout and whatnot. 

Before anyone says anything about hitting a car, I would imagine the person would be good enough with it that the issue would be moot. 

I'd thought about borrowing my friend's but I'd rather not have to borrow something so expensive and risk me losing it or somehow cause it damage.


So, yea, if someone has one and feels comfortable doing some overhead drone shots of the group/meet area, that would be pretty darn cool!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Just keep the drone out of reach of flailing arms. Might get mistaken for a roided out fly if caught be surprise:laugh:


----------



## BigAl205

I've actually been checking out the Mavic Pro or the new Mavic Air, but the problem is getting permission to fly. NC has some of the strictest rules regarding drones, especially in parks.


----------



## ErinH

BigAl205 said:


> I've actually been checking out the Mavic Pro or the new Mavic Air, but the problem is getting permission to fly. NC has some of the strictest rules regarding drones, especially in parks.


I don't wanna drag this too OT but I did a quick google search and it says you're limited to 400ft by the FAA. I was just thinking if someone had one and was up for it, maybe a little overhead flythrough off maybe 50-100ft. I wouldn't expect that to get anyone in trouble. But I don't know. 

Like I said, it was just a random thought... I was thinking about pictures of whatnot of the meet that people always take and thought it would be neat to have some aerial pictures/video to go with it. 

Back to your regularly scheduled program...


----------



## bertholomey

I love the idea of a drone flying over (depending on weather) taking some shots or video to post on the thread - if someone has one they are willing to bring, I’ll check with the park to see if there is an issue as Erin mentioned.


----------



## JI808

I have a GoPro quadcopter I could bring if I get to come. Been so busy I haven't had time to work on my own stuff.


----------



## probillygun

Foghorn said:


> 1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - North Carolina
> 2) Clay (claydo) - 2009 Cobalt - NC
> 3) Scott (Babs) - 2008 Civic Si Sedan - NC
> 4) Bill (probillygun) - 2012 Toyota FJ cruiser - PA
> 5) Ryan (Truthunter) - 2015 Camry - NY
> 6) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - 2017 CR-V NC
> 7) Jeremy (Theslaking) - 2001 Maxima - NY
> 8) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 2014 Grand Cherokee - AR
> 9) Jeff (CBS13WRX) - 2017 Volkswagen Jetta - TN
> 10) Ian (naiku) - 2006 Audi A4 Avant - VA
> 11) Mic - 2006 TSX - NC
> 12) Steve (Captainobvious) - 2016 Ford Transit Connect - PA
> 13) Erin (ErinH) - 2006 Honda Civic Sedan - AL
> 14) Greg (greggers) - 2014 Toyota Tundra - PA
> 15) Rich (Salami) - 2013 Honda Accord - NC
> 16) Mike (Audiophile25) - 2016 Scion IM - TN
> 17) Kelly (kmbkk) - 2013 Scion FRS - VA
> 18) Kevin (mullins) - 2010/2014 Civic - NY
> 19) Casey (casey) - 2006 Accord/1992 Civc
> 20) Eric (mumbles) - 2016 Mustang GT - GA
> 21) Nick (sirboom) - 2016 Mustang GT PP or 2015 Dodge Durango Citadel (tentative)
> 22) Richard - 2017 Mazda 6 - NC
> 23) Jason (JI808) - 1966 Chevelle - VA
> 24) Bo (zippy) - 2018 Audi RS3(stock) - OH
> 25) Daniel (chithead) - 2014 Grand Cherokee - NC
> 26) Mike (#1BigMike) - 2013 VW Beetle - PA
> 27) Jason (jtwrace) no car but world class demo disc and golden ears
> 28) Ian (audirsfaux) - 2015 audi s4 - NH
> 29) Russell (dblevel) - 89 Toyota Pickup
> 30) Rob (Justgotone) - 2010 Nissan Armada SE
> 31) Scott (HeyWaj10) - 2012 Ford F150 SuperCrew - NC
> 32) Clint (Foghorn) - 2014 Toyota FJ Cruiser - MD
> 
> Made it official


Finally another FJ at the meet! yesssss!


----------



## CBS13WRX

bertholomey said:


> I love the idea of a drone flying over (depending on weather) taking some shots or video to post on the thread - if someone has one they are willing to bring, I’ll check with the park to see if there is an issue as Erin mentioned.


I have a Mavic Pro drone.


----------



## bertholomey

JI808 said:


> I have a GoPro quadcopter I could bring if I get to come. Been so busy I haven't had time to work on my own stuff.





CBS13WRX said:


> I have a Mavic Pro drone.


Awesome! If you all can plan on bringing them if you are able to make it - that would be fantastic. I'll contact the park to see if they have an issue (that we can't circumvent) and let you know.


----------



## Truthunter

So I just got an email from Country Inn & Suites offering 15% off for 2 night stay now through April 30th. So I called reservations @ (800) 830-5222 and explained that I want this discount applied to my current reservation. They did it 

So if you already have reservations there for 2 nights - you can get an extra 15% off!

Just call and tell them that you want the "Stay 2, Save 15%" discount applied to your current reservation.

You'll need your current reservation confirmation #


----------



## Foghorn

probillygun said:


> Finally another FJ at the meet! yesssss!


Looking forward to seeing/hearing your FJ. Tried following Thedavel’s build thread but all I could see was Photobucket third party squares.


----------



## Theslaking

Foghorn said:


> Looking forward to seeing/hearing your FJ. Tried following Thedavel’s build thread but all I could see was Photobucket third party squares.


If you look through a computer browser there is a Photobucket fix that allows you to see. I think it's in a sticky on here.


----------



## bertholomey

bertholomey said:


> Awesome! If you all can plan on bringing them if you are able to make it - that would be fantastic. I'll contact the park to see if they have an issue (that we can't circumvent) and let you know.


So...the 'official' policy of the park is 'NO DRONES!' I know.....permission vs forgiveness. I made it clear that I was only asking about right over our shelter - no where else in the park......nope, they have been asked before, and the answer was no. 

So....If we were doing our thing....and a drone happened to go up and take some pics/video....and then was stored again - it would likely be just fine. I'll let you guys decide if you want to 'risk it'.


----------



## CBS13WRX

:thumbsup:


bertholomey said:


> So...the 'official' policy of the park is 'NO DRONES!' I know.....permission vs forgiveness. I made it clear that I was only asking about right over our shelter - no where else in the park......nope, they have been asked before, and the answer was no.
> 
> So....If we were doing our thing....and a drone happened to go up and take some pics/video....and then was stored again - it would likely be just fine. I'll let you guys decide if you want to 'risk it'.


----------



## Foghorn

Theslaking said:


> If you look through a computer browser there is a Photobucket fix that allows you to see. I think it's in a sticky on here.


I appreciate the heads up; my issue is I use an iPad mostly. Google chrome didn’t work so far. I’ll try a windows laptop tomorrow. Should work that way hopefully. 

66 days till the meet


----------



## Mic10is

For those interested in aquiring points toward Finals qualification , I am working w High Output Audio in Garner,NC to host an Iasca Sqc 1x event on Sunday April 8th.
registration will start around 930am.Judging will start around 1030.

Judging will be done as efficiently as possible bc I know people need to get on the road to travel home.

More details to come as date gets closer


----------



## bertholomey

I like it - hopefully I’ll make the trip over on Sunday - I’ve only competed once in IASCA that I can remember.


----------



## Mic10is

bertholomey said:


> I like it - hopefully I’ll make the trip over on Sunday - I’ve only competed once in IASCA that I can remember.




If the iasca show doesn't bring you out, I got 2 words that may change your mind

City Barbque


----------



## Babs

Mic10is said:


> If the iasca show doesn't bring you out, I got 2 words that may change your mind
> 
> City Barbque



Hold up.. The infamous City BBQ? LOL!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## probillygun

Does City BBQ have gluten free options for Jason?


----------



## Mic10is

probillygun said:


> Does City BBQ have gluten free options for Jason?



We've been there twice. It's quite good and he always finds food to enjoy..finding a drink is actually the more difficult task...but by now I think he has it down to speed up the order process


----------



## bertholomey

Heck yeah! They have a Ginger Ale in a bottle that is killer, and their brisket is tops!


----------



## BigAl205

Nah...that conflicts with my vegan lifestyle


----------



## Mic10is

bertholomey said:


> Heck yeah! They have a Ginger Ale in a bottle that is killer, and their brisket is tops!




All hell will break loose if they're out of his new found ginger ale


----------



## bertholomey

BigAl205 said:


> Nah...that conflicts with my vegan lifestyle




I’m sorry to hear that you won’t be able to join us because of your closely held convictions.....I admire you though.......I wish I could commit to something like Veganism - as a Health-related choice and as a Conscience choice to stand against the slaughter of animals. You are an example for all of us......I can aspire to adopting this lifestyle......will need your words of encouragement for sure!


----------



## claydo

Shiiiiit.....al's probably eating a bacon sammich right now!


----------



## naiku

Now I want a bacon sandwich, with HP sauce. 

I have no bacon and no sauce.

Thanks Clay!


----------



## bertholomey

Bacon!






The new Al.....


----------



## BigAl205

claydo said:


> Shiiiiit.....al's probably sitting on a leather recliner eating a bacon sammich right now!


FIFY


----------



## BigAl205

bertholomey said:


>


That old lady cameltoe made me spit out my bacon sammich


----------



## Babs

Hold up! Prancercizing is a thing? I thought it was just a spoof. LOL!! 

What has been seen cannot become unseen. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bertholomey

BigAl205 said:


> That old lady cameltoe made me spit out my bacon sammich




Yuck! Didn’t even notice till you pointed it out......now all I see is THAT! ?


----------



## mumbles

For future reference; the use of "old lady" and "cameltoe" in the same sentence is an instant thread killer!!!!


----------



## Zippy

The addition of prancing goes straight to vomit. :-(


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chithead

mumbles said:


> For future reference; the use of "old lady" and "cameltoe" in the same sentence is an instant thread killer!!!!


If you turn up the volume, can hear the VBA from those meaty flaps.


----------



## Babs

Anyway... LOL

Who’s ready? Who’s building? Who’s done and just tuning? My goal is power up w/ no fires and successful function of all three sources before the end of the weekend. 









Got a new head unit.. Ain’t it sweet!?!?  “Premium Audio System” yo! LOL









And for “essques” we have SPDIF and USB to the Helix direct..










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Notloudenuf

Where's the tape deck? I can't play my Kenny Loggins Top Gun soundtrack!!!


----------



## claydo

Lmao....tape deck......I still have nightmares over those damn cassettes.....

In ready Scott.....still gotta kill a rattle I developed at Kendal's meet, but other than that, I'm good to go. I've touched up the tonality since that gtg, but overall the Cobalt's sounding pretty nice.


----------



## chasingSQ

im still in the im allmost done swapping out components phase ,,lol , just need to install my new mid bass . and mids . going with illusion 8's instead of my esotar 650 . and finally found a set of audison thesis 3.0 for the dash . then pray then tune .


----------



## ErinH

I've still got some ground to cover but progress is being made. I've not posted anything in my build log and haven't really talked about my plans to anyone other than a couple folks at Al's meet and a few others because of the general negativity of people's posts nowadays but since we are all family here, I'll share some of my update info. 

Long story short, I'm targeting a similar system I had with the old Kef setup from a few years back but adding about 10dB in output potential. I don't necessarily need a reason... we all understand the sickness. But the new system includes going back to IB15's, using 10's up front vented externally, and some incredible mid/tweeters. Most of the gear shall probably remain nameless for a little while longer until the system is completely done. And besides that, I still have amps, IB wall, and other misc stuff to do. But the good news is that it should be done before the meet.

Pillars are finished, courtesy of Steve Cook and the fine folks at Audio X. I had a buddy CNC me some rings and press-fit rings for a grille. I handed off the rings to Cook along with the pillars and headliner material I wanted them wrapped in and they took it from there. I haven't picked them up yet but here's some pictures he sent me of the progress:










And this is the grille cover I wrapped that will press in to the pillar rings and hide the drivers. 







Farming that work out allowed me to start working on my kicks. 
Since I no longer need woofers in sealed enclosures up front, that allows me to vent externally again and cut the enclosures down to save footspace. So, I pulled my kick panel enclosures, chopped them down and filled the gaps in with USC polyurethane foam that literally dries like concrete. Still have work to do with them but I'm getting there.


----------



## ErinH

So, yea... it took me until last month but I finally got my butt in gear and am looking forward to having it done and jamming out on my way to the meet. But most importantly, I'm looking forward to seeing all you guys and meeting new folks as well. 


In other news, if you guys listen to the SQology podcast, keep an eye out in the coming week(s) for an interview with our very own Jason Bertholomey. He'll be discussing the NCSQ scene and some background about him that you all should enjoy listening to.


----------



## CBS13WRX

Babs said:


> Anyway... LOL
> 
> Who’s ready? Who’s building? Who’s done and just tuning? My goal is power up w/ no fires and successful function of all three sources before the end of the weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got a new head unit.. Ain’t it sweet!?!?  “Premium Audio System” yo! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for “essques” we have SPDIF and USB to the Helix direct..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Could have used your help today, helping me to tune with the AF UMI-1 and REW.


----------



## Babs

CBS13WRX said:


> Could have used your help today, helping me to tune with the AF UMI-1 and REW.



If I were sitting in the car now I’d still run a usb mic into the Helix and wave technique it with Helix RTA like before.. But I would get more in depth than that 45 minute tune up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## naiku

I am pretty close to being done, might set up another preset if I have time, but for a general tune might call it done. I may try and rope someone more experienced than me to give it any extra tweaks, but am fairly happy with things.

Really looking forward to the meet, at the moment I know Jason, Scott and Erin will all have what looks to be completely different tunes or entirely new setups to demo. Going to be a fun day again for sure.


----------



## CBS13WRX

Babs said:


> CBS13WRX said:
> 
> 
> 
> Could have used your help today, helping me to tune with the AF UMI-1 and REW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I were sitting in the car now I’d still run a usb mic into the Helix and wave technique it with Helix RTA like before.. But I would get more in depth than that 45 minute tune up.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro[/QUOT
> 
> I am going to that Sqology event in Clarksville tomorrow and I am trying to fine tune it.
Click to expand...


----------



## bertholomey

CBS13WRX said:


> Babs said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I were sitting in the car now I’d still run a usb mic into the Helix and wave technique it with Helix RTA like before.. But I would get more in depth than that 45 minute tune up.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro[/QUOT
> 
> I am going to that Sqology event in Clarksville tomorrow and I am trying to fine tune it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let us know how that event turns out
Click to expand...


----------



## bertholomey

I tweaked the tune today - combined some elements from a few different tunes - then made some tweaks by ear - real pleased - will get more seat time this week.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

So, my new froggy speaker setup is still in the closet. It's hard for me to not go fishing on nice days when I'm off and I refuse to pull panels when the temp is below 60ish. It's either warm-ish and iffy on rain or bluebird sky and blistering cold. I have a game changer getting installed in a couple weeks though! A 10x26 carport that will house the boat so I don't have to dick around with a cover anymore BUT can snatch it out of there and have a nice place to work on stuff. My enemy in the summer is the sun beating down on me and seems like I'm always messing around with something outside during the warmer months. The new install as well as the tuning will happen in March. Probably just have the 8x12, st-5x, gb10, gs690, and g12 installed. Some of you will think I'm nuts but I know for a fact my staging is deeper and more realistic with the Zapco amp. I guess it's just more transparent than the xdi was. Don't feel the need to complicate things with l-r rears anymore after the amp swap. We'll see if that holds true after I get the toads installed and dialed.

I think I'll save Erin's car for last. From the talk going around it's sounding like most will tap out way before the car does!


----------



## Zippy

I’m stuck in a stock system till sometime in April when Nav TV releases a Most 150 interface. My RAV4 remains as it was last time I came down. I started over from scratch with my BRZ. I used a principal I learned when painting which is “less is more”. I have it to where on Nils Lofgren - Keith Don’t Go you can locate people at the beginning applauding and cheering in the audience. I did a lot less tuning and that really amped up the detail. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Salami

Babs said:


> Who’s ready? Who’s building?



Definitely not ready!! About to get started, changing everything but the subs and midbass since the Spring meet. With some luck I will have my first attempt with a 3 way front setup and I hopefully will not be up to 2am the night before like I usually am.


----------



## Babs

Salami said:


> Definitely not ready!! About to get started, changing everything but the subs and midbass since the Spring meet. With some luck I will have my first attempt with a 3 way front setup and I hopefully will not be up to 2am the night before like I usually am.



Looking forward to seeing that. From mid placement you showed me, I think it can look stellar and likely sound equally as good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## captainobvious

I have a lot of work ahead of me. I have several drivers I'm waiting on so I can do some testing and evaluating.

I need to make a hole for this little guy:







and squeeze these little ribbons in:








Piece of cake....... ???


----------



## CBS13WRX

bertholomey said:


> CBS13WRX said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let us know how that event turns out
> 
> 
> 
> I finished in 3rd place out of 5 cars and I happy with that especially only really being my first event other than a Toys4Tots event I went to. The judge (Vinny) said I need to work on moving my bass forward and having it blend better with the front of the car. He also suggested that I raise my crossover points on my tweets and mids, which I had just lowered them from 2500 down to 1800 that day before.
Click to expand...


----------



## Theslaking

Me too!


----------



## naiku

Nice job on the 3rd place!



CBS13WRX said:


> The judge (Vinny) said I need to work on moving my bass forward and having it blend better with the front of the car.


This is something I keep struggling with, I just can't quite get it right no matter which method I try.


----------



## chasingSQ

naiku said:


> Nice job on the 3rd place!
> 
> 
> 
> This is something I keep struggling with, I just can't quite get it right no matter which method I try.


i just added a set of illusion 8's replacing my esotar 650 , lowered the x over point and gapped the sub crossover point like andy suggests , with a little eq and t/a control , the bass moved right up , i keep turning my sub off to see if its working .. lol


----------



## naiku

audirsfaux said:


> i just added a set of illusion 8's replacing my esotar 650 , lowered the x over point and gapped the sub crossover point like andy suggests , with a little eq and t/a control , the bass moved right up , i keep turning my sub off to see if its working .. lol


I need to go back and re-read some of those articles that Andy had posted, if nothing else I plan to bring my laptop with me in April and will see if I can get some help with it then.


----------



## Mullings

Lol, I haven’t been following the tread but I have similar setup as Erin’s in my 2010 civic except that I have 10tw3 in each kick panel sealed, esotar 650 and e110 in the pillars. At my job they call me choppa cuz I’ll cut up any car but I just don’t have the balls cut my kicks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Babs

CBS13WRX said:


> bertholomey said:
> 
> 
> 
> I finished in 3rd place out of 5 cars and I happy with that especially only really being my first event other than a Toys4Tots event I went to. The judge (Vinny) said I need to work on moving my bass forward and having it blend better with the front of the car. He also suggested that I raise my crossover points on my tweets and mids, which I had just lowered them from 2500 down to 1800 that day before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep just try the crossover changes the way we did it before. Raise them on tweets and mids and see how they measure and how they sound.
> 
> Bringing sub up to dash is the battle of timing, phase and levels so the sub and midbass have the same arrival time and coherence throughout the crossover bandwidth. And sub can’t be too loud or it isn’t too loud or it will pull to the back. Let the learning and reading continue. You can do it!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro
Click to expand...


----------



## chasingSQ

+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.







naiku said:


> I need to go back and re-read some of those articles that Andy had posted, if nothing else I plan to bring my laptop with me in April and will see if I can get some help with it then.



yep same here , i will have my lap top as well , with a sign saying , "will pay for proper tune "


----------



## Truthunter

Babs said:


> Who’s ready? Who’s building? Who’s done and just tuning?



Plenty to do still but I've been get'n busy ...

Stuffing doors



















Relocating Tweeters











And figuring out dash mid mounts




























Lot's more to accomplish... God willing I'll be ready for April 6th :burnout:


----------



## ErinH

Maybe we should set up a meet in March so everyone can come help finish everyone else’s car(s).


----------



## casey

Babs said:


> Anyway... LOL
> 
> Who’s ready? Who’s building? Who’s done and just tuning? My goal is power up w/ no fires and successful function of all three sources before the end of the weekend.
> [


Looks like everyone is coming out swinging! In process with the install on mine. Waiting on 2 amps to show up, waiting on new mid bass drivers(just ordered today), waiting to hear that my helix dsp with accessories has arrived from the motherland, have my sails out being worked on for widebands. Need to run wire and lay some MLV. 

Hoping to get a full day to meet up with you (Scott) to knock out a tune and give me some insight so I can do one myself. 

Excited to hang out since I missed the last spring meet. Cant beat the company and food. Looking forward to hearing everyones cars as well


----------



## Babs

ErinH said:


> Maybe we should set up a meet in March so everyone can come help finish everyone else’s car(s).



Not me. I gots tunes again. She’ll be there with bells on. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Babs

casey said:


> Looks like everyone is coming out swinging! In process with the install on mine. Waiting on 2 amps to show up, waiting on new mid bass drivers(just ordered today), waiting to hear that my helix dsp with accessories has arrived from the motherland, have my sails out being worked on for widebands. Need to run wire and lay some MLV.
> 
> 
> 
> Hoping to get a full day to meet up with you (Scott) to knock out a tune and give me some insight so I can do one myself.
> 
> 
> 
> Excited to hang out since I missed the last spring meet. Cant beat the company and food. Looking forward to hearing everyones cars as well



Pretty big like 99% chance beginning of April though I’ll be headed sure enough to China on business with the very new job. So.. I got fingers and toes crossed that doesn’t interfere and make me (I can’t even say this) miss the meet. Nooooooooooo!!!!! 

And what even makes that possibility hurt that much more is my car is up and running right now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## casey

Babs said:


> Pretty big like 99% chance beginning of April though I’ll be headed sure enough to China on business with the very new job. So.. I got fingers and toes crossed that doesn’t interfere and make me (I can’t even say this) miss the meet. Nooooooooooo!!!!!
> 
> And what even makes that possibility hurt that much more is my car is up and running right now.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


tell them you want the time off or you quit.


----------



## chasingSQ

ErinH said:


> Maybe we should set up a meet in March so everyone can come help finish everyone else’s car(s).


give me the address ! lol


----------



## BigAl205

I'll volunteer garage time.


----------



## mumbles

naiku said:


> I need to go back and re-read some of those articles that Andy had posted, if nothing else I plan to bring my laptop with me in April and will see if I can get some help with it then.


Hey Ian, thanks for mentioning Andys' articles, they are tremendously helpful!


----------



## chasingSQ

mumbles said:


> Hey Ian, thanks for mentioning Andys' articles, they are tremendously helpful!


no problem .. they have helped me shed some light on this process for sure


----------



## Notloudenuf

We have another print run of stickers to choose from.









blue, red, gray, black, white


----------



## Theslaking

Notloudenuf said:


> We have another print run of stickers to choose from.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blue, red, gray, black, white


 I'm coming just for the sticker. Never got one of those.


----------



## bertholomey

I thought there were some folks that had looked with envy in their hearts at those with these beautiful stickers.....and figured we needed to see if we could make it happen again. Unfortunately, 2 of our sources for awesome stickers moved from VA Beach to Alaska (Glenn and Carly/Andy). 

Fortunately, Kendal found a fantastic source in his area and made this happen. 

So - I was going to do a reserve method, but I think I’ll just handle it at the meet. Going to limit it at first to a couple per person - colors will be first come first serve - they will be $1 apiece. 

It will be fun to see a few more of this cool design that Kendal created on more cars


----------



## BigAl205

Jason, don't be surprised if you're out washing the BRZ and you run across an "Old Lady Cameltoe" sticker strategically placed

:laugh:


----------



## bertholomey

She is absolutely welcome to hang out on the BRZ! ?


----------



## chithead

BigAl205 said:


> Jason, don't be surprised if you're out washing the BRZ and you run across an "Old Lady Cameltoe" sticker strategically placed
> 
> :laugh:


Orrrr... we could just pitch in and get him a Beetle bonnet.










#beetle-bonnet


----------



## Theslaking

bertholomey said:


> She is absolutely welcome to hang out on the BRZ! ?


Then the Mrs. "V" might get a vendetta!


----------



## Jscoyne2

Im in Oregon and i still want those stickers..

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## naiku

Will have to try and snag a couple stickers in white! 

Barring anything major happening I am done with any tuning. Definitely going to try and grab some help with integrating my sub though, having a heck of a time getting it up front especially on lower frequencies. Overall though pretty happy with how things are sounding.


----------



## jpf150

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - North Carolina
2) Clay (claydo) - 2009 Cobalt - NC
3) Scott (Babs) - 2008 Civic Si Sedan - NC
4) Bill (probillygun) - 2012 Toyota FJ cruiser - PA
5) Ryan (Truthunter) - 2015 Camry - NY
6) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - 2017 CR-V NC
7) Jeremy (Theslaking) - 2001 Maxima - NY
8) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 2014 Grand Cherokee - AR
9) Jeff (CBS13WRX) - 2017 Volkswagen Jetta - TN
10) Ian (naiku) - 2006 Audi A4 Avant - VA
11) Mic - 2006 TSX - NC
12) Steve (Captainobvious) - 2016 Ford Transit Connect - PA
13) Erin (ErinH) - 2006 Honda Civic Sedan - AL
14) Greg (greggers) - 2014 Toyota Tundra - PA
15) Rich (Salami) - 2013 Honda Accord - NC
16) Mike (Audiophile25) - 2016 Scion IM - TN
17) Kelly (kmbkk) - 2013 Scion FRS - VA
18) Kevin (mullins) - 2010/2014 Civic - NY
19) Casey (casey) - 2006 Accord/1992 Civc
20) Eric (mumbles) - 2016 Mustang GT - GA
21) Nick (sirboom) - 2016 Mustang GT PP or 2015 Dodge Durango Citadel (tentative)
22) Richard - 2017 Mazda 6 - NC
23) Jason (JI808) - 1966 Chevelle - VA
24) Bo (zippy) - 2018 Audi RS3(stock) - OH
25) Daniel (chithead) - 2014 Grand Cherokee - NC
26) Mike (#1BigMike) - 2013 VW Beetle - PA 
27) Jason (jtwrace) no car but world class demo disc and golden ears
28) Ian (audirsfaux) - 2015 audi s4 - NH
29) Russell (dblevel) - 89 Toyota Pickup
30) Rob (Justgotone) - 2010 Nissan Armada SE
31) Scott (HeyWaj10) - 2012 Ford F150 SuperCrew - NC
32) Clint (Foghorn) - 2014 Toyota FJ Cruiser - MD
33) James (jpf150) - unsure - NC

Adding my name to the list! I hate I missed Kendal's meet back in October, but I will make sure I am at this meet. Right now that weekend is looking good but I don't know what I will be driving. The mustang has been giving me a fit with needing a bunch of work done so I think I am going to sell it. Been looking at other vehicles recently. I am sure I will not have a system in if I do buy something, but like always it will be fun to hangout! 

Jason-Thanks for hosting this again!


----------



## gw2405

Hey guys, I'm Jay, new(ish) member here. 
I met Casey last week and he mentioned I should come visit this event.
My equipment/setup is child's play compared to all of yours, but it would be great to meet some local people 
:beerchug:


----------



## chasingSQ

gw2405 said:


> Hey guys, I'm Jay, new(ish) member here.
> I met Casey last week and he mentioned I should come visit this event.
> My equipment/setup is child's play compared to all of yours, but it would be great to meet some local people
> :beerchug:


im in the same boat , im going to gain knowledge and meet some inspiring people , it should be fun !


----------



## gw2405

I should have read the first page before posting and effin' up the format 

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - North Carolina
2) Clay (claydo) - 2009 Cobalt - NC
3) Scott (Babs) - 2008 Civic Si Sedan - NC
4) Bill (probillygun) - 2012 Toyota FJ cruiser - PA
5) Ryan (Truthunter) - 2015 Camry - NY
6) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - 2017 CR-V NC
7) Jeremy (Theslaking) - 2001 Maxima - NY
8) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 2014 Grand Cherokee - AR
9) Jeff (CBS13WRX) - 2017 Volkswagen Jetta - TN
10) Ian (naiku) - 2006 Audi A4 Avant - VA
11) Mic - 2006 TSX - NC
12) Steve (Captainobvious) - 2016 Ford Transit Connect - PA
13) Erin (ErinH) - 2006 Honda Civic Sedan - AL
14) Greg (greggers) - 2014 Toyota Tundra - PA
15) Rich (Salami) - 2013 Honda Accord - NC
16) Mike (Audiophile25) - 2016 Scion IM - TN
17) Kelly (kmbkk) - 2013 Scion FRS - VA
18) Kevin (mullins) - 2010/2014 Civic - NY
19) Casey (casey) - 2006 Accord/1992 Civc
20) Eric (mumbles) - 2016 Mustang GT - GA
21) Nick (sirboom) - 2016 Mustang GT PP or 2015 Dodge Durango Citadel (tentative)
22) Richard - 2017 Mazda 6 - NC
23) Jason (JI808) - 1966 Chevelle - VA
24) Bo (zippy) - 2018 Audi RS3(stock) - OH
25) Daniel (chithead) - 2014 Grand Cherokee - NC
26) Mike (#1BigMike) - 2013 VW Beetle - PA 
27) Jason (jtwrace) no car but world class demo disc and golden ears
28) Ian (audirsfaux) - 2015 audi s4 - NH
29) Russell (dblevel) - 89 Toyota Pickup
30) Rob (Justgotone) - 2010 Nissan Armada SE
31) Scott (HeyWaj10) - 2012 Ford F150 SuperCrew - NC
32) Clint (Foghorn) - 2014 Toyota FJ Cruiser - MD
33) James (jpf150) - unsure - NC
34) Jay (gw2405) - 2005 S2000 - NC


----------



## naiku

Jason's meets are always a great time, don't worry about what kind of system you are running. No one will look down on it at all, it's one of the best things about the meet, no one will care whether you are running expensive or budget equipment.


----------



## mumbles

naiku said:


> Jason's meets are always a great time, don't worry about what kind of system you are running. No one will look down on it at all, it's one of the best things about the meet, no one will care whether you are running expensive or budget equipment.


Agreed... came to the last one in my wifes car with it's stock system just to learn and hang out!


----------



## probillygun

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - North Carolina
2) Clay (claydo) - 2009 Cobalt - NC
3) Scott (Babs) - 2008 Civic Si Sedan - NC
4) Bill (probillygun) - 2012 Toyota FJ cruiser - PA
5) Ryan (Truthunter) - 2015 Camry - NY
6) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - 2017 CR-V NC
7) Jeremy (Theslaking) - 2001 Maxima - NY
8) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 2014 Grand Cherokee - AR
9) Jeff (CBS13WRX) - 2017 Volkswagen Jetta - TN
10) Ian (naiku) - 2006 Audi A4 Avant - VA
11) Mic - 2006 TSX - NC
12) Steve (Captainobvious) - 2016 Ford Transit Connect - PA
13) Erin (ErinH) - 2006 Honda Civic Sedan - AL
14) Greg (greggers) - 2014 Toyota Tundra - PA
15) Rich (Salami) - 2013 Honda Accord - NC
16) Mike (Audiophile25) - 2016 Scion IM - TN
17) Kelly (kmbkk) - 2013 Scion FRS - VA
18) Kevin (mullins) - 2010/2014 Civic - NY
19) Casey (casey) - 2006 Accord/1992 Civc
20) Eric (mumbles) - 2016 Mustang GT - GA
21) Nick (sirboom) - 2016 Mustang GT PP or 2015 Dodge Durango Citadel (tentative)
22) Richard - 2017 Mazda 6 - NC
23) Jason (JI808) - 1966 Chevelle - VA
24) Bo (zippy) - 2018 Audi RS3(stock) - OH
25) Daniel (chithead) - 2014 Grand Cherokee - NC
26) Mike (#1BigMike) - 2013 VW Beetle - PA 
27) Jason (jtwrace) no car but world class demo disc and golden ears
28) Ian (audirsfaux) - 2015 audi s4 - NH
29) Russell (dblevel) - 89 Toyota Pickup
30) Rob (Justgotone) - 2010 Nissan Armada SE
31) Scott (HeyWaj10) - 2012 Ford F150 SuperCrew - NC
32) Clint (Foghorn) - 2014 Toyota FJ Cruiser - MD
33) James (jpf150) - unsure - NC
34) Jay (gw2405) - 2005 S2000 - NC 
35) Dave (12 Volt!) - Bad Ass 300M - PA

I'm pleased to announce "12 Volt" Dave will be in the house !


----------



## Electrodynamic

I suppose I should officially announce that I will be there. Most likely with a stock stereo since I recently aquired a new [to me] ride but I'll still be there.


----------



## mumbles

Electrodynamic said:


> I suppose I should officially announce that I will be there. Most likely with a stock stereo since I recently aquired a new [to me] ride but I'll still be there.


Another VW?


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

naiku said:


> Jason's meets are always a great time, don't worry about what kind of system you are running. No one will look down on it at all, it's one of the best things about the meet, no one will care whether you are running expensive or budget equipment.


Exactly. How everything works together as a whole is all that matters. I encourage new people to not be shy about asking for a demo and ask as many questions as possible. We're here to help.

I STILL haven't started on the froggy speaker swap. The weather here is moody as all hell right now but I knew March would be the month the install and fresh tune happened.


----------



## ErinH

slowly chipping away at mine... 











I have to admit, at one point in my life I used to really enjoy gutting my car and installing new stuff but at this point I'm just over it anymore. I won't turn this in to a rant thread, though, so ... anyway... rant off. Progress alert back on... 



I'm gonna make this my impromptu 'build log' for the moment so if you couldn't care less then go ahead and skip this. 



I have managed to cut down my kicks and gained a lot of footspace. I spent a few hours over a couple days last week working on some grilles to protect the drivers but long story short, the original idea just won't work out. So, I did what anyone who had felt frustrated with wasted time would do... I found another solution that makes my life a lot easier. LOL. I purchased a set of JL 12" grilles which will be held in place via magnets. Although, it wasn't the original idea I think it'll work out quite well. 


I also have cut the new wall for the IB wall which is gluing now. 












I picked up my new pillars from Audio X last Friday. They turned out _very _nice. I won't install them until the new wires are ran, which I started last night. 












Other than that, I've done a few other things that aren't really worth mentioning. Slowly getting there. I have about a month to get this finished. We have a vacation in mid-late March and then I've got a wedding to attend the following weekend in Chattanooga, which gives me practically no time to work on the car after vacation so my goal is to have this build completed and tuned by then. Sucker's gonna be rocking, for sure!


----------



## Locomotive Tech

I feel alot better seeing so many who have so much to do. I wish I could say I will be there, but I am going on a cruise in June and one of the prerequisites will be a rather expensive ring. 
I may be able to have a base system installed.... maybe? I definitely will have no tune, I loand my FiX and TwK to a member on here and loaned my Umik and O Scope to another member. Figured since I am not using them and both those members gave me good deals on some gear I am a little obligated.

Tore apart my trunk and and rear deck last night starting my IB install, picked up some scans too!


----------



## Babs

probillygun said:


> 35) Dave (12 Volt!) - Bad Ass 300M - PA
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pleased to announce "12 Volt" Dave will be in the house !



Awesome!!!! Man that’s great Bill!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bertholomey

Locomotive Tech said:


> I feel alot better seeing so many who have so much to do. I wish I could say I will be there, but I am going on a cruise in June and one of the prerequisites will be a rather expensive ring.
> 
> I may be able to have a base system installed.... maybe? I definitely will have no tune, I loand my FiX and TwK to a member on here and loaned my Umik and O Scope to another member. Figured since I am not using them and both those members gave me good deals on some gear I am a little obligated.
> 
> 
> 
> Tore apart my trunk and and rear deck last night starting my IB install, picked up some scans too!




Congrats Frank! That is great news!


----------



## naiku

ErinH said:


> I have to admit, at one point in my life I used to really enjoy gutting my car and installing new stuff but at this point I'm just over it anymore.


I know exactly how you feel, if I remember rightly you have a daughter as well and I am sure would much rather spend time with her than getting annoyed at pulling a car apart. I have a handful of things I need to do with my car, but as much as I used to enjoy it, now there is not enough hours in the day and things (family) that I would rather spend my time on. 

Looks like you are making good progress though, and I will be in line for a demo in April


----------



## casey

hoping the weather prediction for friday and saturday holds true so I can pull interior to run all wires/rca and put some MLV down!! Still have gear being shipped to me tomorrow and waiting for Helix products to become in stock so I can get that on its way too.


----------



## Babs

Getting ready.. One driver at a time. LOL!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mumbles

naiku said:


> I used to enjoy it, now there is not enough hours in the day and things (family) that I would rather spend my time on.


C'mon Ian, you know you love spending time chasing mice!


----------



## naiku

mumbles said:


> C'mon Ian, you know you love spending time chasing mice! <img src="http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/images/smilies/rolleyes.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Roll Eyes (Sarcastic)" class="inlineimg" />


Oh yeah, love it. Hahaha.


----------



## Locomotive Tech

bertholomey said:


> Congrats Frank! That is great news!


Thanks Jason, only took a year to hash out the pre-nupt's!


----------



## chesapeakesoja

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - North Carolina

2) Clay (claydo) - 2009 Cobalt - NC

3) Scott (Babs) - 2008 Civic Si Sedan - NC

4) Bill (probillygun) - 2012 Toyota FJ cruiser - PA

5) Ryan (Truthunter) - 2015 Camry - NY

6) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - 2017 CR-V NC

7) Jeremy (Theslaking) - 2001 Maxima - NY

8) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 2014 Grand Cherokee - AR

9) Jeff (CBS13WRX) - 2017 Volkswagen Jetta - TN

10) Ian (naiku) - 2006 Audi A4 Avant - VA

11) Mic - 2006 TSX - NC

12) Steve (Captainobvious) - 2016 Ford Transit Connect - PA

13) Erin (ErinH) - 2006 Honda Civic Sedan - AL

14) Greg (greggers) - 2014 Toyota Tundra - PA

15) Rich (Salami) - 2013 Honda Accord - NC

16) Mike (Audiophile25) - 2016 Scion IM - TN

17) Kelly (kmbkk) - 2013 Scion FRS - VA

18) Kevin (mullins) - 2010/2014 Civic - NY

19) Casey (casey) - 2006 Accord/1992 Civc

20) Eric (mumbles) - 2016 Mustang GT - GA

21) Nick (sirboom) - 2016 Mustang GT PP or 2015 Dodge Durango Citadel (tentative)

22) Richard - 2017 Mazda 6 - NC

23) Jason (JI808) - 1966 Chevelle - VA

24) Bo (zippy) - 2018 Audi RS3(stock) - OH

25) Daniel (chithead) - 2014 Grand Cherokee - NC

26) Mike (#1BigMike) - 2013 VW Beetle - PA 

27) Jason (jtwrace) no car but world class demo disc and golden ears

28) Ian (audirsfaux) - 2015 audi s4 - NH

29) Russell (dblevel) - 89 Toyota Pickup

30) Rob (Justgotone) - 2010 Nissan Armada SE

31) Scott (HeyWaj10) - 2012 Ford F150 SuperCrew - NC

32) Clint (Foghorn) - 2014 Toyota FJ Cruiser - MD

33) James (jpf150) - unsure - NC

34) Jay (gw2405) - 2005 S2000 - NC 

35) Dave (12 Volt!) - Bad Ass 300M - PA

36) Jason (chesapeakesoja) - 2017 Grand Cherokee - NC

Kind of late and I doubt I'll have anything done in the Jeep, but I'll join.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bertholomey

It will be great to have you here Jason - no worries on the Jeep - come and hang out, listen to great cars, and get ideas so it will be done by the next one!


----------



## chasingSQ

bertholomey said:


> It will be great to have you here Jason - no worries on the Jeep - come and hang out, listen to great cars, and get ideas so it will be done by the next one!


i think on this forum use of the word "done" should all ways be in qoutes ! lol


----------



## mumbles

audirsfaux said:


> i think on this forum use of the word "done" should all ways be in qoutes ! lol


and in some cases, "started" as well


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

What my ride is about to get done to it will likely make it "done". Been waiting for warmer temps in the morning so I can safely pull the door panels. I do my best work outside right after getting home from work before going to bed around noonish. I like to reserve my "weekend" for doing bigger things like fishing. It's time for me to start smelling fishy againHopefully putting the cone area of an 8" in the doors doesn't cause a lot of resonance issues. I just need them to go down to around 70 and have the impact a larger cone gives.

And THREE Grand Cherokees at this thing. That's awesome. I love the front grille on the new ones.


----------



## ErinH

audirsfaux said:


> i think on this forum use of the word "done" should all ways be in qoutes ! lol





mumbles said:


> and in some cases, "started" as well


----------



## ErinH

naiku said:


> I know exactly how you feel, if I remember rightly you have a daughter as well and I am sure would much rather spend time with her than getting annoyed at pulling a car apart. I have a handful of things I need to do with my car, but as much as I used to enjoy it, now there is not enough hours in the day and things (family) that I would rather spend my time on.


Meant to reply to this earlier but it slipped my mind after I saw it.


Yep, I have a 7yo daughter. She's a coooool kid, too. It's an internal struggle sometimes when I know I need to work on my car vs play with her. Wife works night shift on the weekends (sleeps during the day) so it's me and the little one flying solo. I don't like telling my kiddo to keep herself entertained while I completely ignore her to work on my car. I just don't like the message that sends to her. So, finding that balance with my spare time on the weekends is tough. But, now that it's warming up she can join me outside.


----------



## Babs

audirsfaux said:


> i think on this forum use of the word "done" should all ways be in qoutes ! lol



Yeah I’m “done” with my car..









When I have sharks with freakin laser beams on their head. THAT’s when I’m done.  

I haven’t torn out the dash for an extreme-class midrange install, or cut off half my door card for a glassed-in Gary Summers style enclosure, but I’m guessing one o’ them is coming. 

Gotta make sure this car is either a champion trophy car or absolutely worthless when I go to sell it. One o’ them.  LOL!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ErinH

Babs said:


> Gotta make sure this car is either a champion trophy car or absolutely worthless when I go to sell it. One o’ them.  LOL!


----------



## mumbles

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Been waiting for warmer temps in the morning so I can safely pull the door panels. I do my best work outside right after getting home from work before going to bed around noonish.


I can totally get behind the warmer temps thing, but not working on a vehicle after working a graveyard shift... I have done it, but didn't like it


----------



## mumbles

ErinH said:


> Meant to reply to this earlier but it slipped my mind after I saw it.
> 
> 
> Yep, I have a 7yo daughter. She's a coooool kid, too. It's an internal struggle sometimes when I know I need to work on my car vs play with her. Wife works night shift on the weekends (sleeps during the day) so it's me and the little one flying solo. I don't like telling my kiddo to keep herself entertained while I completely ignore her to work on my car. I just don't like the message that sends to her. So, finding that balance with my spare time on the weekends is tough. But, now that it's warming up she can join me outside.


Here is how I keep my grandson occupied...


----------



## ErinH

mumbles said:


> Here is how I keep my grandson occupied...



I hear ya! My little one helps me change oil and brake pads. 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## naiku

ErinH said:


> Wife works night shift on the weekends (sleeps during the day) so it's me and the little one flying solo. I don't like telling my kiddo to keep herself entertained while I completely ignore her to work on my car.


Very similar here, my wife works 3 evenings a week. While the 2 older boys are at the age where they can occupy themselves, the youngest is not. Usually, by the time he is settled and asleep, I can't get motivated to head to the garage. 



mumbles said:


> Here is how I keep my grandson occupied...





ErinH said:


> I hear ya! My little one helps me change oil and brake pads.


My oldest is always asking if he can help out, I try to get him involved as much as I can. It's a neat way to bond with them, as well as teaching them how to do simple maintenance on the car.


----------



## ErinH

naiku said:


> Usually, by the time he is settled and asleep, I can't get motivated to head to the garage.


Ditto. By the time my daughter goes to bed, I'm beat. 

Speaking of your youngest, before the meet send me a PM and I'll try to remember to bring him a car audio shirt I have from PAC. It's big for me but kids like baggy clothes... isn't that a trend? It was in my day. LOL




naiku said:


> My oldest is always asking if he can help out, I try to get him involved as much as I can. It's a neat way to bond with them, as well as teaching them how to do simple maintenance on the car.


Agreed. And truthfully, the first time my daughter helped me change the oil in my car I actually learned a technique from her. So, double win!


----------



## naiku

ErinH said:


> Speaking of your youngest, before the meet send me a PM and I'll try to remember to bring him a car audio shirt I have from PAC. It's big for me but kids like baggy clothes... isn't that a trend? It was in my day. LOL


Nice, he will be very happy with that. He wears the others you gave him pretty regularly so will be happy to get another. Pretty sure he had on the JL Audio shirt yesterday.




> Agreed. And truthfully, the first time my daughter helped me change the oil in my car I actually learned a technique from her. So, double win!


That's pretty awesome.


----------



## ErinH

naiku said:


> Nice, he will be very happy with that. He wears the others you gave him pretty regularly so will be happy to get another. Pretty sure he had on the JL Audio shirt yesterday.


Cool deal! The PAC shirt is brand new. Still in the plastic wrapping. No hand-me-downs this time. :laugh:


----------



## naiku

Yep, he will be pleased.

And just because I was thinking I was "done" for this meet, driving into town just now and notice tweeters and mids are not working. Looked at the amp (PDX F4) and while it's on, there is a red light on the front where it should be blue. 

The annoying thing is it was working fine at 9pm yesterday, just decided today that it did not want me to be "done"


----------



## mumbles

ErinH said:


> Agreed. And truthfully, the first time my daughter helped me change the oil in my car I actually learned a technique from her. So, double win!


That's great Erin! When that picture was taken, my grandson had just turned 3, so he was very curious and wanted to help out in the worst way. He's now 4 and is pretty proficient with basic tools... almost too proficient! Rather than helping me reach tools, now he just wants to take over... "Here Grandpa, let me show you how..." :laugh:


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

ErinH said:


> I hear ya! My little one helps me change oil and brake pads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's just too precious.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

mumbles said:


> I can totally get behind the warmer temps thing, but not working on a vehicle after working a graveyard shift... I have done it, but didn't like it


Some of my nights are easier than others. And there are those magical mornings when my brain is in "get **** done" mode. Too bad my body isn't quite as responsive as it used to be. Trick is to rip into what I'm gonna be doing without going into the house first. If I come in and put my feet up for a bit morning productivity usually doesn't happen.


----------



## Locomotive Tech

I am kinda relieved that others find it more of a chore to install/re-install/change gear than when we were younger. When I was younger it just seemed to have a fun component to ripping the entire interior out!

I wish I had one the above mentioned "helpers"!

It will be extremely difficult to have the Honda finished before the meet. I have only been able to get 5 hours a week to work on the install. I am kicking myself now for previous decisions, specifically, I tried to repurpose as much as I could from what I had "laying around". Most of the front stage speaker wire have one or more splices, (hangs head in shame). I am still in the planning phase but I have ordered tons of equipment and materials for the install, I want everything on hand in the garage before I get too deep. I made some bad decisions based on availability of material and this will not happen this go round. 

I have to admit though, I get very exited when I see a package on the front step when I get home.

P.S. In the photos below there is a complete set of Audison Connextion metal inserts, I accidentally dropped the thing when it was cold and it pretty much shattered so I salvaged the metal bits. If anyone is interested in them shoot me a PM, I have no use for them and I get sad everytime I look at them. No charge for these BTW.


----------



## Locomotive Tech

I just realized I am a wuss, I parked the honda in the garage yesterday and put the heat on in the garage this morning so that everything I touch won't be cold.


----------



## High Resolution Audio

Locomotive Tech said:


> I just realized I am a wuss, I parked the honda in the garage yesterday and put the heat on in the garage this morning so that everything I touch won't be cold.


That's smart. Comes from wisdom. Don't consider yourself a wuss.......It's called life's too short to be uncomfortable.


----------



## Locomotive Tech

Thanks Gerald! It also makes the plastic interior trim panels a little more souple


----------



## ErinH

Locomotive Tech said:


> I just realized I am a wuss, I parked the honda in the garage yesterday and put the heat on in the garage this morning so that everything I touch won't be cold.


Dude, if you're a wuss then I'm right there with you. I bought a heater a couple months ago for my garage. I've only used it a few times since then but when I have, it's been wonderful. Made working with resin and the polyurethane foam so much easier because I could keep the temp at 80 degrees and not have to worry about issues with the materials setting up properly due to the cold.


----------



## Locomotive Tech

So if I were to ask for some back up from ya'll when it comes to defending a heated garage to the "old lady" I would get some support in the realm of technical justification?


----------



## HeyWaj10

Also looking forward for the temps to get steady in the 60s - installing my HU back in January was a brutal experience....thought my fingers were gonna just snap right off.

Ain't no way I'm dealing with door panels/clips, and wire harnesses until it gets warmer.


----------



## mumbles

HeyWaj10 said:


> Also looking forward for the temps to get steady in the 60s - installing my HU back in January was a brutal experience....thought my fingers were gonna just snap right off.
> 
> Ain't no way I'm dealing with door panels/clips, and wire harnesses until it gets warmer.


Fortunately, it has been in the 60's here in GA... and no rain for a change!

[RANT_ON] Unfortunately, life intervenes again and a whole weekend goes by without getting any work done on my system  [/RANT_OFF]


----------



## chasingSQ

lol all you guys down south complaining about it being cold ......


----------



## HeyWaj10

audirsfaux said:


> lol all you guys down south complaining about it being cold ......


Hey, it gets cold down here too, dag nabbit!....just not for as long


----------



## mumbles

audirsfaux said:


> lol all you guys down south complaining about it being cold ......


Trying to empathize with locomotivetech


----------



## mumbles

HeyWaj10 said:


> Hey, it gets cold down here too, dag nabbit!....just not for as long


Yeah, what he said!


----------



## ErinH

audirsfaux said:


> lol all you guys down south complaining about it being cold ......


Psht. Same as Northerners acting like they have a clue what humidity is, right?   

Actually, it was in the teens here for a few days and didn't break 30 for a week; only doing so a couple times throughout a three week period which was enough to stifle any progress (and result in a burst pipe at the water meter which resulted in an $800 utility bill and a go-round with utility provider, but that's another story). After that, I had enough of not being able to get anything done. So a heater was ordered (240v kind which is awesome!). I knew as soon as I got it wired up, though, the temp would rise. And it did. Still, it's come in handy. Has taken the chill out of the garage enough to where I can work with materials that are very temperature sensitive (the aforementioned resin and polyurethane foam). You almost have to have a temperature regulated shop to work with some of that stuff. Otherwise it's a total cat and mouse game with the elements and doing this stuff in the winter makes it a royal pain to make any sort of progress.


----------



## ErinH

Locomotive Tech said:


> So if I were to ask for some back up from ya'll when it comes to defending a heated garage to the "old lady" I would get some support in the realm of technical justification?




YEA. Just show her this thread! Here, we can add to it...



“Also, Mrs. Locomotive Tech, Mr. Locomotive Tech needs two weeks of undisturbed install time and we all think it’s a good idea that you provide him with as much assistance as possible during the emotionally and physically challenging time. Sometimes all it takes is compassion. Most of the time it takes a 10mm socket.

Sincerely, 
Justin Bertholomey”






... Might as well swing for the fences. Lol.


----------



## naiku

OK, I am saying it....... done. 

Some experimentation quickly turned into drilling irreversible holes and somehow stumbled onto the best that I think the car has sounded. Think I might hide my laptop for the next month.


----------



## Locomotive Tech

HeyWaj10 said:


> Hey, it gets cold down here too, dag nabbit!....just not for as long


Wait a minute? I thought ya'll southern folk say "Dag Gummit"?


----------



## Locomotive Tech

ErinH said:


> Sometimes all it takes is compassion. Most of the time it takes a 10mm socket.


QUOTABLE!!!!!


Presented Mrs. Locomotive Tech (Susan), with this thread and it was well received. She understands that this is important to me. She will support me in anyway she is able.

And in typical female fashion her retort was an ominous reply, "I will support the things that make you happy, I will bring you a beer when you call from the garage, I will hold the flashlight when you ask, I will try to run all the errands on the weekends to free up some time for you. Those Zacco plifiers you want, we will work them into our budget". (pretty sure she meant the Zapco amps and DSP I have been looking at)

"But sweetie, I have things that are important to me too". "I have always wanted to go to Turks and Caicos", here, have a look at this brochure".

Dag Nabbit!!!!!!!


----------



## ErinH

naiku said:


> OK, I am saying it....... done.
> 
> Some experimentation quickly turned into drilling irreversible holes and somehow stumbled onto the best that I think the car has sounded. Think I might hide my laptop for the next month.



You can’t just say something like that and walk away! Deets, man! Deets!!!


----------



## HeyWaj10

Locomotive Tech said:


> Wait a minute? I thought ya'll southern folk say "Dag Gummit"?


Ha - well, I'm a transplant from Philly, so I don't know what the hell I'm saying half the time.


----------



## naiku

ErinH said:


> You can’t just say something like that and walk away! Deets, man! Deets!!!


OK, since you asked nicely  I had rear fill speakers mounted in the stock location in the rear doors, but the speakers are low and at the front of the door card:










Which with the seat where I drive, meant that they are sort of firing right across behind me:










They worked well there and did give a nice effect, but I am not sure that being the best position for rear fill. I had been thinking of leaving those where they are and adding 2 speakers either in the D-pillar area or somewhere further back along the side of the trunk (almost giving me side and rear speakers). But, it would mean having to get either a 3rd amp (don't want to) or a 6 channel amp. 

So, Frank sent me a pair of fireproof CDT-ES02 to tinker around with. Propped them up on the sides of the parcel cover and they made a nice improvement. Next thing I know I have the trunk panels removed, spraying the grills tan and drilling holes for them. 


























That puts them up about ear height and further back. It's hard to describe the improvement but I am really happy with how things sound. Additionally, I have finally made some inroads into getting the sub to not pull things to the back. 

I had toyed with putting them in the D-pillars, but don't think there was enough depth and was not comfortable with drilling holes through the fabric covering the pillars (I could already see the drill bit grabbing the fabric and ripping it to shreds). Ideally, I would have had them even further back, but the piece they are mounted is about the only option, the further back you go there are the rear seatbelts, then some diagonal plastic braces/rivets (joining that and the carpeted piece) and then electronics. I may look for a darker tan color to get them to match even more than they do already, but for now am happy with them. The picture makes it look like one is popped up, but the plastic slopes towards the window at a slight angle.


----------



## HeyWaj10

Naiku - would you say the effect is minor or pretty significant having the rear fill up there? You did a great job blending those in looks-wise!


----------



## Locomotive Tech

They look great Ian, better than what you eluded to earlier. It's hard to tell the color match in the pic's.


----------



## naiku

HeyWaj10 said:


> Naiku - would you say the effect is minor or pretty significant having the rear fill up there?


It's a subtle but definitely noticeable effect. It does require a good bit of tweaking levels, you have to get the level just to the point where you hear them but don't hear them so much they pull you back (hopefully that makes sense!)




Locomotive Tech said:


> They look great Ian, better than what you eluded to earlier. It's hard to tell the color match in the pic's.


Thanks, it's funny the color matches everything forward of there perfectly. For some reason, Audi decided to use darker beige on the things in the trunk!


----------



## audiophile25

I officially have the days off work. Now I need to get to work on the car to finish it up.


----------



## bertholomey

audiophile25 said:


> I officially have the days off work. Now I need to get to work on the car to finish it up.




That is really good news! You will be a welcome addition to our NCSQ family


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Looks like next week my install will happen. Guess if it's cold when I feel like pulling the panels I can run the heater for a while to heat the interior up. Pulling the door cards on a Grand Cherokee can be scary. Pull pull pull pull *MACHINE GUN FIRE!*Couple 2x4 pieces of birch ply should do it for the box. This will probably be it for this vehicle. The end of 2019 I'll be looking hard at the new Ranger that's coming out next year. Should be a hoss and still fuel efficient with the 2.3 ecobust. Either way, I'm wanting to go extended cab midsize with a camper shell to fit my personal needs. Still had to get the midsize suv itch scratched and what I have now is doing it fine.


----------



## ErinH

Hillbilly SQ said:


> This will probably be it for this vehicle.


Have you learned NOTHING in this thread?! It's never really over. 

Sheesh! 


 :laugh:


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

ErinH said:


> Have you learned NOTHING in this thread?! It's never really over.
> 
> Sheesh!
> 
> 
> :laugh:


We'll see....


----------



## ErinH

Hillbilly SQ said:


> We'll see....


I guess if I hadn't had this car for 12 years then I'd probably have had an opportunity to be 'done' with it by now. I may be bringing a new vehicle to the meet next year so this build could be my last one in this car, but I've learned my lesson. lol. So, yea, man, here's to you being done with the Jeep so you can move on to the next new toy you get and install a new system in that one. :rockon:


----------



## HeyWaj10

At this point I'm just trying to get the sub/box purchased and installed before the meet. I will have 0 budget any time soon to truly address treating the doors and back wall of the cab. There's gonna be lots o' rattles and vibrations going on for a while. Such is life, I guess.


----------



## Babs

What's this "done" stuff?!?! LOL! 
Done for this afternoon.
Done for this month even.
But done is only a temporary halting point between "yeah I'm satisfied" and "hmm I have an idea".


----------



## naiku

Babs said:


> But done is only a temporary halting point between "yeah I'm satisfied" and "hmm I have an idea".


This is a good point. But, nope, I said it before and will say it again. Done. 

At least for the next 30 days.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

As I age priorities change. Today would have been a perfect day to pull the door panels and do the extra treatments me and Erin talked about at Al's, and wouldn't have taken any time to throw the x9's and tweets in. Instead I met Dad for lunch, made a quick trip to a local pond I haven't fished in over 20 years, and went through and organized the small tackle store in my boat. Next week the "final" door install will happen NO EXCUSES!


----------



## ErinH

Hillbilly SQ said:


> As I age priorities change. Today would have been a perfect day to pull the door panels and do the extra treatments me and Erin talked about at Al's, and wouldn't have taken any time to throw the x9's and tweets in. Instead I met Dad for lunch, made a quick trip to a local pond I haven't fished in over 20 years, and went through and organized the small tackle store in my boat. Next week the "final" door install will happen NO EXCUSES!


Bingo. That's what I was talking about earlier when I was saying how I used to love installing stuff and tinkering with car audio even after Layla came along but as she's gotten older I prioritize doing stuff with her over messing with the stereo. So I put off doing any of this stuff for months. Now I'm in a mad rush to get it all together. It's about 95% complete. So I'm on track.


----------



## casey

ErinH said:


> Bingo. That's what I was talking about earlier when I was saying how I used to love installing stuff and tinkering with car audio even after Layla came along but as she's gotten older I prioritize doing stuff with her over messing with the stereo. So I put off doing any of this stuff for months. Now I'm in a mad rush to get it all together. It's about 95% complete. So I'm on track.


Hurry up so your internet fanboys can hate on whatever Mid/tweeter setup you decided on:laugh:


----------



## ErinH

casey said:


> Hurry up so your internet fanboys can hate on whatever Mid/tweeter setup you decided on:laugh:


All the more reason not to tell anyone. LOL.

I'm just gonna run my midbasses as widebands. *shrugs*


----------



## casey

probably still sound better than the people who talk crap LOL


----------



## Notloudenuf

ErinH said:


> All the more reason not to tell anyone. LOL.
> 
> I'm just gonna run my midbasses as widebands. *shrugs*


Team Rockville!!!


----------



## mumbles

audiophile25 said:


> I officially have the days off work. Now I need to get to work on the car to finish it up.


What changes have you made to your system? I thought it sounded awesome when I listened at imjustjason's GTG!


----------



## mumbles

Notloudenuf said:


> Team Rockville!!!


Probably going old skool with some Jensen Triax 6x9's in the pillars... 

Wait, did I just give away my age?


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

ErinH said:


> All the more reason not to tell anyone. LOL.
> 
> I'm just gonna run my midbasses as widebands. *shrugs*


I don't remember what they're called but my first thought when I saw them was "hmm that's weird". That's if you're still going to be running those


----------



## ErinH

Hillbilly SQ said:


> I don't remember what they're called but my first thought when I saw them was "hmm that's weird". That's if you're still going to be running those


We'll see.


----------



## casey

I got an ideer what it may be


----------



## audiophile25

mumbles said:


> audiophile25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I officially have the days off work. Now I need to get to work on the car to finish it up.
> 
> 
> 
> What changes have you made to your system? I thought it sounded awesome when I listened at imjustjason's GTG!
Click to expand...

I have rebuilt the pillars to accommodate the new Audible Physics RG 100 mids , switched the tweeters to the RG 50. Still waiting on the new amps and processor to arrive. So I have started working on the new subwoofer configuration.


----------



## mumbles

audiophile25 said:


> I have rebuilt the pillars to accommodate the new Audible Physics RG 100 mids , switched the tweeters to the RG 50. Still waiting on the new amps and processor to arrive. So I have started working on the new subwoofer configuration.


So a whole new system then? Gonna start calling you Erin Jr!


----------



## audiophile25

mumbles said:


> So a whole new system then? Gonna start calling you Erin Jr! <img src="http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/images/smilies/biggrin.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Big Grin" class="inlineimg" />


Modified is a tough class, and I didn't do as well as I wanted at finals. So something had to be done.


----------



## captainobvious

I liked the RG100 when I demo'd it Mike. I think it will make a nice addition to your system.


-Steve


----------



## Darkrider

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - North Carolina
2) Clay (claydo) - 2009 Cobalt - NC
3) Scott (Babs) - 2008 Civic Si Sedan - NC
4) Bill (probillygun) - 2012 Toyota FJ cruiser - PA
5) Ryan (Truthunter) - 2015 Camry - NY
6) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - 2017 CR-V NC
7) Jeremy (Theslaking) - 2001 Maxima - NY
8) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 2014 Grand Cherokee - AR
9) Jeff (CBS13WRX) - 2017 Volkswagen Jetta - TN
10) Ian (naiku) - 2006 Audi A4 Avant - VA
11) Mic - 2006 TSX - NC
12) Steve (Captainobvious) - 2016 Ford Transit Connect - PA
13) Erin (ErinH) - 2006 Honda Civic Sedan - AL
14) Greg (greggers) - 2014 Toyota Tundra - PA
15) Rich (Salami) - 2013 Honda Accord - NC
16) Mike (Audiophile25) - 2016 Scion IM - TN
17) Kelly (kmbkk) - 2013 Scion FRS - VA
18) Kevin (mullins) - 2010/2014 Civic - NY
19) Casey (casey) - 2006 Accord/1992 Civc
20) Eric (mumbles) - 2016 Mustang GT - GA
21) Nick (sirboom) - 2016 Mustang GT PP or 2015 Dodge Durango Citadel (tentative)
22) Richard - 2017 Mazda 6 - NC
23) Jason (JI808) - 1966 Chevelle - VA
24) Bo (zippy) - 2018 Audi RS3(stock) - OH
25) Daniel (chithead) - 2014 Grand Cherokee - NC
26) Mike (#1BigMike) - 2013 VW Beetle - PA 
27) Jason (jtwrace) no car but world class demo disc and golden ears
28) Ian (audirsfaux) - 2015 audi s4 - NH
29) Russell (dblevel) - 89 Toyota Pickup
30) Rob (Justgotone) - 2010 Nissan Armada SE
31) Scott (HeyWaj10) - 2012 Ford F150 SuperCrew - NC
32) Clint (Foghorn) - 2014 Toyota FJ Cruiser - MD
33) James (jpf150) - unsure - NC
34) Jay (gw2405) - 2005 S2000 - NC 
35) Dave (12 Volt!) - Bad Ass 300M - PA
36) Jason (chesapeakesoja) - 2017 Grand Cherokee - NC
37) Forrest (darkrider) - 2010 Camaro SS - NC

Looking forward to it. I'm pretty excited, as I think my Camaro is the best it has ever been (still has a ways to go, but I actually like it).


----------



## ErinH

^ I was wondering if you were gonna make it out. Cool!


----------



## naiku

37!!! I realize no guarantee that everyone can make it, but this is gonna be a helluva great meet.


----------



## Darkrider

ErinH said:


> ^ I was wondering if you were gonna make it out. Cool!


I’ve been feeling bad that you changed your whole car to accommodate my "I’m not listening to your car again until you put your subs back where they belong” comment I made last time I listened to it....


----------



## ErinH

Darkrider said:


> I’ve been feeling bad that you changed your whole car to accommodate my "I’m not listening to your car again until you put your subs back where they belong” comment I made last time I listened to it....


LMAO! Busted, man! You got me!!!!!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Darkrider said:


> I’ve been feeling bad that you changed your whole car to accommodate my "I’m not listening to your car again until you put your subs back where they belong” comment I made last time I listened to it....


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA:laugh:I have to be honest, I couldn't remember if the 15's were still back there when I heard it:blush:Speaking of which Erin, wasn't that supposed to be the Civic's "final" install?:surprised:


----------



## chasingSQ

Hillbilly SQ said:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA:laugh:I have to be honest, I couldn't remember if the 15's were still back there when I heard it:blush:Speaking of which Erin, wasn't that supposed to be the Civic's "final" install?:surprised:



i dont know bud seems like erin is losing it these days , he finished his new updated install and forgot to install tweeters this time ... lol cant wait to hear this car .


----------



## ErinH

Hillbilly SQ said:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA:laugh:I have to be honest, I couldn't remember if the 15's were still back there when I heard it:blush:


haha. Yea, I remember you posted in my build log (or maybe the meet thread from last year... somewhere) something about my 15's and I replied to let you know they weren't in the car when you demoed it. Which I could take as a positive or a negative. LOL.





Hillbilly SQ said:


> Speaking of which Erin, wasn't that supposed to be the Civic's "final" install?:surprised:


Exactly! 

That's why we were saying earlier that "finished" is a fallacy. :laugh:


----------



## ErinH

audirsfaux said:


> i dont know bud seems like erin is losing it these days , he finished his new updated install and forgot to install tweeters this time ... lol cant wait to hear this car .


:laugh:

now _that's_ funny. 

from one comedian to another... good one!


----------



## chasingSQ

ErinH said:


> :laugh:
> 
> now _that's_ funny.
> 
> from one comedian to another... good one!


lol , like my previous post the word "done" should be banned .

all i wanted to do this winter was swap out my amps , and i ended up changing my whole front stage , still did not put the amps in yet ... but i remembered to install my tweets . :laugh:


----------



## Mic10is

*April 8 --IASCA 1X SQC ONLY Event at High Output Audio 319 U.S. 70 East, Unit F & G, Garner, NC 27529*

Working on adding a MECA 1x as well


----------



## naiku

Damn it. I have to be home by 10am on Sunday or would try to make that as well. Hoping to try and compete a couple times this year, and ideally, with more success than my mono fail last time!! :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Truthunter

naiku said:


> Damn it. I have to be home by 10am on Sunday or would try to make that as well. Hoping to try and compete a couple times this year, and ideally, with more success than my mono fail last time!! :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


Yep, I would be attending too if I didn't have to drive 10.5hrs back home on Sunday.


----------



## naiku

Truthunter said:


> Yep, I would be attending too if I didn't have to drive 10.5hrs back home on Sunday.


Assuming you are heading down Friday? Not sure what route you are taking, but if you want to swing by here for a rest stop, either on Friday or on your way home Sunday (think it must be about halfway) just shoot me a text.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Yes this happened today as promised. Compared to the SB17nrx/neo aluminum combo I can already tell the gs690/gb10 combo is superior but it's not a fair comparison. It's literally like comparing an Equinox to a Yukon Denali. Both good for what they are but two completely different animals. Those tweeters look more like an upgraded factory option than a high end tweeter from a great small company and I like it like that! Nope, no car audio done in here! Got a new neighbor moving in and guess I better remove all doubt that I'm nucking futs by waving the little wand around my fat head:laugh:


----------



## ErinH

congrats on the new rig.


----------



## claydo

Indeed......congrats heelbeely, Hope yer loving the new drivers!


----------



## Melodic Acoustic

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - North Carolina
2) Clay (claydo) - 2009 Cobalt - NC
3) Scott (Babs) - 2008 Civic Si Sedan - NC
4) Bill (probillygun) - 2012 Toyota FJ cruiser - PA
5) Ryan (Truthunter) - 2015 Camry - NY
6) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - 2017 CR-V NC
7) Jeremy (Theslaking) - 2001 Maxima - NY
8) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 2014 Grand Cherokee - AR
9) Jeff (CBS13WRX) - 2017 Volkswagen Jetta - TN
10) Ian (naiku) - 2006 Audi A4 Avant - VA
11) Mic - 2006 TSX - NC
12) Steve (Captainobvious) - 2016 Ford Transit Connect - PA
13) Erin (ErinH) - 2006 Honda Civic Sedan - AL
14) Greg (greggers) - 2014 Toyota Tundra - PA
15) Rich (Salami) - 2013 Honda Accord - NC
16) Mike (Audiophile25) - 2016 Scion IM - TN
17) Kelly (kmbkk) - 2013 Scion FRS - VA
18) Kevin (mullins) - 2010/2014 Civic - NY
19) Casey (casey) - 2006 Accord/1992 Civc
20) Eric (mumbles) - 2016 Mustang GT - GA
21) Nick (sirboom) - 2016 Mustang GT PP or 2015 Dodge Durango Citadel (tentative)
22) Richard - 2017 Mazda 6 - NC
23) Jason (JI808) - 1966 Chevelle - VA
24) Bo (zippy) - 2018 Audi RS3(stock) - OH
25) Daniel (chithead) - 2014 Grand Cherokee - NC
26) Mike (#1BigMike) - 2013 VW Beetle - PA 
27) Jason (jtwrace) no car but world class demo disc and golden ears
28) Ian (audirsfaux) - 2015 audi s4 - NH
29) Russell (dblevel) - 89 Toyota Pickup
30) Rob (Justgotone) - 2010 Nissan Armada SE
31) Scott (HeyWaj10) - 2012 Ford F150 SuperCrew - NC
32) Clint (Foghorn) - 2014 Toyota FJ Cruiser - MD
33) James (jpf150) - unsure - NC
34) Jay (gw2405) - 2005 S2000 - NC 
35) Dave (12 Volt!) - Bad Ass 300M - PA
36) Jason (chesapeakesoja) - 2017 Grand Cherokee - NC
37) Forrest (darkrider) - 2010 Camaro SS - NC
38) Mark(Melodic Acoustic) - 2010 Porsche Panamera S - GA


----------



## chasingSQ

im getting pumped that this is only a couple weeks away ! ,


----------



## ErinH

Will be good to see you again Mark! Bring your horse!


----------



## Melodic Acoustic

ErinH said:


> Will be good to see you again Mark! Bring your horse!


I am bring 440 of a German breed with me!!

Lol


----------



## Melodic Acoustic

ErinH said:


> Will be good to see you again Mark! Bring your horse!


Dude can't wait to hear the coax of sort drivers you have. They look very interesting.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Look forward to hearing that Porsche Mark


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

L/R rta is 90% of the way there. Now time for the tonality part of itepper:


----------



## casey

shaping up to be a huge meet this time around with some cars Id definitely like to hear! I think mine is going to be ready as well


----------



## bertholomey

Getting stoked! 

I went to a small comp in Greensboro yesterday and listened to Forrest’s, Jeff’s, and Leonard’s cars. I had a great time listening and talking with these chaps for a short time. It was great to see Julius as well, but I didn’t get a chance to demo his car. 

Then today, Mic and Clay stopped by and had a fantastic time talking shop with them. I’m ready for the meet! It would be great to have the weather we had this Saturday and Sunday!


----------



## naiku

bertholomey said:


> It would be great to have the weather we had this Saturday and Sunday!


100% agree!! Was great out yesterday, tomorrow we are supposed to get anywhere from 4-12" of snow. 

I am all done with cold weather at this point. 

Are you planning on starting a list soon of needed supplies?


----------



## bertholomey

naiku said:


> Are you planning on starting a list soon of needed supplies?


YES! 

Several (including my bride) has been 'encouraging' me to start a list.....I just haven't sat down to do it, but I guess this was the nudge I needed. 

We have the small charcoal grill that we have used in the past, but we are thinking we will need another one. Instead of someone bringing one (icky in their car), I think we will purchase another one so we can have 2 going at the same time (hopefully my wife will be able to manage with some supervision if I'm not available). 

We will provide burgers / dogs.......and she has asked that we get an approximate count of what folks are going to eat. In the past we have purchased way too much so that we ensure we don't run out (because how yucky would that be.....). I'm open to suggestions - either I copy the list, and everyone puts on the list how many burgers / dogs they 'anticipate' eating.....or just assume 1 burger for everyone, and you PM me with anything more than that (if Grayson was attending, I wouldn't want everyone to see on the list that he had 3 burgers/2 dogs listed  ). 

So here are some general things that folks can copy and add their names to (and we could have more than one name next to an item). 


1) name tags -
2) chips - 
3) sodas - 
4) desserts - 
5) condiments - (I know Mic......you are excluded  ) - 
6) Burgers, Hot Dogs, Buns, flatware, table covers - Jason B

Anything special you guys make - Fun Dip, Cookies, Chile,


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

I have a good suggestion. HAND SANITIZER! I'm a fanatic when it comes to clean hands and I'm sure a lot of people attending are too...at least I hope they are! I work around the general public and haven't been sick in over 2 years if that tells you anything.

Anyway, I'll be bringing the chocolate chip oatmeal cookies. And can obviously guarantee my hands will be clean when making and packing them.

I can down two burgers. If you need to "dispose" of the rest I could eat more. Hillbilly getting skinny but still has the same capacity:laugh:Must be from all the water I drink.

Almost forgot, Greg is making the hobo beans correct? Those things were incredible.


----------



## CBS13WRX

bertholomey said:


> YES!
> 
> Several (including my bride) has been 'encouraging' me to start a list.....I just haven't sat down to do it, but I guess this was the nudge I needed.
> 
> We have the small charcoal grill that we have used in the past, but we are thinking we will need another one. Instead of someone bringing one (icky in their car), I think we will purchase another one so we can have 2 going at the same time (hopefully my wife will be able to manage with some supervision if I'm not available).
> 
> We will provide burgers / dogs.......and she has asked that we get an approximate count of what folks are going to eat. In the past we have purchased way too much so that we ensure we don't run out (because how yucky would that be.....). I'm open to suggestions - either I copy the list, and everyone puts on the list how many burgers / dogs they 'anticipate' eating.....or just assume 1 burger for everyone, and you PM me with anything more than that (if Grayson was attending, I wouldn't want everyone to see on the list that he had 3 burgers/2 dogs listed  ).
> 
> So here are some general things that folks can copy and add their names to (and we could have more than one name next to an item).
> 
> 
> 1) name tags -
> 2) chips -
> 3) sodas -
> 4) desserts -
> 5) condiments - (I know Mic......you are excluded  ) -
> 6) Burgers, Hot Dogs, Buns, flatware, table covers - Jason B
> 
> Anything special you guys make - Fun Dip, Cookies, Chile,


I am a big boy, please put me down for 2 burgers. I am also going to bring my not so famous but extremely delicious grown up chocolate chip cookies and I will bring a case of water.


----------



## captainobvious

Please copy and paste guys and then add your name and what you are bringing.
*

FOOD / BBQ LIST:

* Bertholomey- Burgers, Hot Dogs, Buns, flatware, table covers
Hillbilly-Chocolate Chip Oatmeal cookies
CBS13WRX- Chocolate chip cookies, case of water
Captainobvious- Plates/Cups/Napkins/Plasticware (forks, spoons, knives)


----------



## chasingSQ

not sure if bringing any food is a good idea for me , driving from NH . lol 
but if anyone Vapes, i own a juice company and can bring enough vape juice to 
cloud out the whole town ..

id be happy to stop and get whatever needs getting though.


----------



## Mic10is

bertholomey said:


> YES!
> 
> Several (including my bride) has been 'encouraging' me to start a list.....I just haven't sat down to do it, but I guess this was the nudge I needed.
> 
> We have the small charcoal grill that we have used in the past, but we are thinking we will need another one. Instead of someone bringing one (icky in their car), I think we will purchase another one so we can have 2 going at the same time (hopefully my wife will be able to manage with some supervision if I'm not available).
> 
> We will provide burgers / dogs.......and she has asked that we get an approximate count of what folks are going to eat. In the past we have purchased way too much so that we ensure we don't run out (because how yucky would that be.....). I'm open to suggestions - either I copy the list, and everyone puts on the list how many burgers / dogs they 'anticipate' eating.....or just assume 1 burger for everyone, and you PM me with anything more than that (if Grayson was attending, I wouldn't want everyone to see on the list that he had 3 burgers/2 dogs listed  ).
> 
> So here are some general things that folks can copy and add their names to (and we could have more than one name next to an item).
> 
> 
> 1) name tags -
> 2) chips -
> 3) sodas -
> 4) desserts -
> 5) condiments - (I know Mic......you are excluded  ) -
> 6) Burgers, Hot Dogs, Buns, flatware, table covers - Jason B
> 
> Anything special you guys make - Fun Dip, Cookies, Chile,



thanks man, like I said...been married 20yrs and wife got fixed so I dont use condiments anymore

I can bring Sweet Tea or a Soda alternative.


----------



## Truthunter

*FOOD / BBQ LIST:

* Bertholomey- Burgers, Hot Dogs, Buns, flatware, table covers
Hillbilly-Chocolate Chip Oatmeal cookies
CBS13WRX- Chocolate chip cookies, case of water
Captainobvious- Plates/Cups/Napkins/Plasticware (forks, spoons, knives)
Truthunter - Bags of chips (different varieties/types), Mayo (cause I can't eat a burger without it)


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Anyone have a line on some good ghost pepper cheese? Yes I'm serious. It's something that if you've never tried but like hot stuff you'll be hooked. Might see if I can find some around here. The Walmart house brand we found so far is cut with a lot what taste like Tobasco


----------



## Darkrider

audirsfaux said:


> not sure if bringing any food is a good idea for me , driving from NH . lol
> but if anyone Vapes, i own a juice company and can bring enough vape juice to
> cloud out the whole town ..
> 
> id be happy to stop and get whatever needs getting though.


You and I need to chat about vaping and juices then.  I'm a big fan of Strawberries and sweet pastries (hint hint)

*FOOD / BBQ LIST:
*
Bertholomey- Burgers, Hot Dogs, Buns, flatware, table covers
Hillbilly-Chocolate Chip Oatmeal cookies
CBS13WRX- Chocolate chip cookies, case of water
Captainobvious- Plates/Cups/Napkins/Plasticware (forks, spoons, knives)
Truthunter - Bags of chips (different varieties/types), Mayo (cause I can't eat a burger without it)
Darkrider - I can bring Soft drinks (Coke, Dr. Pepper, Diet Coke - I could do Powerade Zero as well), but someone else would need to provide a cooler and ice. I don't have room in my Camaro for a big cooler and ice


----------



## TerryGreen5986

Add in me in Jason. The gf and I will be back from Disney World on that Friday...I’ll drive up that night or Saturday morning. Looking forward to hearing all of u guys’ cars 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TerryGreen5986

Melodic Acoustic said:


> 1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - North Carolina
> 
> 2) Clay (claydo) - 2009 Cobalt - NC
> 
> 3) Scott (Babs) - 2008 Civic Si Sedan - NC
> 
> 4) Bill (probillygun) - 2012 Toyota FJ cruiser - PA
> 
> 5) Ryan (Truthunter) - 2015 Camry - NY
> 
> 6) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - 2017 CR-V NC
> 
> 7) Jeremy (Theslaking) - 2001 Maxima - NY
> 
> 8) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 2014 Grand Cherokee - AR
> 
> 9) Jeff (CBS13WRX) - 2017 Volkswagen Jetta - TN
> 
> 10) Ian (naiku) - 2006 Audi A4 Avant - VA
> 
> 11) Mic - 2006 TSX - NC
> 
> 12) Steve (Captainobvious) - 2016 Ford Transit Connect - PA
> 
> 13) Erin (ErinH) - 2006 Honda Civic Sedan - AL
> 
> 14) Greg (greggers) - 2014 Toyota Tundra - PA
> 
> 15) Rich (Salami) - 2013 Honda Accord - NC
> 
> 16) Mike (Audiophile25) - 2016 Scion IM - TN
> 
> 17) Kelly (kmbkk) - 2013 Scion FRS - VA
> 
> 18) Kevin (mullins) - 2010/2014 Civic - NY
> 
> 19) Casey (casey) - 2006 Accord/1992 Civc
> 
> 20) Eric (mumbles) - 2016 Mustang GT - GA
> 
> 21) Nick (sirboom) - 2016 Mustang GT PP or 2015 Dodge Durango Citadel (tentative)
> 
> 22) Richard - 2017 Mazda 6 - NC
> 
> 23) Jason (JI808) - 1966 Chevelle - VA
> 
> 24) Bo (zippy) - 2018 Audi RS3(stock) - OH
> 
> 25) Daniel (chithead) - 2014 Grand Cherokee - NC
> 
> 26) Mike (#1BigMike) - 2013 VW Beetle - PA
> 
> 27) Jason (jtwrace) no car but world class demo disc and golden ears
> 
> 28) Ian (audirsfaux) - 2015 audi s4 - NH
> 
> 29) Russell (dblevel) - 89 Toyota Pickup
> 
> 30) Rob (Justgotone) - 2010 Nissan Armada SE
> 
> 31) Scott (HeyWaj10) - 2012 Ford F150 SuperCrew - NC
> 
> 32) Clint (Foghorn) - 2014 Toyota FJ Cruiser - MD
> 
> 33) James (jpf150) - unsure - NC
> 
> 34) Jay (gw2405) - 2005 S2000 - NC
> 
> 35) Dave (12 Volt!) - Bad Ass 300M - PA
> 
> 36) Jason (chesapeakesoja) - 2017 Grand Cherokee - NC
> 
> 37) Forrest (darkrider) - 2010 Camaro SS - NC
> 
> 38) Mark(Melodic Acoustic) - 2010 Porsche Panamera S - GA


1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - North Carolina

2) Clay (claydo) - 2009 Cobalt - NC

3) Scott (Babs) - 2008 Civic Si Sedan - NC

4) Bill (probillygun) - 2012 Toyota FJ cruiser - PA

5) Ryan (Truthunter) - 2015 Camry - NY

6) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - 2017 CR-V NC

7) Jeremy (Theslaking) - 2001 Maxima - NY

8) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 2014 Grand Cherokee - AR

9) Jeff (CBS13WRX) - 2017 Volkswagen Jetta - TN

10) Ian (naiku) - 2006 Audi A4 Avant - VA

11) Mic - 2006 TSX - NC

12) Steve (Captainobvious) - 2016 Ford Transit Connect - PA

13) Erin (ErinH) - 2006 Honda Civic Sedan - AL

14) Greg (greggers) - 2014 Toyota Tundra - PA

15) Rich (Salami) - 2013 Honda Accord - NC

16) Mike (Audiophile25) - 2016 Scion IM - TN

17) Kelly (kmbkk) - 2013 Scion FRS - VA

18) Kevin (mullins) - 2010/2014 Civic - NY

19) Casey (casey) - 2006 Accord/1992 Civc

20) Eric (mumbles) - 2016 Mustang GT - GA

21) Nick (sirboom) - 2016 Mustang GT PP or 2015 Dodge Durango Citadel (tentative)

22) Richard - 2017 Mazda 6 - NC

23) Jason (JI808) - 1966 Chevelle - VA

24) Bo (zippy) - 2018 Audi RS3(stock) - OH

25) Daniel (chithead) - 2014 Grand Cherokee - NC

26) Mike (#1BigMike) - 2013 VW Beetle - PA 

27) Jason (jtwrace) no car but world class demo disc and golden ears

28) Ian (audirsfaux) - 2015 audi s4 - NH

29) Russell (dblevel) - 89 Toyota Pickup

30) Rob (Justgotone) - 2010 Nissan Armada SE

31) Scott (HeyWaj10) - 2012 Ford F150 SuperCrew - NC

32) Clint (Foghorn) - 2014 Toyota FJ Cruiser - MD

33) James (jpf150) - unsure - NC

34) Jay (gw2405) - 2005 S2000 - NC 

35) Dave (12 Volt!) - Bad Ass 300M - PA

36) Jason (chesapeakesoja) - 2017 Grand Cherokee - NC

37) Forrest (darkrider) - 2010 Camaro SS - NC

38) Mark(Melodic Acoustic) - 2010 Porsche Panamera S - GA
39) Terrance (Terrygreen5986) - 2006 Honda Accord - VA






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chasingSQ

Darkrider said:


> You and I need to chat about vaping and juices then.  I'm a big fan of Strawberries and sweet pastries (hint hint)
> 
> no worries bud i have you covered !


----------



## bertholomey

Will be great to see you Terrance! 

*FOOD / BBQ LIST:*

*Bertholomey *- Burgers, Hot Dogs, Buns, table covers, Big Cooler / Ice

*Hillbilly* -Chocolate Chip Oatmeal cookies, 55 Gallon Container of Hand Sanitizer

*CBS13WRX* - Chocolate chip cookies, case of water

*Captainobvious *- Plates/Cups/Napkins/Plasticware (forks, spoons, knives)

*Truthunter *- Bags of chips (different varieties/types), Mayo (cause I can't eat a burger without it)

*Darkrider *- I can bring Soft drinks (Coke, Dr. Pepper, Diet Coke - I could do Powerade Zero as well)

*Mic10is* - Sweet Tea!

*audirsfaux* -Vapes!


----------



## ErinH

TerryGreen5986 said:


> Add in me in Jason. The gf and I will be back from Disney World on that Friday...I’ll drive up that night or Saturday morning. Looking forward to hearing all of u guys’ cars
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



You won’t be alone in Disney fans. I’m here now. Mic and Forrest are also Disney nuts.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

bertholomey said:


> *Hillbilly* -Chocolate Chip Oatmeal cookies, 55 Gallon Container of Hand Sanitizer


Haha I'd have to bring the trailer to haul a 55 gallon drum of anything, lol. Will bring a big one though.


----------



## jnorman5

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - North Carolina
2) Clay (claydo) - 2009 Cobalt - NC
3) Scott (Babs) - 2008 Civic Si Sedan - NC
4) Bill (probillygun) - 2012 Toyota FJ cruiser - PA
5) Ryan (Truthunter) - 2015 Camry - NY
6) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - 2017 CR-V NC
7) Jeremy (Theslaking) - 2001 Maxima - NY
8) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 2014 Grand Cherokee - AR
9) Jeff (CBS13WRX) - 2017 Volkswagen Jetta - TN
10) Ian (naiku) - 2006 Audi A4 Avant - VA
11) Mic - 2006 TSX - NC
12) Steve (Captainobvious) - 2016 Ford Transit Connect - PA
13) Erin (ErinH) - 2006 Honda Civic Sedan - AL
14) Greg (greggers) - 2014 Toyota Tundra - PA
15) Rich (Salami) - 2013 Honda Accord - NC
16) Mike (Audiophile25) - 2016 Scion IM - TN
17) Kelly (kmbkk) - 2013 Scion FRS - VA
18) Kevin (mullins) - 2010/2014 Civic - NY
19) Casey (casey) - 2006 Accord/1992 Civc
20) Eric (mumbles) - 2016 Mustang GT - GA
21) Nick (sirboom) - 2016 Mustang GT PP or 2015 Dodge Durango Citadel (tentative)
22) Richard - 2017 Mazda 6 - NC
23) Jason (JI808) - 1966 Chevelle - VA
24) Bo (zippy) - 2018 Audi RS3(stock) - OH
25) Daniel (chithead) - 2014 Grand Cherokee - NC
26) Mike (#1BigMike) - 2013 VW Beetle - PA
27) Jason (jtwrace) no car but world class demo disc and golden ears
28) Ian (audirsfaux) - 2015 audi s4 - NH
29) Russell (dblevel) - 89 Toyota Pickup
30) Rob (Justgotone) - 2010 Nissan Armada SE
31) Scott (HeyWaj10) - 2012 Ford F150 SuperCrew - NC
32) Clint (Foghorn) - 2014 Toyota FJ Cruiser - MD
33) James (jpf150) - unsure - NC
34) Jay (gw2405) - 2005 S2000 - NC 
35) Dave (12 Volt!) - Bad Ass 300M - PA
36) Jason (chesapeakesoja) - 2017 Grand Cherokee - NC
37) Forrest (darkrider) - 2010 Camaro SS - NC
38) Mark(Melodic Acoustic) - 2010 Porsche Panamera S - GA
39) Terrance (Terrygreen5986) - 2006 Honda Accord - VA
40) John (jnorman5) - 2012 Nissan 370Z - WV


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

FORTY! Now let's shoot for 100% attendance


----------



## Babs

Hillbilly SQ said:


> FORTY! Now let's shoot for 100% attendance



Still looking like a really darn good chance I’ll be headed to China that weekend. I had hoped it would get pushed out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Locomotive Tech

Babs said:


> Still looking like a really darn good chance I’ll be headed to China that weekend. I had hoped it would get pushed out.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


A little off topic but a word of advice, I worked in Beijing for a few years, my company designed the railroad, Linear induction propulsion, really cool stuff. "They" reversed engineered all of the thechnology and basically sold it here in the US for a third of the cost and half the reliability. 

In a bid meeting, they had a hacker in the conference room unbeknownst to us and leterally hacked all our computers and stole our strategy and re-tooled their strategy to align against us.

Know this, the data on your phone or PD is not safe regardless of your security protocols. "Off" doesn't mean secure, once you land in China, someone is attempting to hack your gear......they get paid to do it!


----------



## bertholomey

Locomotive Tech said:


> A little off topic but a word of advice, I worked in Beijing for a few years, my company designed the railroad, Linear induction propulsion, really cool stuff. "They" reversed engineered all of the thechnology and basically sold it here in the US for a third of the cost and half the reliability.
> 
> 
> 
> In a bid meeting, they had a hacker in the conference room unbeknownst to us and leterally hacked all our computers and stole our strategy and re-tooled their strategy to align against us.
> 
> 
> 
> Know this, the data on your phone or PD is not safe regardless of your security protocols. "Off" doesn't mean secure, once you land in China, someone is attempting to hack your gear......they get paid to do it!




Wow Frank! That is amazing - I had no idea it was to that level over there. That is truly scary stuff.


----------



## chasingSQ

ill bring the name tags and a few sharpies , if that has not been covered


----------



## bertholomey

*FOOD / BBQ LIST:*

*Bertholomey *- Burgers, Hot Dogs, Buns, table covers, Big Cooler / Ice

*Hillbilly* -Chocolate Chip Oatmeal cookies, 55 Gallon Container of Hand Sanitizer

*CBS13WRX* - Chocolate chip cookies, case of water

*Captainobvious *- Plates/Cups/Napkins/Plasticware (forks, spoons, knives)

*Truthunter *- Bags of chips (different varieties/types), Mayo (cause I can't eat a burger without it)

*Darkrider *- I can bring Soft drinks (Coke, Dr. Pepper, Diet Coke - I could do Powerade Zero as well)

*Mic10is* - Sweet Tea!

*audirsfaux* -Vapes! Name Tags, Sharpies


----------



## thehatedguy

I am making a push to be there, but have surgery scheduled on April the 3rd and don't know if I will be able to make it...but the car should be making some form of music this weekend.


----------



## bertholomey

thehatedguy said:


> I am making a push to be there, but have surgery scheduled on April the 3rd and don't know if I will be able to make it...but the car should be making some form of music this weekend.




Would be great to see you again Jason at one of these!


----------



## gumbeelee

I was actually planning on coming to this one but my family has scheduled my grandmothers bday that weekend. She is turning an incredible 101 years old and looks to be around for many more.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bertholomey

jnorman5 said:


> 40) John (jnorman5) - 2012 Nissan 370Z - WV



Kind of snuck by me! It will be fantastic to see you again John! I’ve got to get a good long demo in the Z!


----------



## bertholomey

gumbeelee said:


> I was actually planning on coming to this one but my family has scheduled my grandmothers bday that weekend. She is turning an incredible 101 years old and looks to be around for many more.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




That is a shame that you won’t make the meet, but I’m glad you are going to support your Grandma! I had a Great Aunt that lived to 104 - she lived on her own until she was 98 or 99.....hip broke and she fell - so she needed to go to the home - but she was a lot of fun.


----------



## Babs

Yeah wow you gotta be at that bday party for sure. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Old Lady Cameltoe

FOOD / BBQ LIST:

Bertholomey - Burgers, Hot Dogs, Buns, table covers, Big Cooler / Ice

Hillbilly -Chocolate Chip Oatmeal cookies, 55 Gallon Container of Hand Sanitizer

CBS13WRX - Chocolate chip cookies, case of water

Captainobvious - Plates/Cups/Napkins/Plasticware (forks, spoons, knives)

Truthunter - Bags of chips (different varieties/types), Mayo (cause I can't eat a burger without it)

Darkrider - I can bring Soft drinks (Coke, Dr. Pepper, Diet Coke - I could do Powerade Zero as well)

Mic10is - Sweet Tea!

audirsfaux -Vapes! Name Tags, Sharpies

Old Lady Cameltoe- Soy Milk, ShakeWeight, and some tight-fitting pants


----------



## GEM592

Old Lady Cameltoe said:


> and some tight-fitting pants


You shouldn't be advertising that so openly.


----------



## bertholomey

Old Lady Cameltoe said:


> FOOD / BBQ LIST:
> 
> 
> 
> Bertholomey - Burgers, Hot Dogs, Buns, table covers, Big Cooler / Ice
> 
> 
> 
> Hillbilly -Chocolate Chip Oatmeal cookies, 55 Gallon Container of Hand Sanitizer
> 
> 
> 
> CBS13WRX - Chocolate chip cookies, case of water
> 
> 
> 
> Captainobvious - Plates/Cups/Napkins/Plasticware (forks, spoons, knives)
> 
> 
> 
> Truthunter - Bags of chips (different varieties/types), Mayo (cause I can't eat a burger without it)
> 
> 
> 
> Darkrider - I can bring Soft drinks (Coke, Dr. Pepper, Diet Coke - I could do Powerade Zero as well)
> 
> 
> 
> Mic10is - Sweet Tea!
> 
> 
> 
> audirsfaux -Vapes! Name Tags, Sharpies
> 
> 
> 
> Old Lady Cameltoe- Soy Milk, ShakeWeight, and some tight-fitting pants




Great ......now we will have all of the ShakeWeight videos posted on here......thanks Al ?


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

I love what South Park did with the shake weight:laugh:


----------



## chasingSQ

so i hear the rumor is that to get to eat we all have to do a 10 minute , pransersize routine 
? lol


----------



## thehatedguy

I should have some sounds tonight if all goes well...wire the Helix up, connect the horns, and run remote wires to amps.

Slumming it right now with the Denon until I can get some media for my Sony GS9, three Soundigital GaNs on the whole system until I can get the Tru Class A on the horns, and a Helix DSP Pro until the APL1012 gets here and I get it figured out.

Speakers are Stevens Audio full sized NeoComp horns, JBL 2012h 10" midbasses in the floors, and an Acoustic Elegance SPB15 Apollo in my IS300.


----------



## thehatedguy

It's alive


----------



## fullergoku

so how does it sound? I thought about running the Sound Digital Gan amps with horns.


----------



## thehatedguy

Lots and lots of potential.

Have some hiss, dunno if amps, helix, or denon.

I just rough set the levels by ear and went home. Tomorrow I will check polarity, maybe rough in some T/A.


----------



## naiku

Less than 2 weeks to go! Better get a demo disc figured out.


----------



## ErinH

naiku said:


> Less than 2 weeks to go! Better get a demo disc figured out.


ahhhhh! time crunch!!!!!


----------



## naiku

ErinH said:


> ahhhhh! time crunch!!!!!


Yep. I have a few songs in mind to put together, but am not sure whether I want to dig out the CD (I really should) to make a decent copy or just grab the MP3 that I already have ripped.

Might just randomly pick a dozen songs and go from there.


----------



## ErinH

naiku said:


> Yep. I have a few songs in mind to put together, but am not sure whether I want to dig out the CD (I really should) to make a decent copy or just grab the MP3 that I already have ripped.
> 
> Might just randomly pick a dozen songs and go from there.


LOL. Man, that would be a treat. Especially since I know how vast your collection is (thanks to our talks in the past). 

I've got my selection mostly picked out. Gotta narrow it down from 40+ tracks to 17 or so now. Hopefully I'll have time to make the CDs. Will upload it as well and share a link with the people attending.


----------



## captainobvious

I'm thinking of just offering mine on usb sticks. I have a nice list going together for this one. A few tracks may be familiar, and some will not. But plenty of great stuff to really test out a system.

Edit: Of course, getting my system installed in the vehicle will be first priority :blush:


----------



## Truthunter

captainobvious said:


> Edit: Of course, getting my system installed in the vehicle will be first priority :blush:


Heh, me too :blush:

Is that IB18 in it's new home yet?


----------



## ErinH

captainobvious said:


> I'm thinking of just offering mine on usb sticks. I have a nice list going together for this one. A few tracks may be familiar, and some will not. But plenty of great stuff to really test out a system.
> 
> Edit: Of course, getting my system installed in the vehicle will be first priority :blush:


I considered that but it gets costly and you have to worry about how everybody's headunit has a specific folder structure/name that has to be folder (i.e., naming the a folder "music" or whatever and dumping the files in there and not being able to put music in the root directory)


----------



## CBS13WRX

It would be nice if there was a shareable drive where everyone could download the files and install them on their desired source before the meet. My stock unit accepts sd cards, usb, and cds. I prefer to use my sd card because I do not have to navigate sources and I can store a lot of music on one of my 256gb sd cards. I plan on bringing my laptop and moving whatever I may get onto my sd card.


----------



## ErinH

I'll probably toss mine up on Dropbox or Google Drive and just send a link to those who want it. And bring CDs to everyone else.


----------



## naiku

ErinH said:


> I'll probably toss mine up on Dropbox or Google Drive and just send a link to those who want it. And bring CDs to everyone else.


That's what I do, throw it as a zipped file on Google Drive and let people download it. I try to remember to burn a few CD's, but have managed to achieve that goal only once.

And just for you Erin.... 

Roots Manuva - Ital Visions.mp3
The White Stripes - As Ugly as I Seem.wma
Simon and Garfunkel - Bridge Over Troubled Water.mp3
Everlast - Lonely Road.mp3
The Eagles - Lyin' Eyes.mp3
Close to Me.wma
Basement Jaxx - Good Luck (feat. Lisa Kekaula).mp3
Kendrick Lamar - u.mp3
Genix - Olympus.flac
Elton John - Lady What's Tomorrow.mp3
The Beatles - A Hard Day's Night.mp3
Julie Roberts - If You Had Called Yesterday.mp3

Random list of 12. Now, do I stick with those or continue trying to hand pick some!!


----------



## chasingSQ

i vote for cd or sd cards ! lol i have no usb . or a drop box file is good as well


----------



## naiku

If anyone wants a link to mine, shoot me a PM. If I remember to will burn some CD's, but I am not promising that either A... I will remember to burn them, or B.... if I burn then that I will remember to put them in the car


----------



## Babs

captainobvious said:


> I'm thinking of just offering mine on usb sticks. I have a nice list going together for this one. A few tracks may be familiar, and some will not. But plenty of great stuff to really test out a system.
> 
> Edit: Of course, getting my system installed in the vehicle will be first priority :blush:



Not sure what I’m gonna do.. CD player is OEM ugh. So it’s microSD formatted for the Fiio or bring your own Fiio or similar with coaxial SPDIF output. Or mobile player/phone with whatever is needed to plug into a USB cable. I’ll have a collection of previous demo disks on the Fiio so should have no issues finding good fodder for demo but still. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## audiophile25

The new amps and processor have not shipped for my car yet, so I have only changed the mids and tweeters and tuned a little to accommodate. I should have plenty of demo material available to listen to. I hope have a lot of people listen to the car, and get some feedback. I am pumped to get to listen to so many cars that I haven't gotten the chance to hear over the years.


----------



## ErinH

audiophile25 said:


> The new amps and processor have not shipped for my car yet, so I have only changed the mids and tweeters and tuned a little to accommodate. I should have plenty of demo material available to listen to. I hope have a lot of people listen to the car, and get some feedback. I am pumped to get to listen to so many cars that I haven't gotten the chance to hear over the years.


Man, if I had any extra stuff I'd gladly loan it to you. But I'm glad to see you'll be able to make it anyway.


----------



## ErinH

I uploaded my meet disc last night though there's still about 5 tracks I'm going to have to strip in order for it to fit on a CD. To whomever wants the digital version, shoot me a PM and I'll send you the link.

FWIW, I go through a lot of trouble to source the best versions (master and/or mix) I can find so there’s a lot of MFSL and Audio Fidelity remasters in this collection. So if you hear a song and it sounds different than what you’re used to that is most likely why. There are also a few other “regular” tracks that I added simply because I couldn’t find a better version in time or one just doesn’t exist.

They're mostly all in Apple Lossless (ALAC format) but I think I might have a couple mp3 format tracks on there as well.


----------



## captainobvious

Truthunter said:


> Heh, me too :blush:
> 
> Is that IB18 in it's new home yet?




Not even close. Haven't even cut the hole for it yet. :blush: But that's pretty low on the list in prep for this GTG. I can always whip up a quick sealed box for a sub temporarily.


----------



## probillygun

FOOD / BBQ LIST:

Bertholomey - Burgers, Hot Dogs, Buns, table covers, Big Cooler / Ice

Hillbilly -Chocolate Chip Oatmeal cookies, 55 Gallon Container of Hand Sanitizer

CBS13WRX - Chocolate chip cookies, case of water

Captainobvious - Plates/Cups/Napkins/Plasticware (forks, spoons, knives)

Truthunter - Bags of chips (different varieties/types), Mayo (cause I can't eat a burger without it)

Darkrider - I can bring Soft drinks (Coke, Dr. Pepper, Diet Coke - I could do Powerade Zero as well)

Mic10is - Sweet Tea!

audirsfaux -Vapes! Name Tags, Sharpies

Old Lady Cameltoe- Soy Milk, ShakeWeight, and some tight-fitting pants 

probillygun - 6 pounds of Middleswarth chips, at least 40 name tags left over from last years meet

greggers - World famous Ho Bo beans


----------



## Darkrider

probillygun said:


> FOOD / BBQ LIST:
> 
> Bertholomey - Burgers, Hot Dogs, Buns, table covers, Big Cooler / Ice
> 
> Hillbilly -Chocolate Chip Oatmeal cookies, 55 Gallon Container of Hand Sanitizer
> 
> CBS13WRX - Chocolate chip cookies, case of water
> 
> Captainobvious - Plates/Cups/Napkins/Plasticware (forks, spoons, knives)
> 
> Truthunter - Bags of chips (different varieties/types), Mayo (cause I can't eat a burger without it)
> 
> Darkrider - I can bring Soft drinks (Coke, Dr. Pepper, Diet Coke - I could do Powerade Zero as well)
> 
> Mic10is - Sweet Tea!
> 
> audirsfaux -Vapes! Name Tags, Sharpies
> 
> Old Lady Cameltoe- Soy Milk, ShakeWeight, and some tight-fitting pants
> 
> probillygun - 6 pounds of Middleswarth chips, at least 40 name tags left over from last years meet
> 
> greggers - World famous Ho Bo beans


Is 5lbs. of chips going to be enough for everyone else??? :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

I'm digging into the archive for some of my demo songs. Like cd's that's been in my collection over 20 years! My stock headunit does great with .wav when it comes to lossless. As Bertholomy found out at Al's meet my headunit gets VERY confused when you try to make it play something it doesn't want to. And NO CD PLAYER. Still find it funny when people look for it and don't find it:laugh:I'll have plenty of good tracks on my demo file.


----------



## RRizz

Long way off for a weatherman, I know, But hoping the weather is good for this event..........
One station is saying 75% chance of rain, other is saying 30%.
I like the 30% better so far!


----------



## bertholomey

RRizz said:


> Long way off for a weatherman, I know, But hoping the weather is good for this event..........
> 
> One station is saying 75% chance of rain, other is saying 30%.
> 
> I like the 30% better so far!




Bitter irony - this weekend is absolutely perfect - couldn’t ask for better weather.


----------



## claydo

Aww hell, I've been sleeping on this, let me know what else we may need food wise. The time is almost upon us fellas......who's excited? Lots of cars I'm looking forward to hearing....fo sho! Here's hoping everyone makes it!


----------



## bertholomey

Looking forward to hearing some great music in some great cars!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

We've had a great time a couple times before in the rain so it won't stop the ones who are truly dedicated if it comes to that. I'll be there with the rain suit on standby just in case. Oh, the new install is just about done. Wiring is umm...a mess but safe but that's why only my eyes will see it:laugh: Just gotta tap in some binding posts, mount the sub, secure everything, and TUNE TUNE TUNE! I think the extra power of a bridged Zapco ST-4X SQ on the x9's will really open them up. Already seem to have a ton more midbass on initial test without touching anything. I think there's a potential 190rms for each. And my VERY faint and intermittent ground loop seems to have gone away for now.


----------



## bertholomey

Thanks Chris! You are right - rain makes the logistics a little more tricky - running power to the cars, eating under shelter when it was at my house - but we have a big shelter at the park, so plenty of room. 

Hard rain affect acoustics a bit, but we have never had a storm - and I prefer cool / overcast to blazing sun when I’m sitting with another dude in a car 

Just got a PM about something I wasn’t clear about before. Friday afternoon / evening - all are welcome to attend - PM me for my address because that part is at my house. 

The first cars typically have shown up anywhere from noon on depending on work schedules. I should be free by noon, so come on over and get an early start. We typically order up a mess of pizzas around 6 or so. 

Good time to get either some of the chatting started or get some of the demos checked off before Saturday.


----------



## bertholomey

I was hoping that the SQology Podcast episode about the NCSQ meets would be our before the meet, but if it is released later - give it a listen. Erin and I talked and Klif interjected when needed (keeping us in line)! Good stuff.


----------



## ErinH

Yea, me, too. Doesn't look like that'll happen, unfortunately. Bummer.


As for the rain, I'm bringing along one of those pop-up canopy things. Even if it doesn't rain, it helps to keep the sun out of the car if it's really hot. I got mine at a sporting goods store last year for only $50. Money well spent.


----------



## naiku

bertholomey said:


> Looking forward to hearing some great music in some great cars!


Same here, 1 week to go!! Hoping to find time to wash the car before next Saturday, but not sure it will happen with how busy work has been lately.


----------



## RRizz

OK, I'm down. Will bring some type of dessert stuffs

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - North Carolina
2) Clay (claydo) - 2009 Cobalt - NC
3) Scott (Babs) - 2008 Civic Si Sedan - NC
4) Bill (probillygun) - 2012 Toyota FJ cruiser - PA
5) Ryan (Truthunter) - 2015 Camry - NY
6) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - 2017 CR-V NC
7) Jeremy (Theslaking) - 2001 Maxima - NY
8) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 2014 Grand Cherokee - AR
9) Jeff (CBS13WRX) - 2017 Volkswagen Jetta - TN
10) Ian (naiku) - 2006 Audi A4 Avant - VA
11) Mic - 2006 TSX - NC
12) Steve (Captainobvious) - 2016 Ford Transit Connect - PA
13) Erin (ErinH) - 2006 Honda Civic Sedan - AL
14) Greg (greggers) - 2014 Toyota Tundra - PA
15) Rich (Salami) - 2013 Honda Accord - NC
16) Mike (Audiophile25) - 2016 Scion IM - TN
17) Kelly (kmbkk) - 2013 Scion FRS - VA
18) Kevin (mullins) - 2010/2014 Civic - NY
19) Casey (casey) - 2006 Accord/1992 Civc
20) Eric (mumbles) - 2016 Mustang GT - GA
21) Nick (sirboom) - 2016 Mustang GT PP or 2015 Dodge Durango Citadel (tentative)
22) Richard - 2017 Mazda 6 - NC
23) Jason (JI808) - 1966 Chevelle - VA
24) Bo (zippy) - 2018 Audi RS3(stock) - OH
25) Daniel (chithead) - 2014 Grand Cherokee - NC
26) Mike (#1BigMike) - 2013 VW Beetle - PA
27) Jason (jtwrace) no car but world class demo disc and golden ears
28) Ian (audirsfaux) - 2015 audi s4 - NH
29) Russell (dblevel) - 89 Toyota Pickup
30) Rob (Justgotone) - 2010 Nissan Armada SE
31) Scott (HeyWaj10) - 2012 Ford F150 SuperCrew - NC
32) Clint (Foghorn) - 2014 Toyota FJ Cruiser - MD
33) James (jpf150) - unsure - NC
34) Jay (gw2405) - 2005 S2000 - NC 
35) Dave (12 Volt!) - Bad Ass 300M - PA
36) Jason (chesapeakesoja) - 2017 Grand Cherokee - NC
37) Forrest (darkrider) - 2010 Camaro SS - NC
38) Mark(Melodic Acoustic) - 2010 Porsche Panamera S - GA
39) Terrance (Terrygreen5986) - 2006 Honda Accord - VA
40) John (jnorman5) - 2012 Nissan 370Z - WV
41) Ron (RRizz) - 2011 Nissan 370z - Pa


----------



## bertholomey

Awesome Ron! Will be great to see you!


----------



## RRizz

I didn't want to miss it, but I was holding out to make sure no snow would be flying! 
Planning on heading out of here friday afternoon, laying over in Va somewhere, and making it there early Saturday.
Monday puts me back to work after a restful 2 months off recovering from knee replacement...


----------



## jpf150

Looks like Friday will be a nice day. If I can cut out of work early that day I'll be there Friday afternoon and then book a room for the night. Been working the past few weekends so hopefully I can leave early Friday.


----------



## ErinH

naiku said:


> Same here, 1 week to go!! Hoping to find time to wash the car before next Saturday, but not sure it will happen with how busy work has been lately.


Or in my case, how many bugs I'll kill on my way there. lol


Or, if the pollen there is anything like it is here.


----------



## ErinH

I'm making some copies of my meet disc now but if anyone wants the files to store on their digital device shoot me a PM and I'll send you the link with the tracks.


----------



## naiku

RRizz said:


> Planning on heading out of here friday afternoon, laying over in Va somewhere, and making it there early Saturday.


If you are anywhere near here Friday and want to hang out for a bit, shoot me a PM. Going to take the day off work Friday as a project has moved out to May.


----------



## Babs

So I may end up at the meet without my car.. Little incompetent ineptitude on part of a simple tire swap by a local shop I’ll be glad to share with you guys but still working all that out. Either way, I’m planning to be there even without the Civic if I must to see the gang and enjoy the meet. So if that happens I’ll be freed up from demo’s to help new folks if I can and share in this crazy obsession.  Looks like the business trip is pushed out so I’ll be able to go after all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ErinH

Thumbs up for making it. Thumbs down for the a-holes at the service place.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

ErinH said:


> Or in my case, how many bugs I'll kill on my way there. lol
> 
> 
> Or, if the pollen there is anything like it is here.


My black Jeep is currently yellow and been prime target for the birds. I'll get it washed mainly for the awesome vacuums the carwash place has and it hasn't been washed in a couple months. How the outside looks will be what it is. Sorry folks:blush::laugh::surprised:


----------



## Truthunter

Babs said:


> So I may end up at the meet without my car.. Little incompetent ineptitude on part of a simple tire swap by a local shop I’ll be glad to share with you guys but still working all that out. Either way, I’m planning to be there even without the Civic if I must to see the gang and enjoy the meet. So if that happens I’ll be freed up from demo’s to help new folks if I can and share in this crazy obsession.  Looks like the business trip is pushed out so I’ll be able to go after all.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Glad you able to make it now Scott! Sorry to hear about the car... I was really looking forward to finally getting a demo


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Truthunter said:


> Glad you able to make it now Scott! Sorry to hear about the car... I was really looking forward to finally getting a demo


I'm pretty sure Scott's car pushed me over the edge into jumping on the Frog wagon


----------



## Truthunter

Hillbilly SQ said:


> I'm pretty sure Scott's car pushed me over the edge into jumping on the Frog wagon


Looks like you'll be the one pushing the frog wagon this meet. :laugh:


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Truthunter said:


> Looks like you'll be the one pushing the frog wagon this meet. :laugh:


And making them jump with Zapco. Get it..."frog zapper". And tune is getting there. Still got some bumps in the road to smooth out.


----------



## Mic10is

For those that havent seen it...

IASCA and MECA event day after The meet. Great chance for anyone wondering what competition would be like or anyone wanting to pick up a few points

Its at a great shop trying to get more in to Sound Quality and could use everyones support. More people we get the more shows they will do in the months and years to come

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...h-carolina-iasca-meca-sq-event-april-8-a.html


----------



## chasingSQ

im going to enter the show on sunday to see how i do , i haven't competed since 1998 . lol last event was the spring break nationals .. i will need some tuning help !!! lol .


----------



## Babs

Thanks guys. Yeah I’m pretty bummed about it. I’d venture to say I kinda had a watershed event on this last tune too. I think she’s sounding pretty decent after trying a different approach with tonality and the beginning EQ work. I was really anxious for feedback from the gang but ya know, eh I’ll get to demo more and help folks maybe. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Darkrider

audirsfaux said:


> im going to enter the show on sunday to see how i do , i haven't competed since 1998 . lol last event was the spring break nationals .. i will need some tuning help !!! lol .


I live maybe 10 miles from the event location and would be happy to lend my garage and tuning gear (and limited but expanding knowledge) to help you out. We could get together on Saturday evening after the meet if you like - assuming you have a hotel in the area and don't mind the drive.

I'll also be competing in both IASCA and MECA on Sunday.


----------



## Darkrider

Babs said:


> Thanks guys. Yeah I’m pretty bummed about it. I’d venture to say I kinda had a watershed event on this last tune too. I think she’s sounding pretty decent after trying a different approach with tonality and the beginning EQ work. I was really anxious for feedback from the gang but ya know, eh I’ll get to demo more and help folks maybe.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Oh just wait til I get a hold of you Babs! I just started tuning the past few months with "ROO" and would love some additional instruction.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

This is the first time in forever that I've had TOO MUCH midbass. Having the cone area of 8's in my doors is really working outNeed to do some chopping to pull some excessive "thud" out of the sound but not so much I lose that kick in the chest I'm going after. And near endless volume.


----------



## subterFUSE

I'm in, unless something unusual happens.


----------



## ErinH

subterFUSE said:


> I'm in, unless something unusual happens.


Good deal. I was wondering if you were gonna make it or not. See ya there, dude.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

I guess this is a current list...

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - North Carolina
2) Clay (claydo) - 2009 Cobalt - NC
3) Scott (Babs) - 2008 Civic Si Sedan - NC
4) Bill (probillygun) - 2012 Toyota FJ cruiser - PA
5) Ryan (Truthunter) - 2015 Camry - NY
6) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - 2017 CR-V NC
7) Jeremy (Theslaking) - 2001 Maxima - NY
8) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 2014 Grand Cherokee - AR
9) Jeff (CBS13WRX) - 2017 Volkswagen Jetta - TN
10) Ian (naiku) - 2006 Audi A4 Avant - VA
11) Mic - 2006 TSX - NC
12) Steve (Captainobvious) - 2016 Ford Transit Connect - PA
13) Erin (ErinH) - 2006 Honda Civic Sedan - AL
14) Greg (greggers) - 2014 Toyota Tundra - PA
15) Rich (Salami) - 2013 Honda Accord - NC
16) Mike (Audiophile25) - 2016 Scion IM - TN
17) Kelly (kmbkk) - 2013 Scion FRS - VA
18) Kevin (mullins) - 2010/2014 Civic - NY
19) Casey (casey) - 2006 Accord/1992 Civc
20) Eric (mumbles) - 2016 Mustang GT - GA
21) Nick (sirboom) - 2016 Mustang GT PP or 2015 Dodge Durango Citadel (tentative)
22) Richard - 2017 Mazda 6 - NC
23) Jason (JI808) - 1966 Chevelle - VA
24) Bo (zippy) - 2018 Audi RS3(stock) - OH
25) Daniel (chithead) - 2014 Grand Cherokee - NC
26) Mike (#1BigMike) - 2013 VW Beetle - PA
27) Jason (jtwrace) no car but world class demo disc and golden ears
28) Ian (audirsfaux) - 2015 audi s4 - NH
29) Russell (dblevel) - 89 Toyota Pickup
30) Rob (Justgotone) - 2010 Nissan Armada SE
31) Scott (HeyWaj10) - 2012 Ford F150 SuperCrew - NC
32) Clint (Foghorn) - 2014 Toyota FJ Cruiser - MD
33) James (jpf150) - unsure - NC
34) Jay (gw2405) - 2005 S2000 - NC 
35) Dave (12 Volt!) - Bad Ass 300M - PA
36) Jason (chesapeakesoja) - 2017 Grand Cherokee - NC
37) Forrest (darkrider) - 2010 Camaro SS - NC
38) Mark(Melodic Acoustic) - 2010 Porsche Panamera S - GA
39) Terrance (Terrygreen5986) - 2006 Honda Accord - VA
40) John (jnorman5) - 2012 Nissan 370Z - WV
41) Ron (RRizz) - 2011 Nissan 370z - Pa 
42) Jason (thehatedguy) 
43) Jon (Subterfuse)


----------



## chesapeakesoja

I'll find something to make and bring. It looks like I won't be able to get there until Saturday morning, but I'm still trying to leave work early Friday. 

Things are so far behind at this point that I'm just hoping to have things installed by the weekend. That might work out though, because I'd love some guidance tuning this build.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nightmare1

I'll be there Leonard day 98 Neon


----------



## mumbles

chesapeakesoja said:


> Things are so far behind at this point that I'm just hoping to have things installed by the weekend. That might work out though, because I'd love some guidance tuning this build.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Right there with ya! I'm hoping somebody with some Helix DSP experience can lend me a hand... maybe an ear?


----------



## Darkrider

nightmare1 said:


> I'll be there Leonard day 98 Neon


I pity anyone that misses out on a demo of the Neon.

Will be good to see ya again Leonard.

(<--Forrest with the blue Camaro)


----------



## Darkrider

Could anyone bring a cooler with ice for the soft drinks? 

I bought 3 flats of drinks Saturday (35 cans per flat) of Coke, Dr. Pepper, and Sprite. Will probably be getting a 12 pack of Diet Coke and Coke Zero.


----------



## CBS13WRX

If anyone has a MTK1, could they please bring it on Saturday?


----------



## ErinH

Darkrider said:


> Could anyone bring a cooler with ice for the soft drinks?


Channeling my inner Kelly Clarkson:
"... drinks so soft you ain't drank nothin' softeeeer ..."


which leads me to... 

"... tweeters so bright that your bass sounds softeeeer ..."


----------



## chesapeakesoja

Darkrider said:


> Could anyone bring a cooler with ice for the soft drinks?
> 
> 
> 
> I bought 3 flats of drinks Saturday (35 cans per flat) of Coke, Dr. Pepper, and Sprite. Will probably be getting a 12 pack of Diet Coke and Coke Zero.



I can bring a cooler and ice. 

What is this park's policy on harder beverages? Not thinking of making Long Island Iced Tea or anything, but a beer might be nice.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chasingSQ

mumbles said:


> Right there with ya! I'm hoping somebody with some Helix DSP experience can lend me a hand... maybe an ear?


me too , ill bring my mic , i know a lot about the helix , but not as much about tuning ..lol


----------



## SkizeR

audirsfaux said:


> me too , ill bring my mic , i know a lot about the helix , but not as much about tuning ..lol


stop by the shop on your way down


----------



## naiku

chesapeakesoja said:


> What is this park's policy on harder beverages? Not thinking of making Long Island Iced Tea or anything, but a beer might be nice.


A couple people had beer with them last year, as far as I remember there were no issues with it.


----------



## Babs

CBS13WRX said:


> If anyone has a MTK1, could they please bring it on Saturday?



The MTK1 is just an XLR Mic packaged with a tbone-mics MICPLUG USB interface. A UMIK-1 should work fine in the Helix RTA. That’s what I’ve been using. Would be interesting to see if it measures differently though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CBS13WRX

Babs said:


> The MTK1 is just an XLR Mic packaged with a tbone-mics MICPLUG USB interface. A UMIK-1 should work fine in the Helix RTA. That’s what I’ve been using. Would be interesting to see if it measures differently though.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


That is why I was hoping to find if some one had one and it could be examined. Do you want to ride down with me? If you're not taking your car.


----------



## Babs

I’m thinking a Helix specific seminar maybe? I’m no tuning genius nor as accomplished as a bunch of these guys so maintaining humility. But I’d be glad to give maybe a bit of a demo and show you guys what I know. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CBS13WRX

Well, I just bought one (MTK 1) and paid for 2nd day air, so I will bring it with me on Saturday. I will be ready for my lessons, Scott.


----------



## bertholomey

READ THIS POST!

We had a yucky weather weekend two weekends ago....wonderful weather weekend this past weekend.....and now they are 'calling for' snow and 37 degrees this coming Saturday. The forecast previously for that day according to 'Dark Sky' was 57 and light rain. 

So as it stands today:

1) I'm going with the plan of still having the meet, but be warned that driving conditions for many may not be good (and I don't need a lot of folks letting me know they can drive in the snow - groovy, but others can't or their cars can't or if there is ice....then most shouldn't). 

2) I may need to cancel or postpone (likely postpone) - Saturday the 14th is no good at the park (shelter is already taken) - could do that day at my house or do it another weekend. I don't want to move it to May because that will interfere with Ian's Virginia meet. 

I'm going to keep an eye on the weather during this week (the forecast for that Saturday changed dramatically over the last few days) and make a decision. It has been so warm that I don't believe any snow will stick to the roads.....and it isn't calling for it to snow overnight - just for a couple hours in the middle of the day - so it might just be yucky to stand around in 37 degree weather. 

From the posts that keep coming in on this thread - either you all haven't looked at the forecast, or it is not a deal breaker. Let me know if this weather thing would be a deal breaker for the majority of you.

*Regarding alcohol at the Park* - I had to state whether there would be or not, and I stated that we did not intend to. Now that Ian said there was some there at the last meet, and I was oblivious - that means that those who did imbibe did so without causing any trouble with the park or without me knowing.....so if those who do, do it like adults (and not like some of the adults that I know), then it is likely ok......I just don't like the idea of guys drinking, then driving away from the park - especially if the weather is chicken soup.......


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Weather doesn't scare me easily especially if it's likely not going to amount to anything dangerous. Rooms are booked and vacation is locked in. At least the rooms are refundable if it comes to that.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Just checked NOAA.gov and it says cool with a chance of showers but nothing about snow. Looks like perfect weather for sitting in a sealed up car to me. Not saying my source is better but I also don't have much faith in weather predictions this time of year either.


----------



## naiku

bertholomey said:


> From the posts that keep coming in on this thread - either you all haven't looked at the forecast, or it is not a deal breaker. Let me know if this weather thing would be a deal breaker for the majority of you.


The weather is being a real pain at the moment, looking on Accuweather it looks like Saturday is the only cold day down there. I don't mind being cold while at the park, for me the biggest concern is driving over a mountain covered in snow to get there. Hopefully, the weather changes between now and about Wednesday or Thursday in case anything changes and people have to cancel hotels. 



bertholomey said:


> Now that Ian said there was some there at the last meet, and I was oblivious - that means that those who did imbibe did so without causing any trouble with the park or without me knowing.....so if those who do, do it like adults (and not like some of the adults that I know), then it is likely ok......I just don't like the idea of guys drinking, then driving away from the park - especially if the weather is chicken soup.......


Just to add to this, I don't believe anyone was drinking excessively, but I agree, if the weather is going to be risky it's not worth taking the chance. Additionally, I think if you simply say "no alcohol" then I think I speak for everyone here when I say that won't be a problem.


----------



## ErinH

Thanks for the heads up, Jason. Stinks to hear that it may be bad but if it's bad enough that you need to cancel it then I understand. And if the roads are bad enough that you have to cancel that probably means my trip over the mountain between Knoxville and Asheville would be pretty rough as well. 

I totally get not wanting to host a meet with roadways being bad and a very limited number of people being able to attend. Especially considering how much you're forking over to rent the pavilion area for that day. Personally, as long as I know by Friday so I can cancel my hotel reservation then I'm good to go. 

As for a postponement/date, I'll try to make whatever I can if you need to cancel this one and have it later. 


Hopefully things with change for the better and the weather will be OK. I'd actually prefer it to be a bit cooler anyway since we will all be sitting in cars. Rather be cold outside and cool in the car than hot inside the car... I'll just bring some layers with me if needed. And some flurries are better than rain. So maybe it'll work out for the best. Crossing my fingers.


----------



## bertholomey

Depending on weather 

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - North Carolina
2) Clay (claydo) - 2009 Cobalt - NC
3) Scott (Babs) - 2008 Civic Si Sedan - NC
4) Bill (probillygun) - 2012 Toyota FJ cruiser - PA
5) Ryan (Truthunter) - 2015 Camry - NY
6) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - 2017 CR-V NC
7) Jeremy (Theslaking) - 2001 Maxima - NY
8) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 2014 Grand Cherokee - AR
9) Jeff (CBS13WRX) - 2017 Volkswagen Jetta - TN
10) Ian (naiku) - 2006 Audi A4 Avant - VA
11) Mic - 2006 TSX - NC
12) Steve (Captainobvious) - 2016 Ford Transit Connect - PA
13) Erin (ErinH) - 2006 Honda Civic Sedan - AL
14) Greg (greggers) - 2014 Toyota Tundra - PA
15) Rich (Salami) - 2013 Honda Accord - NC
16) Mike (Audiophile25) - 2016 Scion IM - TN
17) Kelly (kmbkk) - 2013 Scion FRS - VA
18) Kevin (mullins) - 2010/2014 Civic - NY
19) Casey (casey) - 2006 Accord/1992 Civc
20) Eric (mumbles) - 2016 Mustang GT - GA
21) Nick (sirboom) - 2016 Mustang GT PP or 2015 Dodge Durango Citadel (tentative)
22) Richard - 2017 Mazda 6 - NC
23) Jason (JI808) - 1966 Chevelle - VA
24) Bo (zippy) - 2018 Audi RS3(stock) - OH
25) Daniel (chithead) - 2014 Grand Cherokee - NC
26) Mike (#1BigMike) - 2013 VW Beetle - PA
27) Jason (jtwrace) no car but world class demo disc and golden ears
28) Ian (audirsfaux) - 2015 audi s4 - NH
29) Russell (dblevel) - 89 Toyota Pickup
30) Rob (Justgotone) - 2010 Nissan Armada SE
31) Scott (HeyWaj10) - 2012 Ford F150 SuperCrew - NC
32) Clint (Foghorn) - 2014 Toyota FJ Cruiser - MD
33) James (jpf150) - unsure - NC
34) Jay (gw2405) - 2005 S2000 - NC 
35) Dave (12 Volt!) - Bad Ass 300M - PA
36) Jason (chesapeakesoja) - 2017 Grand Cherokee - NC
37) Forrest (darkrider) - 2010 Camaro SS - NC
38) Mark(Melodic Acoustic) - 2010 Porsche Panamera S - GA
39) Terrance (Terrygreen5986) - 2006 Honda Accord - VA
40) John (jnorman5) - 2012 Nissan 370Z - WV
41) Ron (RRizz) - 2011 Nissan 370z - Pa 
42) Jason (thehatedguy) - Charlotte, NC
43) John (Subterfuse) - 2016 Audi S6 - Charleston, SC
44) Leonard (nightmare1) - 1998 Dodge Neon - York, PA


----------



## chasingSQ

my weather source says , snow sat and sun down there , so crappy , i was excited to come down south to get out of the same weather ! so aggravating


----------



## ErinH

bertholomey said:


> Depending on weather
> 
> 1) ...
> 44)



Dude. That's a lot of folks! We're gonna need more than nametags.


----------



## claydo

The predictions for Friday are all around 65 degrees.......so no matter the temp saturday, accumulation is not likely. My weather source still only states cold, and possible rain showers for saturday....


----------



## claydo

ErinH said:


> Dude. That's a lot of folks! We're gonna need more than nametags.



Dude, I'll bring a bugle....if you'll blow it.....Jason can officially announce everyone's arrival.......

Lmao......

If photobucket didn't suck, I'd have attached a funny meme.......


----------



## Babs

CBS13WRX said:


> That is why I was hoping to find if some one had one and it could be examined. Do you want to ride down with me? If you're not taking your car.



I appreciate that offer thank you, but no prob I’ve got a couple other vehicles (truck and bike). If weather does an about face and turns nice I might even 2-Wheel it on the bike. But truck would be cool also because I can get some ideas about a potential build. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

claydo said:


> Dude, I'll bring a bugle....if you'll blow it....


Oh boy, must...resist...open...door


----------



## ErinH

claydo said:


> Dude, I'll bring a bugle....if you'll blow it.....Jason can officially announce everyone's arrival.......
> 
> Lmao......
> 
> If photobucket didn't suck, I'd have attached a funny meme.......


I was thinking more along the lines of WWE wrestler intros. :laugh:


----------



## claydo

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Oh boy, must...resist...open...door


Heelbeely.....dude, with this crowd you think that door wasn't left cracked on purpose....lmao....

I'm a lil disappointed nobody has kicked it in yet....


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

claydo said:


> Heelbeely.....dude, with this crowd you think that door wasn't left cracked on purpose....lmao....
> 
> I'm a lil disappointed nobody has kicked it in yet....


I'll kick the door open at the meet! What would an NCSQ meet be without open doors ripe for pouncing on?:laugh:


----------



## Acceptor

Travel schedule finally got sorted out. Add one more...

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - North Carolina
2) Clay (claydo) - 2009 Cobalt - NC
3) Scott (Babs) - 2008 Civic Si Sedan - NC
4) Bill (probillygun) - 2012 Toyota FJ cruiser - PA
5) Ryan (Truthunter) - 2015 Camry - NY
6) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - 2017 CR-V NC
7) Jeremy (Theslaking) - 2001 Maxima - NY
8) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 2014 Grand Cherokee - AR
9) Jeff (CBS13WRX) - 2017 Volkswagen Jetta - TN
10) Ian (naiku) - 2006 Audi A4 Avant - VA
11) Mic - 2006 TSX - NC
12) Steve (Captainobvious) - 2016 Ford Transit Connect - PA
13) Erin (ErinH) - 2006 Honda Civic Sedan - AL
14) Greg (greggers) - 2014 Toyota Tundra - PA
15) Rich (Salami) - 2013 Honda Accord - NC
16) Mike (Audiophile25) - 2016 Scion IM - TN
17) Kelly (kmbkk) - 2013 Scion FRS - VA
18) Kevin (mullins) - 2010/2014 Civic - NY
19) Casey (casey) - 2006 Accord/1992 Civc
20) Eric (mumbles) - 2016 Mustang GT - GA
21) Nick (sirboom) - 2016 Mustang GT PP or 2015 Dodge Durango Citadel (tentative)
22) Richard - 2017 Mazda 6 - NC
23) Jason (JI808) - 1966 Chevelle - VA
24) Bo (zippy) - 2018 Audi RS3(stock) - OH
25) Daniel (chithead) - 2014 Grand Cherokee - NC
26) Mike (#1BigMike) - 2013 VW Beetle - PA
27) Jason (jtwrace) no car but world class demo disc and golden ears
28) Ian (audirsfaux) - 2015 audi s4 - NH
29) Russell (dblevel) - 89 Toyota Pickup
30) Rob (Justgotone) - 2010 Nissan Armada SE
31) Scott (HeyWaj10) - 2012 Ford F150 SuperCrew - NC
32) Clint (Foghorn) - 2014 Toyota FJ Cruiser - MD
33) James (jpf150) - unsure - NC
34) Jay (gw2405) - 2005 S2000 - NC
35) Dave (12 Volt!) - Bad Ass 300M - PA
36) Jason (chesapeakesoja) - 2017 Grand Cherokee - NC
37) Forrest (darkrider) - 2010 Camaro SS - NC
38) Mark(Melodic Acoustic) - 2010 Porsche Panamera S - GA
39) Terrance (Terrygreen5986) - 2006 Honda Accord - VA
40) John (jnorman5) - 2012 Nissan 370Z - WV
41) Ron (RRizz) - 2011 Nissan 370z - Pa
42) Jason (thehatedguy) - Charlotte, NC
43) John (Subterfuse) - 2016 Audi S6 - Charleston, SC
44) Leonard (nightmare1) - 1998 Dodge Neon - York, PA 
45) Jim (Acceptor) Greensboro, NC

The weather models do not agree at this point, but the GFS is warming up and the meteorologists I work with seem to think that trend will continue locally.


----------



## Mic10is

Here's what Jason is talking about


----------



## naiku

This is the piece that currently has me most concerned:

"Saturday Night 04/07 80% / 1.5 in
Rain mixing with and changing to snow late. Low 34F. Winds NNE at 5 to 10 mph. Chance of precip 80%. *Snow accumulating 1 to 3 inches*."

That's copied from Weather Underground, but checking Accuweather:
Day -
Snow: 0 in
Ice: 0 in
Hours of Precipitation: 6 hrs
Hours of Rain: 6 hrs
Night -
Snow: 0 in
Ice: 0 in
Hours of Precipitation: 1.5 hrs
Hours of Rain: 1.5 hrs

Weather.com also just shows rain, up to 0.5 inch. Rain will suck, but not the end of the world, the shelter at the park is pretty large and we can set up canopies. 

What stinks is that the weather looks great down there currently! Just changing Friday / Saturday.


----------



## RRizz

we all know how accurate the weathermen are, particularly this time of year, so I'll keep the hope alive until thursday....


----------



## captainobvious

I'm with you Ron. They won't have any clue about Saturday until at least Thursday. Whatever it shows Thursday is probably a much more solid "prediction" to gauge with.

I'm still planning to make the trek from PA, depending on what the weather shows Thursday. 


Looking forward to a great turnout.


----------



## chasingSQ

im coming no matter what i need this time to myself , lol


----------



## Theslaking

Do they use salt when it snows down those ways?


----------



## CBS13WRX

They will not know until Sunday morning what has happened on Saturday.


----------



## bertholomey

Theslaking said:


> Do they use salt when it snows down those ways?


They brine when it is calling for snow....unless it is raining the day before / of the snow event


----------



## Theslaking

Well my car doesn't like salt. Even the watered down/mixed kind.


----------



## mumbles

Weather be damned... Sister-In-Laws birthday is Sunday near Charlotte, so I'm coming regardless. Just hope I'm not standing alone in the (insert weather phenomenon here) at the park


----------



## Electrodynamic

I thought I chimed in earlier but I will be attending. Count me in. 

PS: I'll be brining some prototypes (non-skizr-approved, haha!). And I'll also be bringing my RF3sixty.3 in like-new condition for sale.


----------



## probillygun

I'll be there.

It would take a monumental storm to stop me and the the FJ rollin on 35s in 4HIGH


----------



## RRizz

probillygun said:


> I'll be there.
> 
> It would take a monumental storm to stop me and the the FJ rollin on 35s in 4HIGH


 You have a towbar for the 370Z ? I'll chip in $5 for gas..lol


----------



## ErinH

Y’all want a weather prediction?


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

I think the tune is ready for rocking. It's fun basically having 8's in the doorsI could probably be happy without a sub most of the time but my need of old rap/hip hop and other bass heavy music every now and then keeps the sub safely in place. What I ended up with kinda reminds me of Clay's car. Fun as all get out to listen toepper:


----------



## Salami

Does anybody have any interest in these items? I need to move them and will give better pricing for an in person transaction on Saturday. 

JBL 660 GTI set

KAXBLT tweeters

Audison VRx 1.500 and 4.300 

PM me if interested .


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

I have a brand new pair of Seas Neo Aluminum tweeters that I'd let go for $65 in person. And the set I used for a year I'll let go for free. One of them is injured with an extra ohm of resistance from playing full range by accident right before last years meet but still plays fine from what I can tell. Also have the SB17nrx woofers I ran for a year I'd let go for $40. Both seem to still play fine. Thought one of them was injured a while ago but turned out to be a strange door rattle when the temp dropped into the teens. Basically I just want to get rid of this stuff because I know I'll probably never use it again. Great drivers in their price bracket but I've had my fun with them and have moved on to try new things. PM if interested in any of it. I'll probably bring all of it to the meet just in case someone asks about any of it. Only thing I'm asking any real money for are the new pair of tweets because they're umm...NEW.


----------



## naiku

Hillbilly SQ said:


> I'll probably bring all of it to the meet just in case someone asks about any of it. Only thing I'm asking any real money for are the new pair of tweets because they're umm...NEW.


If you at least don't mind bringing the tweeters I would appreciate it, I am about 99% sure they will not fit, but maybe if I look at them in person I can try and figure out if there is a way I can get them to fit. Thanks.


----------



## chasingSQ

does anyone have any interest in a minty like new pair of sinfoni tempo 6.5's 
or a like new in box ppi phantom 1000.1 ? ill bring them down if so .


----------



## Babs

Anybody need a Civic? LOL!
Just kidding. But fell out of my chair when my Mrs explained how much braces on our eldest kid was gonna cost. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Acceptor

I feel that pain too well Scott. Braces next year for the third child. Wife texted earlier that it'll be another year of paying for the orthodontist's Porsche.


----------



## naiku

Babs said:


> Just kidding. But fell out of my chair when my Mrs explained how much braces on our eldest kid was gonna cost.


Ah yes, I remember that shock. Had the same thing last year when John got his braces. If you pay this much now.... it is only this much per month for xx months.... 

Now, of course, the middle child is going to be due braces soon as well. :laugh:


----------



## mumbles

Weather is looking so-so as of this exact moment...

90+% chance of rain between 10am and 4pm, but a balmy 53 degrees...


----------



## casey

Hopefully the weather holds out. My car is a mess but I have power and base TA/ xovers set. Hoping to get a bit further into it before Saturday


----------



## chasingSQ

how many people are planning to go to the sunday show from this group ? beside me and darkrider ?


----------



## subterFUSE

audirsfaux said:


> how many people are planning to go to the sunday show from this group ? beside me and darkrider ?




I’m doing the Sunday show in Garner.

Not going to The Vinny


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bertholomey

I’m hoping to Garner as well - may compete ?


----------



## chasingSQ

bertholomey said:


> I’m hoping to Garner as well - may compete ?


i may compete depending on feedback , lol :worried:


----------



## Electrodynamic

Unfortunately I won't be able to make it. I was really looking forward to attending but my wife's father has gone downhill big time. Hospice was called in yesterday and they gave him two to three days left to live. He has had Parkinson's for around 5 years now but these past few months his health has declined massively so yeah, only a few days now. 

I just got off the phone with Jason and he said there are 40+ people signed up with a lot of first-timers and to all of the new people that are attending please be sure to get demos. Demos demos demos. 

Have fun guys.


----------



## claydo

Damn Nick, hate to hear about your father in law.......wish you were gonna be there, but taking care of the wifey is what matters......good luck, and give her an extra hug from the guys.....


----------



## claydo

Oh....and good advice from Nick there too......be careful standing around flapping gums too much, before ya know it.....everyone will be rolling out.....talk a bit as a break between demos to let your ears cool off.....time flies at these!


----------



## audiophile25

I am going to try and listen to every car there!


----------



## claydo

audiophile25 said:


> I am going to try and listen to every car there!



Holy moley.....yer gonna be busy!! Good luck tho!

I always miss a few, when they are this huge.....more than a few....lol.


----------



## casey

Thinking I may have a bad speaker after listening a bit :worried: can hear a scratchiness in a few songs. Could be a number of things I guess but its audible and I dont think its in the track


----------



## claydo

That sucks casey......maybe you can find it by Saturday.....


----------



## casey

maybe so, only caught it a couple times so It could be a resonance from the door since the wideband is in the sail. I would think if it was popped it would sound like crap on every track.


----------



## claydo

Sounds like it's time to mute and single out the drivers!


----------



## casey

Its definitely the left wide band. Can hear it on a Fleetwood track off of one of Erins CDs so Im ruling out the recording itself


----------



## 2DEEP2

Jason (thehatedguy) is coming, so I have to come

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - North Carolina
2) Clay (claydo) - 2009 Cobalt - NC
3) Scott (Babs) - 2008 Civic Si Sedan - NC
4) Bill (probillygun) - 2012 Toyota FJ cruiser - PA
5) Ryan (Truthunter) - 2015 Camry - NY
6) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - 2017 CR-V NC
7) Jeremy (Theslaking) - 2001 Maxima - NY
8) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 2014 Grand Cherokee - AR
9) Jeff (CBS13WRX) - 2017 Volkswagen Jetta - TN
10) Ian (naiku) - 2006 Audi A4 Avant - VA
11) Mic - 2006 TSX - NC
12) Steve (Captainobvious) - 2016 Ford Transit Connect - PA
13) Erin (ErinH) - 2006 Honda Civic Sedan - AL
14) Greg (greggers) - 2014 Toyota Tundra - PA
15) Rich (Salami) - 2013 Honda Accord - NC
16) Mike (Audiophile25) - 2016 Scion IM - TN
17) Kelly (kmbkk) - 2013 Scion FRS - VA
18) Kevin (mullins) - 2010/2014 Civic - NY
19) Casey (casey) - 2006 Accord/1992 Civc
20) Eric (mumbles) - 2016 Mustang GT - GA
21) Nick (sirboom) - 2016 Mustang GT PP or 2015 Dodge Durango Citadel (tentative)
22) Richard - 2017 Mazda 6 - NC
23) Jason (JI808) - 1966 Chevelle - VA
24) Bo (zippy) - 2018 Audi RS3(stock) - OH
25) Daniel (chithead) - 2014 Grand Cherokee - NC
26) Mike (#1BigMike) - 2013 VW Beetle - PA
27) Jason (jtwrace) no car but world class demo disc and golden ears
28) Ian (audirsfaux) - 2015 audi s4 - NH
29) Russell (dblevel) - 89 Toyota Pickup
30) Rob (Justgotone) - 2010 Nissan Armada SE
31) Scott (HeyWaj10) - 2012 Ford F150 SuperCrew - NC
32) Clint (Foghorn) - 2014 Toyota FJ Cruiser - MD
33) James (jpf150) - unsure - NC
34) Jay (gw2405) - 2005 S2000 - NC
35) Dave (12 Volt!) - Bad Ass 300M - PA
36) Jason (chesapeakesoja) - 2017 Grand Cherokee - NC
37) Forrest (darkrider) - 2010 Camaro SS - NC
38) Mark(Melodic Acoustic) - 2010 Porsche Panamera S - GA
39) Terrance (Terrygreen5986) - 2006 Honda Accord - VA
40) John (jnorman5) - 2012 Nissan 370Z - WV
41) Ron (RRizz) - 2011 Nissan 370z - Pa
42) Jason (thehatedguy) - Charlotte, NC
43) John (Subterfuse) - 2016 Audi S6 - Charleston, SC
44) Leonard (nightmare1) - 1998 Dodge Neon - York, PA 
45) Jim (Acceptor) Greensboro, NC
46) Anthony Davis (2DEEP2) - not the Contour - Greenville, NC


----------



## bertholomey

Would be fantastic to see you again Anthony!


----------



## naiku

Damn weather is getting annoying, everything I look at now just shows rain in NC. Great, rain won't bother me.

But, the weather here is making life difficult. While AccuWeather shows 0.5-1" of snow Saturday, Weather Underground are now showing 8-12". I need to be home by 11am Sunday, with a small amount of snow that won't be a problem, with almost a foot I can't risk it, neither would I want to put my son at risk who is making the trip with me. 

Hoping AccuWeather is correct.


----------



## ErinH

Electrodynamic said:


> Unfortunately I won't be able to make it.


Really sorry to hear about your father-in-law, Nick. You'll be missed, man. Maybe we can catch up this summer at the Hybrid SQology show. Take care of the Mrs. Wishing you guys the best.


----------



## ErinH

casey said:


> Its definitely the left wide band. Can hear it on a Fleetwood track off of one of Erins CDs so Im ruling out the recording itself


Heh... what song? Wondering if it's the one I added distortion to so people would freak out and think their systems were on the fritz. 












:laugh:


----------



## ErinH

naiku said:


> Damn weather is getting annoying, everything I look at now just shows rain in NC. Great, rain won't bother me.
> 
> But, the weather here is making life difficult. While AccuWeather shows 0.5-1" of snow Saturday, Weather Underground are now showing 8-12". I need to be home by 11am Sunday, with a small amount of snow that won't be a problem, with almost a foot I can't risk it, neither would I want to put my son at risk who is making the trip with me.
> 
> Hoping AccuWeather is correct.


I know, right? I looked at three different apps this morning and all show different results for the meet day/location. 


BTW, make sure to PM me tomorrow night ... you can send a blank message ... to remind me to bring your son some t-shirts I put back for him.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

ErinH said:


> Heh... what song? Wondering if it's the one I added distortion to so people would freak out and think their systems were on the fritz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :laugh:


I remember you pointing out the out of phase Joe Walsh song. Like DUDE you're out of phase!:laugh:I need to trim some of the badonkadonk out of the x9's. Midbass still too hot on the very bottom


----------



## RRizz

naiku said:


> Weather Underground are now showing 8-12".


 ??????? Just looked at weather underground for greensboro. No mention of Snow in any amount. I'm seeing 63 degrees and rain. were you looking at Greensboro, Iceland? lol


----------



## bertholomey

This is what I’m seeing on Dark Sky for that area. Do what is right for you guys Ian


----------



## naiku

ErinH said:


> I know, right? I looked at three different apps this morning and all show different results for the meet day/location.


Yup, it's crazy. I can understand being a little different, but 0.5-12" of snow across apps is nuts. 



ErinH said:


> BTW, make sure to PM me tomorrow night ... you can send a blank message ... to remind me to bring your son some t-shirts I put back for him.


Will do, Thanks. 



RRizz said:


> ??????? Just looked at weather underground for greensboro. No mention of Snow in any amount. I'm seeing 63 degrees and rain. were you looking at Greensboro, Iceland? lol


Looking at the forecast for home, all well and good getting to the meet, but I also have to get home.:laugh:



bertholomey said:


> This is what I’m seeing on Dark Sky for that area. Do what is right for you guys Ian


Thanks, see 1-3" should be fine. Especially as if we get 1-3" Saturday, by the time we are heading home Sunday morning the roads should be cleared. 

Anything above 3" starts to be a problem.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

I don't see any snow sticking at all with temps above freezing. Now I'm not familiar with the mountains out that way though.


----------



## HeyWaj10

I don't think I've ever seen a more clusterf*cked weather forecast in the course of a week in my life. Every day it's something completely different!

That said, would anyone be willing to hook me up with a quick REW (or other) mic + measurement on Saturday? I just installed my HATs this week, and the tweeters definitely sound "off" and would love a good starting point to begin the tuning process.

I have 0 tuning equipment besides the 80PRS auto-tune mic.


----------



## chesapeakesoja

HeyWaj10 said:


> I don't think I've ever seen a more clusterf*cked weather forecast in the course of a week in my life. Every day it's something completely different!
> 
> 
> 
> That said, would anyone be willing to hook me up with a quick REW (or other) mic + measurement on Saturday? I just installed my HATs this week, and the tweeters definitely sound "off" and would love a good starting point to begin the tuning process.
> 
> 
> 
> I have 0 tuning equipment besides the 80PRS auto-tune mic.




That's NC weather for you. 

I might have the same need. Not only is my install way behind, but I lost my old mic in my latest move, I think. Burns me up.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## naiku

Hillbilly SQ said:


> I don't see any snow sticking at all with temps above freezing. Now I'm not familiar with the mountains out that way though.


It depends, sometimes the snow can hang around. I am hoping that the forecasts of 1-3" are accurate and that by the time I head home Sunday the roads will be fine. 



HeyWaj10 said:


> That said, would anyone be willing to hook me up with a quick REW (or other) mic + measurement on Saturday? I just installed my HATs this week, and the tweeters definitely sound "off" and would love a good starting point to begin the tuning process.





chesapeakesoja said:


> I might have the same need. Not only is my install way behind, but I lost my old mic in my latest move, I think.


I will try to remember to bring my microphone / laptop.


----------



## ErinH

I'm sure we can help you guys out with REW.


----------



## Darkrider

I'll have my Dayton Mic, Focusrite Scarlett Solo, and laptop with me. Laptop has REW, True RTA, and software for the 3Sixty.3, Helix, and Mosconi processors.


----------



## bertholomey

bertholomey said:


> *READ THIS POST!*
> 
> We had a yucky weather weekend two weekends ago....wonderful weather weekend this past weekend.....and now they are 'calling for' snow and 37 degrees this coming Saturday. The forecast previously for that day according to 'Dark Sky' was 57 and light rain.
> 
> So as it stands today:
> 
> 1) I'm going with the plan of still having the meet, but be warned that driving conditions for many may not be good (and I don't need a lot of folks letting me know they can drive in the snow - groovy, but others can't or their cars can't or if there is ice....then most shouldn't).
> 
> 2) I may need to cancel or postpone (likely postpone) - Saturday the 14th is no good at the park (shelter is already taken) - could do that day at my house or do it another weekend. I don't want to move it to May because that will interfere with Ian's Virginia meet.
> 
> I'm going to keep an eye on the weather during this week (the forecast for that Saturday changed dramatically over the last few days) and make a decision. It has been so warm that I don't believe any snow will stick to the roads.....and it isn't calling for it to snow overnight - just for a couple hours in the middle of the day - so it might just be yucky to stand around in 37 degree weather.
> 
> From the posts that keep coming in on this thread - either you all haven't looked at the forecast, or it is not a deal breaker. Let me know if this weather thing would be a deal breaker for the majority of you.
> 
> *Regarding alcohol at the Park* - I had to state whether there would be or not, and I stated that we did not intend to. Now that Ian said there was some there at the last meet, and I was oblivious - that means that those who did imbibe did so without causing any trouble with the park or without me knowing.....so if those who do, do it like adults (and not like some of the adults that I know), then it is likely ok......I just don't like the idea of guys drinking, then driving away from the park - especially if the weather is chicken soup.......


*UPDATE*

At this point (Wednesday) *I'm NOT planning to cancel the Meet. *

Whoever can make it will make it....whatever the weather does it will do......we will Improvise, Overcome, and Adapt! We have a large shelter with plenty of benches, we have lots of cars to listen to....but depending on the rain, we may not have extension cords, etc. with power - we will see. 

We will have a white board set up with announcements and a place to post questions to the group - something that you need help on, or a topic for discussion. There will be several 1st timers there, and it might be helpful to get linked up with answers. We may have a station set up for giving REW / Helix tutorials (depends on several things). 

Smokers.....you know the deal - be respectful of those who don't smoke - police up you butts! Let us leave this little part of the park like we found it or maybe even a little better. 

*For Sunday*

We will see what this crazy weather does, but my app is showing a cold morning for Sunday morning.....so we will see how it is for anyone who is looking to drive over to Garner that morning for the comp. Hopefully it will work out fine.


----------



## claydo

Dammit Ian! 1.5" to a foot......lol, that's a massive swing in forecast......pittiful. One would think the forecasting game would have improved with modern technology......wrong, hell I think they were better in the seventies and eighties...lmao. Earlier this year they called for a "dusting" here......I measured 8.5" on my porch.........hope some of the predictions start lining up on the low side in the next day or two, as you and your son are always welcome additions to the crowd, and I haven't heard that audi's luggage do its thing in a while!


----------



## BigAl205

Well, I was going to remove my name from the list, but looks like I never got around to putting it on there...DERP!

Between the iffy weather, and a half-finished garage project that I'm working on with my dad, I'm going to have to bow out.


----------



## CBS13WRX

I will be bringing a miniDSP UMIK 1, Helix MTK-1, and the Audiofrog UMI-1 mics.


----------



## ErinH

BigAl205 said:


> Well, I was going to remove my name from the list, but looks like I never got around to putting it on there...DERP!
> 
> Between the iffy weather, and a half-finished garage project that I'm working on with my dad, I'm going to have to bow out.


----------



## captainobvious

casey said:


> Its definitely the left wide band. Can hear it on a Fleetwood track off of one of Erins CDs so Im ruling out the recording itself



Try swapping the RCA's between those two drivers (because it's quick and easy) and check. If it still follows the same driver, then swap the drivers between sides and see what you get. If it's still following the driver, then yeah you have a bad driver.


----------



## ErinH

To all of you folks coming to Jason's Friday, what time do you plan on arriving? 

I'm currently trying to decide if I want to burn hotel points and make part of the drive tomorrow night so I don't have to wake up early and make the drive Friday. It's not so much the waking up early - I wake up at 5am for work. It's the combo of that and the 8 hour drive that makes me feel like crap by the time I get there. Not to mention the lost hour due to time zone differences.


----------



## claydo

BigAl205 said:


> Well, I was going to remove my name from the list, but looks like I never got around to putting it on there...DERP!
> 
> Between the iffy weather, and a half-finished garage project that I'm working on with my dad, I'm going to have to bow out.


Aww, say it ain't so al! Don't let the garage mahal suck up all yer funds.....all work and no play makes al a dull boy....lmao!


----------



## claydo

My Friday is wide open, so it depends on when Jason is gonna be ready for the invasion to start....lol. I'll likely be about an hour after he says we can come....always tardy.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

ErinH said:


> To all of you folks coming to Jason's Friday, what time do you plan on arriving?
> 
> I'm currently trying to decide if I want to burn hotel points and make part of the drive tomorrow night so I don't have to wake up early and make the drive Friday. It's not so much the waking up early - I wake up at 5am for work. It's the combo of that and the 8 hour drive that makes me feel like crap by the time I get there. Not to mention the lost hour due to time zone differences.


I should be there early-mid afternoon since I'm staying in Cookeville tomorrow night. Man you wanna feel fried try doing what I did a few times and leave at 4am on Friday, make a 12.5 hour drive to arrive at the pre-meet in the evening, then make another 12.5 hour drive Sunday. When I was walking around like I was half stoned that's whyAt least the cannonball back on Sunday is somewhat pleasant with minimal traffic even though the drive between Memphis and Little Rock is frustrating with all the big trucks "passing" each other


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Hope I'm not out of line for posting this but it's something I feel strongly about. Make sure you leave a tip/donation of some sort for Jason and his wonderful wife. There's a ton of planning and money that goes into doing this for us and we're lucky to have someone with the passion he does for the music and the hobby that's willing to make all this happen. It's their meticulous preparation that makes these meets go off as smoothly as they do and they just keep getting bigger AND BIGGER. 

And that's a good idea about having a white board for topics of discussion. Lots of good collective knowledge in this group from people who have real world experience to go with the theory and physics. I'm sure the rain will hinder us some but it's dry under the big shelter and dry in the car.


----------



## Foghorn

ErinH said:


> To all of you folks coming to Jason's Friday, what time do you plan on arriving?


I plan on arriving between 5 and 6; I think I remember his timeframe being 4-10. My timing could be off a little since I plan to pass through the Crutchfield store in Charlottesville on my way down.


----------



## chasingSQ

i should be rolling in around 5-6 id say. on friday


----------



## bertholomey

Boo Hiss Al, but I understand brother - I’m glad I saw you in Bama

Thanks Chris! 

For Friday - anyone is welcome - PM for the address - and anytime after noon will work - I have a training call from 0900-1200 - and there is a dude coming by to give me a quote on some house stuff around 1430. 

We typically make a pizza order around 1800 (6 for normal people), if I can herd the cats to get preferences. So......if you are arriving around 1800-1900, and you want pizza - I need to at least know you are planning on eating so we order enough. 

And lastly........my wife has a pretty strict rule of no bothering the neighbors after 2200 (10:00) on Friday night - no demos, no standing in the parking lot chatting. So.....at 2200, she will fuss at me, and I’ll reluctantly fuss at you - and we will resume on Saturday.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

I will definitely be there before 6 even if I roll out of bed in Cookeville and check out at the last second. Grilled chicken and pineapple is my preference for pizza. Y'all always seem to have a couple at least close to that so good enough for me.


----------



## Babs

I’ll be there gang.. WITH the Civic as rough as it sounds presently. Re torqued my newly accessorized (scratched all to hades) wheels, with new Michelin’s at least. Plan is rolling in early afternoon if I can get my ducks in a row. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jpf150

I'll be coming Friday afternoon. I think my Dad is going to tag along this time as well. 

Jason-What's the earliest you would want people at the house? I'm planning to be in the area around 2:30-3. We will check in to the hotel and find something to do in the area until it's a good time to ride over.


----------



## bertholomey

I’ve got a meeting till 11 - so really anytime after 12 should be fine - I’ve got a guy coming at 2:30 to give a quote on something. If there are guys here - chat / give demos if I’m not around. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Ugh I still need to make my demo file/cd. Had one made but just wasn't feeling it. Had too many filler songs on it.


----------



## claydo

Glad you're gonna make it with the civic Scott! I'm getting pretty excited now......can't wait till tomorrow!


----------



## naiku

claydo said:


> I'm getting pretty excited now......can't wait till tomorrow!


Same here, it looks like any snow totals have dropped considerably enough where I am happy to drive down and get home again Sunday. There may still be a couple inches, but the temperature is supposed to be mid 60's tomorrow, so I am hoping whatever does fall melts off quickly. 

Day off work tomorrow, plan to wash the car and get everything set for the early start Saturday. 

First question for the white board.... How do I get "up front" bass? ..... no matter what I try, the sub, at least on certain songs, sounds clearly from the trunk.


----------



## Babs

Curious.. Anyone got a decent little two channel mic pre they wanna mess with or get rid of? I’ve got a slick Focusrite 2x2 for the iPad but not for just USB into a PC.. Would like to mess with REW sweep stuff. IR etc. just for giggles.

I’ll add I’ve got one XLR Mic, and some 1/4” patches etc I’ll bring what I’ve got. Might be helpful if someone’s doing some REW training. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CBS13WRX

I prepared the cookie dough last night and will be baking tomorrow.


----------



## CBS13WRX

Babs said:


> Curious.. Anyone got a decent little two channel mic pre they wanna mess with or get rid of? I’ve got a slick Focusrite 2x2 for the iPad but not for just USB into a PC.. Would like to mess with REW sweep stuff. IR etc. just for giggles.
> 
> I’ll add I’ve got one XLR Mic, and some 1/4” patches etc I’ll bring what I’ve got. Might be helpful if someone’s doing some REW training.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



You can borrow any of mine, anytime.


----------



## Truthunter

bertholomey said:


> We typically make a pizza order around 1800 (6 for normal people), if I can herd the cats to get preferences. So......if you are arriving around 1800-1900, and you want pizza - I need to at least know you are planning on eating so we order enough.


I should be arriving Friday eve around 6pm (1800) maybe a little earlier if I don't need to nap at the hotel after the long drive. Put me on the list for pizza... any kind is good for me as long as it's not vegan or some weird chicken/pinapple combo <<< what kinda person in there right mind would eat that :drunk: ... J/K Chris oke: 



Babs said:


> I’ll be there gang.. WITH the Civic as rough as it sounds presently. Re torqued my newly accessorized (scratched all to hades) wheels, with new Michelin’s at least. Plan is rolling in early afternoon if I can get my ducks in a row.


Glad the Civic will be there Scott :thumbsup: ... Please reserve demo time for me 



Hillbilly SQ said:


> Ugh I still need to make my demo file/cd. Had one made but just wasn't feeling it. Had too many filler songs on it.


Heh, I was up till 2am last night finishing the install on my first trunk baffle. I still have to install the sub and re-install the trim back in the car after work tonight... then pack so I can leave early morning :wideeyed: :faint:

Demo USB/CD will have to wait be made in the Hotel Friday night... though I've got a good file list ready. And tuning,... well I'll fit that in there somewhere ... Maybe Ian can hold a Minidsp tuning class while all you Helix folks are doing yours.

Also, I was recently informed that "18) Kevin (mullins) - 2010/2014 Civic - NY" will not be able to attend as he's got business to attend to at the New York Autoshow.

Really looking forward to this :happy:


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

CBS13WRX said:


> I prepared the cookie dough last night and will be baking tomorrow.


I made roughly 9 dozen chocolate chip oatmeal cookies yesterday. I think about 6 dozen are actually gonna make it, lol. This is why I only make them for special occasions.


----------



## CBS13WRX

Hillbilly SQ said:


> I made roughly 9 dozen chocolate chip oatmeal cookies yesterday. I think about 6 dozen are actually gonna make it, lol. This is why I only make them for special occasions.



Well, I think I may get 4 dozen out of these 2 batches.... maybe 5 if I make a little smaller cookie. But who likes small cookies?


----------



## ErinH

claydo said:


> I'm getting pretty excited now......can't wait till tomorrow!


Me, too, brother! I wish I were there already! Decided instead to make the drive up tomorrow but I hope to be there around 3 or so.


----------



## ErinH

Babs said:


> Curious.. Anyone got a decent little two channel mic pre they wanna mess with or get rid of? I’ve got a slick Focusrite 2x2 for the iPad but not for just USB into a PC.. Would like to mess with REW sweep stuff. IR etc. just for giggles.
> 
> I’ll add I’ve got one XLR Mic, and some 1/4” patches etc I’ll bring what I’ve got. Might be helpful if someone’s doing some REW training.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I plan on bringing my setup which consists of a 2-channel USB soundcard (think the model is Behringer UMC202HD?) with loopback cables. I can at least show you the initial setup and how to get started with measuring time delay and whatnot. I just hope I remember to bring a multi-plug outlet.


----------



## naiku

Truthunter said:


> weird chicken/pinapple combo <<< what kinda person in there right mind would eat that :drunk: ... J/K Chris oke:


I thought that combo sounded tasty!! haha :laugh:




Truthunter said:


> Maybe Ian can hold a Minidsp tuning class while all you Helix folks are doing yours.


That should be an easy class.... click here, listen to what happens, if you like it, leave it as it is, if not click something else. How I have managed to get things sounding good is beyond me! I have a sort of routine that I follow, but it's not really set in stone. I will have my laptop with me though with the MiniDSP software on it if anyone wants to check it out.


----------



## ErinH

naiku said:


> First question for the white board.... How do I get "up front" bass? ..... no matter what I try, the sub, at least on certain songs, sounds clearly from the trunk.


Most likely a phase issue. How much EQ do you have on your subwoofer? Usually, IME more than a few bands often leads to a train wreck in regards to phase integration between the sub and midbass. If not that then it's the other typical stuff: time, levels and phase adjustment (all-pass filter). We can talk more at the meet if you want.


----------



## ErinH

Also, since Jason brought up the idea of using the whiteboard for discussion I’ll also throw this out there…

I’m much more of a hands-on learner. I thrive on learning through experimentation (or more specifically, failure, ). With that said, for those wanting a quick little 101 on REW and who learn best the same way I do, I’ll be bringing my laptop setup which has an HDMI & VGA port and if we can hook that up to a larger screen it would be groovy (stealing Jason’s words). Then if someone has questions I/someone can demonstrate and they can then drive if that method of learning suits them best.

Myself, John, Steve, Scott and I’m sure many others have personal experience using various software so if you have questions feel free to ask. If one of us doesn’t know the answer then I imagine the others would. John and Steve both have experience using SysTune with an arrayed mic setup which I personally would like to see in action so maybe if they have time they wouldn’t mind talking about or demoing that.


Additionally, while having all these different means of capturing response and knowing how to get data captured is useful the end goal is understanding the implications of the data so you can make the right corrections and avoid the ones that will lead you down a rabbit hole. For example, a dip in response can come from a reflection, a speaker problem, an install problem, or an out-of-phase issue with another speaker. Or something as simple as having the response on the left side be higher than on the right, so you adjust tweeter levels to get them to match only to find the issue was from the midrange’s high frequency response differential. Most of the time determining what exactly the root cause of something funky in the results takes trial and error and maybe even some knowledge of the speaker itself. Sometimes it’s playing one speaker at a time, then in pairs, then adjusting and listening and repeating this until you get what you like. Time at these meets is extremely limited so we likely won’t have enough of it to get too in-depth but I would encourage anyone who is asking questions about how to measure also ask/think about what is causing the result you see on the screen. Anyway, just something to chew on. 

Finally, if you have measurements of your system already feel free to bring them with you and ask questions about your specific setup/results.


----------



## naiku

ErinH said:


> Most likely a phase issue. How much EQ do you have on your subwoofer? Usually, IME more than a few bands often leads to a train wreck in regards to phase integration between the sub and midbass. If not that then it's the other typical stuff: time, levels and phase adjustment (all-pass filter). We can talk more at the meet if you want.


I will double check later, but fairly sure I have no EQ on the sub at all. Would definitely like to talk about it some though, as no matter what method I have tried I cannot quite get the result I am after.


----------



## claydo

Lmao....yeah, that fourth paragraph......that's where the **** gets real.......


----------



## ErinH

naiku said:


> I will double check later, but fairly sure I have no EQ on the sub at all. Would definitely like to talk about it some though, as no matter what method I have tried I cannot quite get the result I am after.


Sounds good. Could be any number of things but it *shouldn't* be too hard to fix. Or at least make it better. 

What DSP do you use?

Also, do you have low frequency test tones (not pink noise) available on your carPC? The 20, 30, 40hz, etc variety... up to about 120 or even 400hz if you can. I have a cd with some on it if your setup will play CDs or I can send you some if you'd like.


----------



## ErinH

claydo said:


> Lmao....yeah, that fourth paragraph......that's where the **** gets real.......lmao.


amen!


----------



## Babs

claydo said:


> Lmao....yeah, that fourth paragraph......that's where the **** gets real.......



Yeppers!

Is Mic coming.. Hopefully I can prove I’m working on my overthinking habit. LOL!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Darkrider

ErinH said:


> I plan on bringing my setup which consists of a 2-channel USB soundcard (think the model is Behringer UMC202HD?) with loopback cables. I can at least show you the initial setup and how to get started with measuring time delay and whatnot. I just hope I remember to bring a multi-plug outlet.


If a REW presentation is imminent, I'm bringing a camcorder.....

If nothing else, I really want to learn about measuring and addressing time delay.


----------



## CBS13WRX

Darkrider said:


> If a REW presentation is imminent, I'm bringing a camcorder.....
> 
> If nothing else, I really want to learn about measuring and addressing time delay.


I am right there with you, I am bringing my Osmo. I need help retaining any knowledge.


----------



## claydo

Measuring time delay.....lol......good luck with that. Maybe there's an accurate repeatable method in a car, but I haven't found it.....

Erin?


----------



## Mic10is

just a Heads up...the rain will actually be helpful...bc right now Pollen is terrible.

if it wasnt going to rain everything will be covered in yellow. as soon as you finish cleaning your car off its covered again.


----------



## ErinH

Darkrider said:


> If a REW presentation is imminent, I'm bringing a camcorder.....


That's fine. But no flash photography, please. It ruins the ride for everyone else. 

(how many times have you heard that while on Pirates of the Carribbean or Splash Mountain?)





Darkrider said:


> If nothing else, I really want to learn about measuring and addressing time delay.


Oh, that's easy then...

http://tracerite.com/calc.html 

+


----------



## ErinH

claydo said:


> Measuring time delay.....lol......good luck with that. Maybe there's an accurate repeatable method in a car, but I haven't found it.....
> 
> Erin?


If it's full range signal it's easy.

When you add filters or measure anything relegated to low frequency content then it becomes a different animal. Still, time of arrival isn't hard; that's based on distance and speed of sound... it doesn't change down here on Earth unless maybe you're on Mt. Everest or Kilimanjaro. It's the phase integration between two drivers that will Kilaman... jaro? :laugh:


----------



## Darkrider

Mic10is said:


> just a Heads up...the rain will actually be helpful...bc right now Pollen is terrible.
> 
> if it wasnt going to rain everything will be covered in yellow. as soon as you finish cleaning your car off its covered again.


True story - I was traveling down I-40 the other day and had WAZE running. I got an alert that said "Fog Ahead." It was around 10:30AM and near 60 degrees outside, so I was understandably confused as to how fog could be prevalent. Upon reaching the "Fog" area, it was not fog, but a cloud of pollen. Enough pollen that visibility was somewhat compromised.

I'm looking forward to a little rain.


----------



## Mic10is

just a Heads up...the rain will actually be helpful...bc right now Pollen is terrible. everything is covered in tree sperm

if it wasnt going to rain everything will be covered in yellow. as soon as you finish cleaning your car off its covered again.

If you have allergies, take some meds


----------



## ErinH

If this is going to be a full on REW course then I'll keep myself seated in the back. I don't do well in the spotlight. And I've got waaaay too much ADD to try to keep any one on track to learn anything.


----------



## ErinH

Darkrider said:


> True story - I was traveling down I-40 the other day and had WAZE running. I got an alert that said "Fog Ahead." It was around 10:30AM and near 60 degrees outside, so I was understandably confused as to how fog could be prevalent. Upon reaching the "Fog" area, it was not fog, but a cloud of pollen. Enough pollen that visibility was somewhat compromised.
> 
> I'm looking forward to a little rain.


That's crazy. 

Yea, pollen here has been terrible as well. I was using the leaf blower the other day to blow out debris from my garage and as I made my way to the driveway there was clouds of pollen blowing all over the place. Seems like it was the worst I'd ever seen it.


----------



## claydo

ErinH said:


> If it's full range signal it's easy.
> 
> When you add filters or measure anything relegated to low frequency content then it becomes a different animal. Still, time of arrival isn't hard; that's based on distance and speed of sound... it doesn't change down here on Earth unless maybe you're on Mt. Everest or Kilimanjaro. It's the phase integration between two drivers that will Kilaman... jaro? :laugh:



Werd....the only reliable method I've ever found will only provide usable data in the tweeter area......everything else is off the table as far as solid visible data is concerned....


----------



## claydo

All that can wait until someone decides to give a presentation.....lol.....I wonder who can be pried away from the demos and conversation long enough to do that....these meets are a fairly large overload of demo time! Any in depth tutorials would probably work better in a more personal hang out eat diner type of situation.....myself, I struggle just to demo a fraction of the cars at the huge meets, and am always amazed at the number of folks who spend a good part of the meet tuning their own ride or someone elses.......


----------



## ErinH

Yea, I agree. I was going to post earlier that it seems every year someone plans to do what we are talking about (give a demo on REW) but I don’t know that it’s ever been done. I know I’ve showed someone basically how to set the initial settings but that was about it. I know some have helped others on a personal level but I don't think anyone has had the opportunity really try to do anything more than that. It’s just so busy at the meet between giving/getting demos and catching up with friends that it’s hard for people to do that. But maybe this time… 



As for t/a measuring with the mic, I just defeat my filters. Or you can try bandpassing the response to 1-2khz so they all play the same information. Works well for everything except subs which usually just don’t play high enough to be useful. 

But, truly, a tape measure is much quicker and the physics of sound don’t care if you have a tape measure or microphone. It’ll get there when it gets there. Speed of sound is independent of frequency/amplitude. The mic method may be used to get that extra nth degree of refinement if you feel your tape measure methods are too course, but for all intents and purposes, the tape measure is more than adequate. If there's a significant issue using this method it's the user, not the tool. So while the mic method of measuring and setting time delays is neat it’s not necessary. The loopback measurement method is better used for things like decay or investigating other issues in FR if you were so inclined.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

I need a crash course in adjusting for acoustical phase. I learn by doing so hope someone will touch on that.


----------



## ErinH

Hillbilly SQ said:


> I need a crash course in adjusting for acoustical phase. I learn by doing so hope someone will touch on that.


Phase is tied to FR. So, I guess it depends on what you mean when you say you want to tune for acoustical phase. 

Think about it like this: if you have your midrange time alignment set perfectly to match with your tweeters and then you flip the phase on your tweeters from 0 degrees to 180 degrees, what happens? You _hear _a suckout... a hollow, yucky sound... between the two drivers. On the RTA/measurement you _see _a dip in response in that crossover region. If you were to look at a plot of the phase only (assuming you could get one reliable enough in that region in a car; good luck) you'd see the phase go 180 degrees out in the frequency region the two drivers intersect. 

So, if you want to adjust for 'acoustical phase' then simply adjust for frequency response. Whether that be by adjusting time delay, using an all-pass filter or some other means. In the end, it's the FR that you care about. Phase and magnitude are just components of it.


----------



## naiku

ErinH said:


> What DSP do you use?
> 
> Also, do you have low frequency test tones (not pink noise) available on your carPC? The 20, 30, 40hz, etc variety... up to about 120 or even 400hz if you can. I have a cd with some on it if your setup will play CDs or I can send you some if you'd like.


Using a MiniDSP 8x12, I have a sweep tone 1-100Hz (as well as some others) and a bunch of what I believe are tones from 25Hz on up. Funny thing is I may have gotten them from you at some point as the Album is listed as "Erin's GTG Mix" 



claydo said:


> I wonder who can be pried away from the demos and conversation long enough to do that....these meets are a fairly large overload of demo time!


It can even be hard enough to remember just to get demo time!! More than once it has gotten to the end of the day and I remember I wanted to demo someone's vehicle who either already left or I have to leave.


----------



## Babs

Dang y’all beat me to it.. Yeah forest you need tape measure, a pair of ears, and a couple slick pink noise apps I’ll show ya, and a few minutes. Hit me up on that and I’ll show ya. Ain’t nothing but a thang. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## audiophile25

I can share whatever limited info I have about tuning if anyone needs some help. Hopefully I can pick up a few new tricks along the way too. If anyone is interested in listening to my little car don't hesitate to ask. I will be driving the little Blue Scion iM.

Is there anything else that is needed for the meet that I can bring?


----------



## claydo

I want to hear your little scion fo sho.....I enjoyed your last car, and haven't heard this one.


----------



## subterFUSE

Well guys, I have a bit of a problem with the trip now.


My dog boarding place is fully booked up this weekend. I don't think I can make it up. She is too big and too much effort to keep entertained to be able to bring her, I think.

I'll see if I can find alternative plans for her, but there's a strong chance I won't be making the trip after all.

Sucks because I think this is one of the best events of the year.


----------



## subterFUSE

claydo said:


> Werd....the only reliable method I've ever found will only provide usable data in the tweeter area......everything else is off the table as far as solid visible data is concerned....



Time alignment by IR is super easy except for subwoofers. It's actually faster than doing tape measure, which is why I never even bother to get out the tape measure. Slows me down... :laugh:

You just have to make sure no low pass filters are engaged and then measure.


If you want to get really precise, use the ETC view instead of IR.




For subwoofers, it's better to use phase measurements for alignment since they are much easier to read than IR in the bass regions.


----------



## claydo

You and your fancy tuning rig....lol....I meant for common folks, lmao! Shame about the doggie sitter, no friends or neighbors you trust with the furry one? These are once a year now!


----------



## chasingSQ

just got to my first hotel stop in wv , soooo much driving , well only 5 hours to go tomorrow . oddly enough i only listened to npr on the way down . lol but npr with a perfect center image . haha


----------



## claydo

Everyone be safe in their travels, both today and tomorrow!


----------



## probillygun

getting off work early in an hour. sleeping a few hours and getting on the road in the morning. Unfortunately its snowing here...again. blaaaa


----------



## claydo

Slow ride....take it easy.....


----------



## chasingSQ

claydo said:


> Slow ride....take it easy.....


i see what you did there ... haha


----------



## tnaudio

I wish I could make this one. I wanna hear all these cars. 

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------



## RRizz

weather has me banging my head against the wall...... Calling for all day rain, but its hard to trust a weatherman. Already pulled my detailing supplies out of the car, Definitely wont need those. I'm figuring 5pm tonight is my cutoff to decide.


----------



## claydo

Down here the forecast has swayed from a high in the 30s saturday to now they're claiming 50s.....between here and pa tho......no telling........

A quick search shows highs near 50 all the way up the east coast...some rain, and mid to high 40s on sunday.....I'm thinking you'd be all good!

Of course weatherman are sketchy lately........so your call....


----------



## Babs

Weather shmeather! I’m here and giddy.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mic10is

We are Go for Sunday show In Garner at High Output Audio 
IASCA 1x SQC and MECA SQL1x


----------



## Electrodynamic

I managed to spare a few hours tomorrow morning so I'll be here tomorrow morning until noon, then I need to head back. I'll be bringing Mark's custom 18, our new M3 midrange, and a few amplifiers that I'll be using in the Passat Wagon.


----------



## claydo

Glad to hear it Nick! 

Big crowd at Jason's tonight, lots of great cars......got a head start on my demo time! I figured out real quick it's cheating if your mids are more than 6' from the listening position....lol, Steve that transit is sick, and I'm damn glad I finally got to take a good long demo! Erin's car was sporting the new front end, as well as a return to the ib wall of fitteens.....love those pro audio mids dude, the whole combo was a joy to crank. Chris' new frog centric instal in the Cherokee was singing, and I enjoyed a quick, unfortunately, demo right at the last call....think I'll climb back in tomorrow.....Finally got to enjoy another st6 demo, it's been a while, and Mike, it sounded great. He was tuning a bit later on, not sure why...Greg's tundra gave an excellent demo, gotta love such a wide vehicle, dammit....lil jealousy there...lol. Ian brought down his excellent audi, and a demo in there showed while he may be new to us down in n.c., he isn't new to the hobby at all......A quick preview of things to come in Ryan's camry makes me excited to listen again after a tune with his newly installed processor, and sub still in its shipping carton. Me thinks this is going to be an excellent car very soon! Thanks to all the guys who layed some new music on me, I'll try to make some copies of my demo disc I put together to return the favor. I dug into some eq on the head unit on the way home opening the top end up a little bit, and futzed with a few levels.....may require a complete retune in the morning.....lol, no telling what I may show up with tomorrow, there's always something wrong with the damn thing, lmao......I swore I wasn't gonna touch it again this weekend.......Gonna get some sleep to try at an early start tomorrow, maybe.....looking forward to hearing some more cars in the rain......


----------



## bertholomey

Mic10is said:


> We are Go for Sunday show In Garner at High Output Audio
> 
> IASCA 1x SQC and MECA SQL1x




For those who need the address

http://www.highoutputaudio.net/

319 US Hwy 70 East
Garner, NC


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thehatedguy

Car threw a code last night, working on getting it fixed tomorrow...I know I can band aide it until the new connector gets here Tuesday, but I'm not too sure about driving it to Raleigh like that though- the connector for the Accelerator Pedal Position sensor broke leaving only the pins hanging in the connector, and being drive by wire for the first 80% of throttle made it challenging to get back home...an recovering from the surgery on top of that. P1121 for the fellow Lexus IS300 owners out there...

If anyone is coming back home and wants to meet up, I am not too far from I-85 in the Shelby/Kings Mountain area. 

I have some proaudio loving too  It gets loud...like sensory deprivation like loud when you are driving, doesn't seem loud until after you get out and still feel the pressure on your ear drums.


----------



## Notloudenuf

How about a few pictures?
Everyone getting there and setting up

























The pre-meet meeting, everyone introducing themselves

















Jason giving a welcome speech


----------



## Notloudenuf

Some Stereo Integrity prototypes to drool over









Truthhunter's HU

















CaptainObvious setup

































Bab's civic


----------



## bose301s

I hope everyone had fun even with mother nature trying to put a damper on the day.


----------



## Darkrider

bose301s said:


> I hope everyone had fun even with mother nature trying to put a damper on the day.


She tried her darnedest, that's for sure.

I listened to several amazing cars, met some awesome new people, and learned a metric butt-load about shelf filters in a 5 minute conversation with Erin, Babs, Zippy, and Mr. Kaiser. Only took 5 minutes for them to blow my mind and give me new tools to frustrate myself with  - but seriously, thanks guys for explaining it to me. I really appreciate it. Also, thanks John for cooking burgers in a rainstorm.

Had a great time talking to a lot of folks, and really enjoyed jamming with Nick (Electrodynamic). Nick, you are a treat.

Was great to see James (jpf150) and his dad.

Kendal (Notloudenough) kept his attendance record wrapped up, and was awesome as always to hang out with Jeremy (Sleeves).

Ian (audirsfaux) - awesome, awesome car, and a great system to boot. I really, really hate you're in the same class as I am in MECA. But hey, I need to elevate my game! Also, this guy makes some insanely good ejuice.

Chris (HillBillySQ) - damn......I could listen to that Jeep all day and be content. Thanks for the lesson in rear-fill. Oh...and those Frog 6x9's are heavyweights. They boogie!

Ron (RRizz) - that 370 is sick. I didn't listen to it very long because it made me hate my tune 

Clay - thanks for pushing me towards listening to Chris's Jeep. Also, send me your gmail address.

Jason (bertholomey) - you are a gift, my friend. This community has grown by leaps and bounds thanks to the dedication of yourself, and others like you. I would not be enjoying music and car audio at the level I am without you. Thank you Jason.

Jeff (CBS13WRX) - If Jeff offers you a chocolate chip cookie, let me tell you this: "You are a good person. God loves you and wants you to be happy. You should eat the cookie. And then, you should probably eat another cookie." Was good to see you again, and I'm gonna miss your cookies.....I mean I'm gonna miss you.

Bill (probillygun) - Thanks for making all of us "pants-wearing" people feel inadequate. It's 39 degrees and raining (like solid rain...seriously) and he is strolling around in shorts. 

To everyone that I gave demos to today, thanks for your time. I got home and ate dinner with the family, and went straight to the garage and figured out something pretty big that was the real difference between my "rear-fill" and "no-rear" presets - it was filter types. I got that sorted and did a little more tuning, and now hate that you guys heard it as it was earlier. I should start going to the Friday night pre-meets so I can locate and address those issues before embarrassing myself on Saturday. At least I would possibly diminish the embarrassment, because I believe it now sounds worlds better than before.


----------



## RRizz

It was a great day, Despite the weather. Jason, thanks for hosting yet again. A Strong showing from the PA crowd.. 6 of us total, I believe. Hung out with some old friends, made a few new ones. Listened to some humbling cars, the usual stuff. lol. Of course the day is never long enough to get them all in, but we'll get them next time, and as usual, I leave without a single picture.
Ran into some sketchy weather around Richmond, 31 degrees, and the snow was flying pretty hard....... thought I was gonna be sleeping in a truck stop parking lot, but we backed off the right pedal a little and soldiered on, thankfully it wasn't sticking to the roads. Its amazing what the thought of climbing into your own bed can make you do. Looking forward to next year, and hoping to make it down to Ians place in the near future.


----------



## naiku

Thanks again Jason (and your wife) the size of the turnout, even with the cold rain, is testament to how great of a meet you host.

Got some really good demos, as usual ended up missing a few, enjoyed catching up with friends and meeting some new ones. Already looking forward to the next one.

Hope everyone got home for to hotels safely, was snowing for a good while here in Lynchburg last night.


----------



## CBS13WRX

As you can see in the photo, mother nature had her way. I had taken 5 photos in a small rain free window and I done it rather quickly because of the policy of the park. The weather, moisture and temperature, must of played a role on my drone because some how it only saved one .jpg file and this is a result, perhaps a combination of a couple of photos. I promise to better next time. All of the cars I heard were spectacular except for the black Jetta, wait that is mine. I will try to improve it as well for the next time.







[/IMG]


----------



## mumbles

tnaudio said:


> I wish I could make this one. I wanna hear all these cars.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


Asked Mike where you were... he said somebody had to mind the store  Sorry you couldn't make it!


----------



## mumbles

Jason & Vickie,
You two should be proud! In spite of the weather, this GTG was awesome... a real testament to the community you both have helped to foster! Thanks to both of you and to everyone that chose to show up.

I enjoyed talking with Beau (Zippy) and James & his father and Jim, my brother in IT hell 

I wish I had demoed more vehicles, but I have to give it up to;

ErinH - your latest incarnation is quite impressive, those BMS drivers really belt it out!

Mike Meyers - the system was on point with a soundstage way outside the pillars!

HillbillySQ - Chris, your tuning continues to impress me, as I mentioned, your speakers just disappear!

Steve - That dash setup is amazing... truly gives you the feeling that there is a stage in front of you and you are able to "see" the musicians on it! Well done! And sorry about you keys... I looked for you for quite a while after my demo and eventually left them in Mr. Kaisers capable hands.


----------



## audiophile25

Wow! I had a lot of fun. First and foremost, a huge thank you to Jason for hosting this great event and letting me hang around. I got a chance to listen to a whole bunch of vehicles, but I wasn't able to meet my goal of hearing all of them. I didn't hear any bad vehicles at the GTG. It was cool to meet a bunch of people that don't normally make it to the contests that I attend. I was really appreciative of those who were kind enough to take some time to Listen to my little blue car and give me some feedback!

Babs Civic sounded really nice, and I think those last minute changes on the tune really helped.

Chris' Audiofrog 6x9's surprised me with the amount of midbass they produce! 

Jason's BRZ was incredible! the stage depth and width defy logic in that little car. 

Steve's Van was as astonishing as I remembered, and makes me really want a larger vehicle. 

Erin's complete new setup was awesome and will play at obscenely loud volumes. 

I heard Julius' car for the first time and Man is that thing nice! love the dash build on it. 

Leonard's Neon was great, and I couldn't believe it when he told me that he hasn't even tuned it yet. 

Bill's extremely tall ride has astonishing clarity and smooth sound. 

Greg's Tundra kinda shocked me with how good it was. Make sure you give his a listen if possible. 

Mic wins for the best 2 way front setup I have heard in a very long time. Those components kick butt! 

I didn't get to listen to John's Audi, but the Audi I got to listen to was really nice. The front stage was really imaging well I thought.

Clay's red car sounded really good and was not afraid to you the volume! I really loved that drum track.

Thank you everyone for letting me enjoy your stereo systems for a short time. I really appreciate it. Can't wait for the next one!


----------



## casey

Sounds like a great time. I (once again) missed it  I had a couple non audio related things come up last minute. Between that and my issues with the new setup (possible blown driver) and my cat knocking a glass of water onto my tuning laptop putting it in some state where I have to take it apart to reset the battery...it just wasnt my day


----------



## RRizz

Darkrider said:


> Ron (RRizz) - that 370 is sick. I didn't listen to it very long because it made me hate my tune


 I appreciate the props... Its a work in progress, as usual.


----------



## Babs

Yeah I finally got to hear Gregger’s Tundra.. Holy smokes I could listen to his truck all day. Beautiful tonality and impact and an awesome stage I thought. It has renewed my faith in a well executed simple system not rolling an external DSP.. That truck gets it done. Tuned extremely well. 

I heard nowhere near enough cars as usual. But what I did hear was encouraging and great. FINALLY got to hear Mic’s Acura. Stellar. And really glad to see Mr Stevens taking off with really nice drivers and thanks Mic for time, insights and tuning fun. 

Jason’s BRZ.. On point. I told y’all didn’t I. That little Subaru is legit. 

Steve’s van.. Wow just wow. 

Erin’s new changes have turned that car into a serious output machine with a fun stage, and stretches the boundaries of what you can do with a little Honda. 

John’s new Audi build is really getting there for a brand new installation. That car always impresses. 

Bill’s FJ.. Amazing stage and clarity. It’s been really fun watching that car progress. Those scans are fabulous and great execution. 

Great time as always despite the weather. 

Greg saved me with some hot fun bean chili and Clay’s queso dip.. hoowah! Jeff, you’re now required to bring those cookies.  Off the chain. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ErinH

As always, major thanks to Mr. and Mrs. Vicki B. for their hospitality and willingness to put this meet on year after year. Maybe I'm just getting sappy in my older age but I really value the friendships I've been able to make in this hobby and without Jason's meets I would not have that opportunity. So I can't say "thank you" enough for that Jason (and Vicki). From the top to the bottom of my heart, I truly appreciate the opportunity to get to be a part of this each year. 




Now, to be quote Buzz from Home Alone 2:
"Alright, enough of this gooey shhhhhhhhow of emotion, let's dig in!!!!"



The weather Saturday was total crap. I won't mince words. *BUT, we persevered!!!!* It started out somewhat warm with a mixture of light/moderate rain until probably around noon when the wind picked up with the same fervor as the rain only to be complemented by the falling temperature. I know some of you PA/VA guys were good to go in a hoodie but this Alabama boy was chilled _to the bone_ even with 2 t-shirts, a pullover, and a rain jacket! And I know I wasn't the only one... I think I even offered John K my pair of extra socks at one point. Still, I had a really good time! I think that's a testament to the group of folks who come out and make these unfavorable conditions not just tolerable but worth it. Plus, I'm pretty sure the cold made people demo more cars than they otherwise would have; much better to be in a car, out of the wind, than standing outside freezing your tail off. 

Speaking of which, thanks to all you folks who let me stay warm in your car while giving me a demo of your system. I heard some really, really nice setups even from the people who were just starting out. 

It was great to see the newcomers (Clint and Ryan). I hope you felt welcomed in the group... I think you did. Hopefully we'll see you guys again sooner than later. 

It was nice to catch up with my buds again and listen to their latest iterations. You all keep raising the bar each time I hear your car and talking about your changes helps keep me thinking and learning and improving my own skills. So thanks for all you guys do. 

Also gotta give a shout out to Forrest and Ian for chatting Disney with me and allowing me to get my Disney fix at an audio meet. Us Disney bros gotta stick together! We were missing Mic in the convo but he'd just rub Tokyo Disney in my face and make me cry. So, yea, he's a poopy head. 






Also, while I'm at it, I know most of you guys seem to live North of the Carolinas but if you're not too far from Atlanta you might be interested in checking out the SQology event this Summer. It is a 2-day event on June 30-July 1; MECA and IASCA comps on both Saturday and Sunday. However, you don't have to comopete to come and hang out. Jason B did that last year. Probably one of the best 'car audio' times I've ever had. If you want a weekend to get away and hang out with some of us COME ON DOWN! You can find more info here and as time gets nearer I'm sure someone/myself will start a thread about it.
https://www.facebook.com/events/671248993080009/





Alright, that's it! Again, a huge thank you to the Bertholomeys for putting this together and thanks to all of you who came out and made this one great weekend. I'm really thankful for having you folks to call my friends. 

Peace!


----------



## ErinH

RRizz said:


> I appreciate the props... Its a work in progress, as usual.


I missed hearing yours _once again_.

I was sitting in Ian's car when I saw you leaving and thought "dangit!". 

Next time!!!!!!


----------



## audiophile25

ErinH said:


> Also, while I'm at it, I know most of you guys seem to live North of the Carolinas but if you're not too far from Atlanta you might be interested in checking out the SQology event this Summer. It is a 2-day event on June 30-July 1; MECA and IASCA comps on both Saturday and Sunday. However, you don't have to comopete to come and hang out. Jason B did that last year. Probably one of the best 'car audio' times I've ever had. If you want a weekend to get away and hang out with some of us COME ON DOWN! You can find more info here and as time gets nearer I'm sure someone/myself will start a thread about it.
> https://www.facebook.com/events/671248993080009/
> Peace!


 Erin is right. Get to this event if you can! There are some truly great sounding setups to listen to, and it is a pretty awesome event if you compete.


----------



## ErinH

Babs said:


> Jeff, you’re now required to bring those cookies.  Off the chain.


Ditto!


----------



## Mic10is

There cannot be enough Thank Yous to Jason and Vicki. Amazing hosts every year. I told Lori she has her work cut out to be wife of the year after Vicki drove back and forth w food and gear.

I dunno who the hell picks these dates...gotta be some asshat...freaking freezing Mr.Bigglesworth

I didn't listen to many vehicles but as usual I get asked to help w some cars and I get tied up.

I really enjoyed Mike Meyers car. Very musical and did so many things well no matter what I listened to, I'd listen to that all day

Babs Civic gets the most potential award. It has great stage presentation, just needs massaged w eq and more phase/time work.

Erin's new version was slightly above Meh?. It still does that weird horseshoe thing that I've never heard in another car, but does so many other things so well that I'll let it pass


Cars I judged for Iasca were all pretty solid . Jon Kisers Audi was superb. Some misc tweaks and it could jump another tier above everyone else

Steve's soccer mom van does things tonally I've yet to hear anything car do.

Jason's brz is very solid and fun to listen to

Ian's Audi was quite impressive, some phase/time work and it will be very formidable

Thanks again to those who took time to listen to my simple TSX.


----------



## bertholomey

I'm going to keep this fairly short (especially for me) because I have to fly in the morning and will be gone for 3 days.....so I have to post these pics before I fly or it won't be until late this week. 

Thank you all for making this event so spectacular - despite whatever whether we have....and this was the worst.....Friday was nice, today was nice.....Saturday was just plain yucky. I told a few folks today that I looked over at the shelter, there were guys standing their shivering, with hands in pockets, and my thought was......there is a thousand places they could be, but they are here.....for a reason - love of the hobby and the fellowship. 

Vicki is a trooper.....absolutely! I'm extremely thankful to her! She shows her love through serving. I'm just a facilitator - I didn't do any of the hard work that she did - so I'm so thankful. 

Thank you to everyone who gave up an entire weekend, did incredibly long drives, and shared your systems and a bit of who you are. You guys are fantastic! I'm going to blast the pics on here so I can head to bed soon......old guys can't do these kinds of hours 


*Friday Night *










Don't take my picture!










Bill when his FJ is sounding good.......you can imagine the pic when his FJ is off  










My buddy Mike showed up Friday night with his HD Road Glide.....208hp at the wheel!




























Erin's photo compositions......first up, the compost bin....










the fish......










the bottle cap.....










Ian










Bo










Chris










Mike (you can see the truck behind him that brought the parade Tundra in)










Scott














































It was a very Audi (Oddi) gathering.....














































Grill!










Great to have Tim there - really great Dad! 




























*Saturday!*























































*Sunday*








































































































































OK - my laptop battery is about to die, and I'm about to pass out......thank you all for attending this year! I pray that those who are still traveling make it back home safe and sound.


----------



## Electrodynamic

Especially considering the crappy it's-raining-it's-not-raining weather I thought the meet had awesome attendance! Awesome turn out with a bunch of cool positive people. I appologize for not being able to stay very long but thanks to everyone that gave me their quick demo's (RRizz and Darkrider) - both systems were very good and I never thought I would say anything positive about rear-fill until I sat in your car Forest.  Ron's midbass was on point and tonally very nice and that single BM mkIV disappeared completely which made the presence of the midbass drivers feel larger than life. 

It was really good seeing old friends and also meeting new friends into the hobby. Super great bunch of guys to get together and show off their systems. 

PS: I talked to Mark on my way home and asked him if he got his HST-18 mkII that I left on the park bench and he laughed and said "man, it's a lot bigger than I thought it was going to be."


----------



## chasingSQ

I just wanted to add to this with a huge thanks to , jason and vicky for putting on such a great time , even though the weather did not cooperate on sat , i had an amazing weekend with everyone i met . i learned a ton about tuning and heard some amazing cars 

i want to give a special shout out to steve and mic . for the honest evaluation of my system and giving me a lot to work on for the next event . and forest ,jason ,chris for all the help and suggestions . john kiser for letting me follow him around , and pick his brain about his unique tuning set up . that i will be replicating very soon . i cant thank everybody enough for such a great time !


----------



## gumbeelee

Does everyone that went to this event drive audis? Man they are some sweet looking rides there, just not for me. I guess I just not ever got into spending alot on a car, just on audio for it. I still would have love to have heard some of these rides and wish I could made it. Glad everyone had a good time.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

gumbeelee said:


> Does everyone that went to this event drive audis? Man they are some sweet looking rides there, just not for me. I guess I just not ever got into spending alot on a car, just on audio for it. I still would have love to have heard some of these rides and wish I could made it. Glad everyone had a good time.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think there were 4 Audi's in all. I almost fell asleep in John's A6 because the seat was so comfortable and tune so effortless. I would have never lived that down if that would have happened. Thanks to everyonee who let me hear their car and everyone that had kind words and advice about mine. Erin gave me some tips on how to fix some isolated issues in mine. Hopefully I can make big improvements for next time. The Frogs seem to be just what the doctor ordered. I'm home, tired, and winding down. Brain still thinks it's supposed to be keeping me between the mayo and mustard. Recovery sleep time! And a special thanks to Jason and Vicki for making this happen. Y'all are doing a great job with helping grow the hobby. The weather sucked and I could tell a lot of people were suffering from the cold. Still was a great meet and good attendance considering. Staying warm in this stuff is all about keeping the rain and wind from cutting through, feet dry, and head covered up


----------



## naiku

gumbeelee said:


> Does everyone that went to this event drive audis?


The confusing thing about the Audi's are that 2 of us with them are called Ian. Makes for confusing reading when you are sleepy.


----------



## chasingSQ

naiku said:


> The confusing thing about the Audi's are that 2 of us with them are called Ian. Makes for confusing reading when you are sleepy.



haha right , is he talking about me or .... lol

thanks for letting me listen to your car , Ian i love the sound of kick panel mids i really miss the stage width your car has , you pulled off the task very well


----------



## chasingSQ

gumbeelee said:


> Does everyone that went to this event drive audis? Man they are some sweet looking rides there, just not for me. I guess I just not ever got into spending alot on a car, just on audio for it. I still would have love to have heard some of these rides and wish I could made it. Glad everyone had a good time.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yes there were a lot of audis ! and i think we may have converted someone to to the darkside as well . bye bye brz ..


----------



## Zippy

I want to thank Jason and V for the hospitality and organizing the event. I always look forward to getting caught up with everyone at these events. Cya all next time.


----------



## bertholomey

I failed to mention something I my previous thank you post. Thank You John for working the grill. You did an amazing job, and you persevered in terrible grilling conditions.....and all I could offer in return was a pair of dry socks  Your generosity is hugely appreciated!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HeyWaj10

As a first DIYMA meet experience, I couldn't have asked for better...thanks again Jason for putting all this together.

Since the meet, I've been having a ***** of a time trying to start the tuning process on my system. If any of the Raleigh/Durham locals have spare time and a willingness to show a nOOb the ropes on this process (either with or without Pioneer 80PRS experience), I would greatly appreciate it and try to compensate your time as well!


----------



## Mic10is

HeyWaj10 said:


> As a first DIYMA meet experience, I couldn't have asked for better...thanks again Jason for putting all this together.
> 
> Since the meet, I've been having a ***** of a time trying to start the tuning process on my system. If any of the Raleigh/Durham locals have spare time and a willingness to show a nOOb the ropes on this process (either with or without Pioneer 80PRS experience), I would greatly appreciate it and try to compensate your time as well!


If you need help just msg me. Im not a pioneer fan for tuning. makes me want to harm small woodland creatures and punch babies. but if thats all you have for now, we can make it work


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Mic10is said:


> If you need help just msg me. Im not a pioneer fan for tuning. makes me want to harm small woodland creatures and punch babies. but if thats all you have for now, we can make it work


Just start talking about how it's a great source unit to feed a dsp and make MINOR changes on the fly with the 16 band eq. At least it's a good clean source unit by my standards. I started with an Alpine 9833. Then went to an 880prs and 80prs. 

Just ribbing you both...maybe...umm...


----------



## Darkrider

HeyWaj10 said:


> As a first DIYMA meet experience, I couldn't have asked for better...thanks again Jason for putting all this together.
> 
> Since the meet, I've been having a ***** of a time trying to start the tuning process on my system. If any of the Raleigh/Durham locals have spare time and a willingness to show a nOOb the ropes on this process (either with or without Pioneer 80PRS experience), I would greatly appreciate it and try to compensate your time as well!





Mic10is said:


> If you need help just msg me. Im not a pioneer fan for tuning. makes me want to harm small woodland creatures and punch babies. but if thats all you have for now, we can make it work


I'd be more than happy to help as well. I used a P99 for a few years and had (IMO) great results. Also, Mic is a poopy head - but he's also damn good and I might want his help myself


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Clay said he saw Mic smile at dinner. I got up to look and "resting ***** face" was back.


----------



## Mic10is

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Clay said he saw Mic smile at dinner. I got up to look and "resting ***** face" was back.


Clay's full of ****...never happened. Pics or didn't happen..?


----------



## Babs

Mic smiles and cuts up.. Don’t let him fool ya.  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## thehatedguy

Babs, after I get a real rough tune on the car maybe we could meet up one Sunday when I don't have the kids (maybe next Sunday) and have you take a listen since you are pretty close by...Rutherfordton would be about half way.


----------



## captainobvious

Wow, what a wonderful meet (again!). I am still in awe at the number of people who showed up Saturday despite the ugly, cold, miserable weather. We had a fantastic turnout. I want to thank my friend Jason and his awesome wife Vicki for hosting us again this year. It is of no small sacrifice in time and expense so thank you both so much.

It was wonderful to see so many friends that I have made over the years in attending these as well as seeing some new faces as this group continues to grow. Thank you all for the very kind feedback on my van and for taking the time to demo it. I also enjoyed all of the demo's I received and got to hear how some of your vehicles have been progressing. That's always fun to see how people are learning and working to improve.
I won't remember everything about all of the systems, but just wanted to share some that I will.

Jason- As always, your vehicle remains one of my all time favorites. Even if you use "little" speakers  The tonality and imaging you get in that car is special and I still remember being inspired by it the first time I heard it. So to some extent, my pursuit of excellent sound and all my iterations in multiple vehicles is your fault. My wife will forward over the bill. 

Erin- I really enjoyed hearing your latest iteration of the Civic. This may be the only car I know of that has had more revisions than the Helix DSP tool! I really liked the focus and tonality. Especially on MJ tracks. Which we all know are the best.

Bill- The FJ continues to progress and I really enjoyed our conversation about this on Friday night while we were enjoying some tunes in the van. I like how we push each other to improve and take risks. Your FJ has a fantastic energy to it that very few vehicles have. Keep kicking butt!

Mike- Once again your car impressed and from now on I will call it the little blue monster. I have never heard a 12TW3 sound as good as it does in your car and I'm not sure how you did it. Very nice imaging and focus sir. Great job!

Mic- I'm impressed by the imaging and tonality of your "simple" 2 way setup. You've got some great stuff going on in that Acura and I look forward to hearing more of it as you really get into the tuning on it this season.

Clay- I need more volume.  Sounded great and even smoother than the last tune you had on it. 

Greggers- Great job on the 'Yota. It's impressive what you have going on there with such little dsp processing.

John- The Audi once again sounded damn good. You had imaging very dialed in and tonality was nice and smooth. I always enjoy this car.

Ryan- That car is going to be really really good once the "issue" is resolved and you get a little more tuning time. I was highly impressed by that setup and loved the high energy tune you had on it. I would rock that as my street tune any day. I'm looking forward to hearing where you take it. 

Rich- I love your desire to learn and improve and I know that car will sound excellent with some tuning time. I hope I wasn't giving too much critical feedback. I really wanted to try to explain things as best as I could and also provide some methods for getting a great result which I know you will. Always a pleasure chatting with you and thanks a bunch for the demo!

Chris- Thanks for the demo of the Jeep. I couldn't tell if it was a reflection or the rear fill, but once you figure that out let me know as I'm curious. Regardless, you keep improving and bringing a vehicle better than the last time to every one of these meets. That's a testament to your desire to learn. Nice!!

Leonard- Your Neon really is crazy sometimes. It sounds so much deeper than a car that size should. Really cool. I'm looking forward to hearing what the car can do once you get a tune on it with the new changes you made. Sounded great for not having a tune on the new stuff!

Julius- So glad you made the ride over to hang out and meet this group for the first time. This is just a great group of guys and you fit right in here. I really enjoyed your Trans Am and that thing is a beauty.

Ron- It's always great to see you out buddy and I'm glad you made the trek down from PA too. I hope to see you again at the PA gtg/show. Thanks for letting me get a quick demo when you were wrapping up to get back on the road! I'd like to hear the Z again at the meet. 

Mark- The Porsche is sweet and I'm loving the install work. That thing is going to be awesome after you get done tuning it. Love the tonality of the drivers. Also- I may have to buy you a shirt with sleeves hahaha! I think you and Bill were battling for Alpha male at this one - one with shorts on and one with a T shirt!


I took a (very quick) video walk around and will try to post it tomorrow for you guys.


----------



## ErinH

captainobvious said:


> ... MJ tracks. Which we all know are the best.


Hahahahahahaha. 

Indeed, sir! Indeed!


----------



## audiophile25

Thank you very much for the kind words Steve! I am anxious to see and hear your upcoming changes to your ride. I hope to see you at one of the upcoming Sqology events.


----------



## Babs

thehatedguy said:


> Babs, after I get a real rough tune on the car maybe we could meet up one Sunday when I don't have the kids (maybe next Sunday) and have you take a listen since you are pretty close by...Rutherfordton would be about half way.



I’ll be on a business trip for a good while so will need to be after end of month, but great idea. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RRizz

captainobvious said:


> Ron- It's always great to see you out buddy and I'm glad you made the trek down from PA too. I hope to see you again at the PA gtg/show. Thanks for letting me get a quick demo when you were wrapping up to get back on the road! I'd like to hear the Z again at the meet.


Well, Steve.... I asked for your critique afterwards because I respect your opinion/knowledge. I'm glad I did. You told me to look into shifting my center sightly right, and work on my wavering front/rear Bass. I spent Sunday and Monday Re-reading Hanatsu's thread on reading time alignment with REW, and got to work. I did find timing issues, and corrected them as you recommended. I'm amazed how much of a difference it made. The Sub is now firmly planted in the front, and the handoff between it and my mids has never sounded so righteous. (a few sweeps on REW confirmed it for me). Thanks again.
As for the Gouldsboro meet, I'm gonna have to miss, I'm taking the grandson to the Pocono 400. (his xmas gift) He's a nascar nut, so we got seats on pit row with paddock passes, and meet and greets with the drivers.
I am going to make every effort to get to Ians meet, though. I'm hoping to have my pair of BMmkV's installed by then. time will tell.


----------



## captainobvious

RRizz said:


> Well, Steve.... I asked for your critique afterwards because I respect your opinion/knowledge. I'm glad I did. You told me to look into shifting my center sightly right, and work on my wavering front/rear Bass. I spent Sunday and Monday Re-reading Hanatsu's thread on reading time alignment with REW, and got to work. I did find timing issues, and corrected them as you recommended. I'm amazed how much of a difference it made. The Sub is now firmly planted in the front, and the handoff between it and my mids has never sounded so righteous. (a few sweeps on REW confirmed it for me). Thanks again.
> As for the Gouldsboro meet, I'm gonna have to miss, I'm taking the grandson to the Pocono 400. (his xmas gift) He's a nascar nut, so we got seats on pit row with paddock passes, and meet and greets with the drivers.
> I am going to make every effort to get to Ians meet, though. I'm hoping to have my pair of BMmkV's installed by then. time will tell.




That's awesome Ron, I'm glad you found a way to continue improving it! Bummer we won't see you at the PA gtg, but that sounds like it will be an amazing time with your grandson- can't beat that! 

Cheers


----------



## captainobvious

Nothing fancy, just a pair of super quick videos I took showing the cars that were there. Next time I'll try to do something special with this.


----------



## ErinH

Thanks for posting the video, Steve. 


"Alabaaaaaama". I heard you!


----------



## Mic10is

For those that have wondered what trickery and such goes on in Steves grocery getter...I managed to snap a quick behind the curtain pic


----------



## ErinH

He's been exposed!!!!

(which is way different than "he exposed himself", for those keeping count)


----------



## naiku

RRizz said:


> I am going to make every effort to get to Ians meet, though. I'm hoping to have my pair of BMmkV's installed by then. time will tell.


Hope you can make it as well, pretty sure I have missed getting a demo in your 370 at every meet we have both been at. Already looking forward to the meet, although the car is now torn apart (again) for various reasons. 



captainobvious said:


> Nothing fancy, just a pair of super quick videos I took showing the cars that were there.


Thanks for posting those, I am still amazed at how great the turnout was despite the crappy weather, not just at the meet, but also for some of the people who were driving home later that day. Really goes to show how good of a meet Jason and Vicki have set up down there.


----------



## Darkrider

bertholomey said:


> I failed to mention something I my previous thank you post. Thank You John for working the grill. You did an amazing job, and you persevered in terrible grilling conditions.....and all I could offer in return was a pair of dry socks  Your generosity is hugely appreciated!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was just reading back through these and realized that I meant to give a huge shout out to John in my earlier post....but it was stupid late when I posted and I missed it.

He was grillin in a windy, cold, rain storm. He's an awesome dude.


----------



## captainobvious

Mic10is said:


> For those that have wondered what trickery and such goes on in Steves grocery getter...I managed to snap a quick behind the curtain pic



My center image is tighttttt.


Also...the soccer mom's are soooo jelly right now.


----------



## rton20s

captainobvious said:


> My center image is tighttttt.
> 
> 
> Also...the soccer mom's are soooo jelly right now.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

captainobvious said:


> Chris- Thanks for the demo of the Jeep. I couldn't tell if it was a reflection or the rear fill, but once you figure that out let me know as I'm curious. Regardless, you keep improving and bringing a vehicle better than the last time to every one of these meets. That's a testament to your desire to learn. Nice!!


Thanks for the good feedback Steve. Every time I have a talk about quirks in the tune with you and Erin things usually get way better for next time. Running rears helps in some ways but hurts in other ways. Just depends on the song. I do like the sense of space it gives and might give Bo's method a shot shortly. I'll get on the stuff we discussed next week after recovering from the trip. Takes a lot out of me but always worth it.


----------



## Babs

I know one thing. Peeling off those wet clothes and crawling into my cacoon after freezing my noogies off all day was exceptionally nice. Great time and great cars, regardless the weather. 

Best thing I heard all day.. “I don’t know what your problems with the car were, but your stereo ain’t one of em”.. Thank you Kendall. You’re a class act my friend. I’m glad you enjoyed it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bertholomey

Babs said:


> I know one thing. Peeling off those wet clothes and crawling into my cacoon after freezing my noogies off all day was exceptionally nice. Great time and great cars, regardless the weather.
> 
> Best thing I heard all day.. “I don’t know what your problems with the car were, but your stereo ain’t one of em”.. Thank you Kendall. You’re a class act my friend. I’m glad you enjoyed it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro




@Erin......he said cocoon ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ErinH

bertholomey said:


> @Erin......he said cocoon ?


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Am I the only one who made sure to bring enough clothes to stay warm and dry? lol.


----------



## ErinH

I did. They were just in my car and I had people in and out of it enough I didn’t want to disturb their demo. I’m also cold natured... not much meat on my bones to keep em warm.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

The more blubber I lose the more cold natured I've gotten. Blood pressure has gone WAY down too without the help of meds


----------



## Babs

bertholomey said:


> @Erin......he said cocoon ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No spoonin' Erin! Not even a cuddle! :laugh:


----------



## Truthunter

Now that my head stopped spinning from being so busy at work since I've returned home:

Jason, Thanks to you and Vicki for hosting this. You two (one) are a true testament 

Thanks to those (Chris, Erin, Steve, Kendell, Clay...) for giving me guidance / encouragement.

And thanks for all the demos - I'm still learning how to listen better but the vehicles at this meet were just over the top. So many that I missed though... hopefully next time.

And for Jim (Acceptor) - Your demo cd wins the Truthunter's favorite driving home demo music award .. awesome selection made my drive home seem shorter than it was :thumbsup:


----------



## ErinH

Truthunter said:


> And for Jim (Acceptor) - Your demo cd ...awesome selection made my drive home seem shorter than it was :thumbsup:


That was a good disc! Some nice 80's synth stuff that I hadn't heard in a long time. 

Still haven't listened to a couple of the others' but I will.


----------



## Truthunter

ErinH said:


> That was a good disc! Some nice 80's synth stuff that I hadn't heard in a long time.
> 
> Still haven't listened to a couple of the others' but I will.


Lol, I knew you would dig it Erin for that very reason.


----------



## Acceptor

ErinH said:


> That was a good disc! Some nice 80's synth stuff that I hadn't heard in a long time.
> 
> Still haven't listened to a couple of the others' but I will.


And I am very much enjoying both your's and Jason's disk.


----------



## audiophile25

I have been enjoying all the new music that was given to me at the meet. I was listening to Erin's disc to and from work today. Started working on retuning a tad bit based on a couple peoples suggestions at the GTG. I have been trying Mic's suggestion on trying a dash pad. Well right now it's just some towels to get an idea if it will help any. Seems to help the focus a tad. I have started on build a front sub enclosure to play with after hearing Jason's car! So many things I want to try so little time.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

I won't go without a dash pad anymore. You do have to tune for it though in my opinion. A lot of people won't use a pad because they think they're ugly but that's their loss.


----------



## ErinH

I need a dash pad to hide all the holes I’ve cut in my dash over the years. So it’s pretty much only for looks more than acoustics. I guess that’s kind of sad. Lol.


----------



## chasingSQ

Hillbilly SQ said:


> I won't go without a dash pad anymore. You do have to tune for it though in my opinion. A lot of people won't use a pad because they think they're ugly but that's their loss.



im that guy .


----------



## probillygun

Yep, dash mats are ugly...and I have one too


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

I joked one time about using shag carpet as a dash mat. I figured if anyone would have done something like that it woulda been ErinI was always partial to blue shag.


----------



## captainobvious

If they are thick enough and made of the right material(s), they do make a difference. When done right they can look very nice. For example, Mic has one he custom molded to the shape of his dash and it looks terrific.


----------



## Babs

I’ve actually grown to like my dash mat.. And it does make a difference I believe for early reflections.. Though I imagine they vary greatly in that regard based on thickness and materials. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bertholomey

The new NCSQ Meet Thread is up  

2019 NCSQ Meet Thread


----------

